# 86 yards, end of story..



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck! :thumbs_up 


Make sure to keep sharp things away for your head.....Because it could go BOOOOOMMM


----------



## 4WHEELDRIVE (Jan 29, 2005)

luck had alot to do with that shot


----------



## B.K. (Nov 22, 2004)

Does it really matter that you took an 86yd. shot? Did you really need to come on an internet forum to proclaim your superiority? Good job at making a clean kill.

Everything you just wrote doesnt matter. What does matter is that someone who is new to archery hunting will see what you wrote and think its ok for them to take an animal at that distance.
I personally think no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance. If you are going to do it I suggest you keep your comments to yourself, otherwise your just a common troll looking for a fight.


----------



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

How did you hear him drinking from 86yd s away


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*nice dissertation*

a "hey I got a nice buck and made a great shot" would have sufficed. :wink:


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Thats a hell-of-a-shot! WTG!

Long shots are tricky but if you got the confidance and skill to take them and if everything is right git r tagged! :shade: Just remeber once you touch the trigger you cant call that shaft back and you'll have to live with the out come for the rest of your life


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

LOL just as i expected,, thanks guys..... and by the way read the first part about who should do it and who should not.. perfect example of only hearing what ya want.. if you read between the lines practice is everything, but anyways thanks again..for the comments, and now im gonna sit back and wish you all luck but for some i laugh at you, keep your comments up and keep yourself and your abilitys limited... you should go far in life.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow! that arrow must have been packing alot of kinetic energy at 86yds to shatter a shoulder and pass thru an animal of that size. All I can say is way to go, I only wish I could take a shot at that kind of distance and feel comfortable knowing that I've got enough kinetic energy to do the job.


----------



## HardwoodsgreenH (Jun 12, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> a "hey I got a nice buck and made a great shot" would have sufficed. :wink:


That's what I thought also! I was much more impressed with "camspeeds" pictures of his deer mounts on another thread. All the "testoserone" in this post just made me nauseated! :thumbs_do 

Anyway, congrats on the buck.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

fastcamo said:


> LOL just as i expected,, thanks guys..... and by the way read the first part about who should do it and who should not.. perfect example of only hearing what ya want.. if you read between the lines practice is everything, but anyways thanks again..for the comments, and now im gonna sit back and wish you all luck but for some i laugh at you, keep your comments up and keep yourself and your abilitys limited... you should go far in life.


I'll bet that you go thru alot of shirts with all the patting on the back that you give yourself...

Oh yeah, I don't doubt that you can hit the mark at that distance. What I doubt, is that your arrow tipped with an 85grn broad head has enough kinetic energy to do the job at that distance. I would also think that your FOC is way off. But this is just my 2cents, so take it for what it is worth. Sean


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

if you can do a shot olike that and do it right every time i think that is great. there are also some people who come on the site who think he did why can't i and it is the first year he has ever decided to hunt deer with a bow and he buys the bow two days before he season opens and goes and gets sighted in at 20 yards. those are the guys that scare me. you know you can do it and that is great but i also think that it should of been taken to heart that there are kids and adults see that and immediately go out and take a shot they haver never tried. that is what is wrong with the post as far as i could see. i now guys who take 50 to 60 yard shots when hunting deer and elk in colorado and they have to practice those shots long time to get the pattern down as well as the form.
congrats to you for being able to do that but not everyone is going to train to take those shots. maybe you should of approached it differently and said your shots may be longer than others or something like that not well people i took a shot of 86 yards and i killed the deer
rob k


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

my bow shooting a 368 grain arrow still has over 65 lbs of ke energy at 150 yards.like he said alot of people are to conservative. im sighted into 100 yards with broadheads. dont want to shoot that far but under the wright circumstance 80 is not out of the question.for the last 3 months shooting broadheads around 75pct of my practice shots have been over 50 yards . ive paid my dues when it comes to practice. 
nice shot.


----------



## cagoodwn (Jul 5, 2005)

Instead of practicing 80 plus yard shots you should practice on getting closer to the animal.

You've got to have a headache from your head swelling so fast...or is it always this big?


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 20, 2003)

> my bow shooting a 368 grain arrow still has over 65 lbs of ke energy at 150 yards


Are you actually telling us that your arrow is still traveling over 280fps at 150 yards? I'm going to have to call BS on this.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

B.K. said:


> Does it really matter that you took an 86yd. shot? Did you really need to come on an internet forum to proclaim your superiority?


Hey look at me I can kill something farther than anyone else. 
Attention seeking maybe????????? :tongue:


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

cagoodwn said:


> Instead of practicing 80 plus yard shots you should practice on getting closer to the animal.


LOL!!! Kinda hard when someone takes a shot from the bed of a truck!!
LMAO!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

upnorth said:


> my bow shooting a 368 grain arrow still has over 65 lbs of ke energy at 150 yards.like he said alot of people are to conservative. im sighted into 100 yards with broadheads. dont want to shoot that far but under the wright circumstance 80 is not out of the question.for the last 3 months shooting broadheads around 75pct of my practice shots have been over 50 yards . ive paid my dues when it comes to practice.
> nice shot.



Since I happen to know more than just a little bit when it comes to ballistics, energy, and momentum....why don`t you tell me how you KNOW that your 365 grain arrow still has 65 ft. lbs. of KE at 150 yards?

You must be almost as good as fastcamo to be able to put your arrow through a chronograph at that distance! :shade: 

Maybe you got that info from on of the good archery programs out there?

Just how fast is your arrow traveling right out of the bow to retain that much KE at 150 yards?

By the way fastcamo...I am still waiting for your answer from the last blowhard thread you were on involving hitting a quarter, or a dime, or something like that at 160 yards.  

Without searching for that thread, I believe my offer was $1000.00 per arrow, and I was waiting to hear just how many arrows you could afford to shoot?


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

according to tap program it started out at 331.


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 20, 2003)

Once again, I have to call BS. What are the specs on the bow you are claiming shoots 331fps? 

Have you even shot the bow through a chronograph?


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey . I shot some deer at pretty great distances too. But I do have just one question.

If you do know what you are doing as you claim. why then did you set up 86 yards away from the water hole in the first place??? It would seem to me that a 45 yrd shot would have showed more hunt ability then, Shot ability.

I'd move closer to the game ..... Sooner or later you will be sorry for taking that long of a shot and I at least hope you would be sorry for wounding one when you could have gotten closer for a better shot. 

If I wanted to shoot deer at 80 yrds .I'll bring my smoke pole. Getting close is what its about.. Making a shot with out getting busted on a deer to close for comfort takes more nerves and shot ability then a 85 yrd shot anyway.

But congrats on proving it can be done as you say.....


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey, Lighten up on my fellow Wiscosinite. We do have Corbell up here ya know. 

LOL But I have to say I want in on the hitting a quarter @160 yrds too . In fact I'll get in who hits it first gets the jing!!!as long as it is 10 minutes before shooting hours end and when most of the deer I shoot are beginning to move. I could care less in broad daylight of 12 pm ... Low light shooting at last legal light is the most important. K.E. is a waste. all bows have plenty.. My wifes 40-50 lb xtec packs way more then needed to pass through any deer provided it acheives perfect arrow flight out of the bow which it easily does....many bows can not acheaive perfect arrow flight so they must make up for it in more K.E. with more draw weight.

I'll be hunting with a mere 60 lbs with over 78lbs of K.E. not a animal on this planet gonna stand after a 30 yrd shot from that seeing it too provides perfect fixed blade broadhead arrow flight.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

number one. i own a bow shop for 12 years and work on bows from over 300 miles away.
number two. ive been shooting over 300 fps since the mid 90s.
number three. i have two chronos so they must lie too.
number four . i probably work on more bows in a month than most of you have even touched.( not all just most)
number five. i dont care what you beleive or not.
number six. (i shoot a bowtech.)
number seven .( i shoot a bowtech .)opps already said that.
number eight.ive listed my bow before look it up.
number nine. before you call someone a liar do you homework.
number ten . have a nice day.


----------



## mikericci (Dec 3, 2004)

*86 yard shot*

That's a great shot. I have friends that sight there bows in at 80 yards for moose. That is usually for a second shot if they are in a cutting. I practice at 40 yards and my bow is running out of gas there. I personally would not dream of shooting that far, but sounds like you have your bases covered. I wouldn't feel good about wounding anything on a long shot. If someone else thinks they can shoot something that far they had better be practicing that far and know what they are doing. It all comes down to ethics. I've heard of snipers shooting targets 1500 yards, but I know better and hopefully others will realize their limitations and not shoot low percentage shots at game. I don't feel there is anything wrong with being proud of your accomplishment, I'm sure others on here will be boasting about something they have done. That's our common bond we all like archery and want to share our experiences with someone who likes the same thing. Whether it's crossbows, flatbows, recurves, or compounds. I think you just need to be proficient with what you use, and answer to yourself honestly about the shots you take.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

upnorth said:


> number one. i own a bow shop for 12 years and work on bows from over 300 miles away.
> number two. ive been shooting over 300 fps since the mid 90s.
> number three. i have two chronos so they must lie too.
> number four . i probably work on more bows in a month than most of you have even touched.( not all just most)
> ...



Well Bob, I surely don`t see where I have called you a liar previously?  

I have only set up roughly 2000 bows, so I obviously don`t have the experience you do.

Hey, if your rig still has that big `ole 365 grain arrow sailing along at 284fps at 150 yards then you Sir, are truly the bow mechanic of all bow mechanics! :thumbs_up


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

284 fps @ 150 yrds must be like 420 out of the Bow eh? LOL

Archers are amazing idividuals . Are they Not?

I hate to change the subject . But who cares If this Bob guy thinks he has the bow of bows and knows anything.....????

I don't . 

I do know shooting at deer at 80 yards means you either have a bolt missing or you don't shower regularly enough to get any closer. ... LOL again


----------



## BAIpigsticker (Jun 12, 2005)

BLAH BLAH BLAH. I hope this isn't the start of the hunting season's threads. Let's just go out and HUNT! Myself and most of the others could care less about the yardage of a shot anyone has made. If you took a long shot and harvested an animal or took a close shot and harvested an animal makes no difference. The bottom line is you harvested an animal, be proud ,but no one has to try to impress anyone here. We are not snipers trying to make long shots, but if we do make one it is nothing to pound your chest about, you simply made a long shot on this particular animal. How many people are going to post about the shots they didn't connect on this year?


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

at 150 im going off taps program right or wrong. all i can say is using his system and sighting in my bow at 20 and 50 yards then putting everything in his program the bow was on as good as i could shoot it to 100 yards.so im thinking his program is close. get me about 50 chronos and a get a arrow through one at 150 and will find out. i think 50 but it may need a few more or a few less but it would be fun.not here to offend anyone or call anyone a liar like some here. i have to many customers to check out what im doing .i have turned them on to archerytalk all but two stopped using it because of the clicks.im about there also, but i have added quite a few products because on info i learned on here and i hate to loose that.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with you *Big Country*. 

I could only dream that my Patriot was spitting arrows out that fast at that yardage. I guess we all have to have dreams.


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

So. Iscore4u. Your telling us it don't matter how far you shoot at deer with a bow???

Your a scorer for BM??????? 

I would think a person affiliated with a national hunting organization would have a better position then that. 

Isn't bowhunting about getting close???I mean if ya don't want to get close. why go bowhunting???

You may as well use a rifle then and pop em' from the pick up!!

My farthest deer kill was 43 yrds it is on camera as well. My farthest shot taken was 43 yrds . I am proud of making that shot but not near as proud as making some much closer shots on deer that could have easily detected my movement or scented me. Not really sure . But a guy who obviously set up too far from where the deer was when shot did nothing more then take a poke at a animal he hoped things would work out on.That does not sound like he knows what he claims to know to me. Beating ones chest about making a 86 yrd shot is fine . But that animal could have easily moved in the time the arrow was in flight. That means he took a poor percentage shot. Got lucky the animal never moved , Yes. But a poor shot selection none the less. 

I would never hunt with a guy who took shots like this. I like to hunt . not chase and track deer all over the freakin planet once blood is drawn from poor shot selection.

For some reason . I think this guy may think he is one of the few who can take a deer at that distance with a bow.... He is one of the few alright. The few who would even attempt it.

I'm sure if we as bowhunters all took poor shots like this at deer we all would connect sooner or later.

Really defeats the purpose of carrying a bow though doesn't it??


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

86 yard pass throughs, and bows producing more energy at 150 yards than mine at 20...

...Hmmm.....good thing I didnt put away the waders after trout season, looks like we'll all need something past the knee with all this BS floating around.


I had to laugh at the comment about having a bolt loose, or not showering often enough to get close enough to the animals. Thats funny right there...

It must be the smell of Bull Scat thats scaring the deer away, funny too, cause I didnt think that deer were afraid of cows...  

The showers must be few and far between on these boys, because even at my "deer camp stinkiest", I can usually manage to get within 20-30 yards of deer....it all depends on the wind direction.  Even the fellow campers wont stand downwind of me on the last day of camp...


Now on a serious note, I understand hunting western game is a different ball-game, and longer range shots are fine, but lets be reasonable fellas. Most of us on here know a thing or two about archery, you cant just pull the wool over our eyes with these far fetched stories. Sorry, aint gonna happen.


----------



## BAIpigsticker (Jun 12, 2005)

Gritty, yes I am a scorer for BM, but I never brought that up in my post. I am not an employed by them, I am merely an official scorer. As far as how far away someone shoots a deer, I could not be impressed one way or the other. I am not going to preach to anyone about how far they should or shouldn't shoot, nor is it going to encourage me to try certain shots. My point was, I don't think this is a place to brag about HOW FAR of a shot you've made on an animal, or HOW CLOSE you've made a shot on an animal. There is more to a story than yardage. I can respect a 5 yd.shot just as much as a 70 yd. shot. There is more to any story than how far of a shot was made.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Jason280 said:


> Once again, I have to call BS. What are the specs on the bow you are claiming shoots 331fps?
> 
> Have you even shot the bow through a chronograph?



I remember in a post from a LONG time ago that he had some sort of custom made super de duper Hoyt bow and he has the only one of it's kind, and he was telling people he could shoot poker chips at 150 yards all day long with it cause it was the fastest bow ever released to a man. That's the bet Big COuntry was talking about.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Holy Cow*

The only deer hunting I do is with a bow and thats why I try to learn stuff here. If I wanted to make 80 yard or greater shots I would use a gun. I think some of you come here for the pissing contest and not the intention of the site. I thought archery was about getting as close as possible to the animal. Maybe I am way off and if I am I am sure you guys will blast me but oh well. Whats the intention of this thread? Oh yeah my dad can beat yours up.


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

I can hit a poker chip too at 150 but it may take me all day long, LOL first I'd have to be able to see it!!

Iscore4u,,,,, There is no place to bragg about shooting a deer a 86 yrds with a bow, atleast I can not think of a place to do it. . So I get that part of your point.

That is sort of like Braggin you bagged your girl friends Mom,,,,,, First, ya know. You may have,,,,, but you certainly don't bragg about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

upnorth said:


> my bow shooting a 368 grain arrow still has over 65 lbs of ke energy at 150 yards.


Dude, there ain't no way in this world that is true. I don't care how far you can shoot, or how good, or how many bows you have touched. You absolutely do not have a bow that shoots an 368 gr arrow that is traveling 282 ft/s when it hits a target at 150 yds.

Ya, Ya, great kill, sounds like a great buck for sure. Wow, to hear him drinking at that distance must have been quite a thrill.  

I am with the others, you wanna impress me, get close then kill it. Then you are hunting, not merely shooting a target at a non-personnal distance.

You know, how can you complain about getting slammed by others when such non-sense is posted?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

Well glad to see this thread defies all laws of physics.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I see 2 lame clowns on this thread.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, a Bowtech Black Knight at 80 lbs and 30" draw could theoretically pull it off. You are going to need at least 340+ FPS at the bow to pull it off.


----------



## DesertDiesel (Mar 7, 2004)

That 1st post was an awful lot of foreplay.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

We should call this thread. Bull****ing by the campfire. :wink:


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

I feel pretty sure I can hit a poker chip at 150yds, with my Weatherby!!!


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Camo on, HHA slider, 86 yards... get this boy a target sight and watchout Beijing, we have a medaler.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

This is some funny stuff right here....I don't care who ya are....this is funny stuff....


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

Somebody Took The Short Bus You Can See Who In This Thread


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm still waiting for an answer to how he heard the deer drinking water at 86 yards...that was a great question! 

Game Ear?!?!


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

im shooting a 368 arrow at 331 fps. 74 lbs bow 30 inch draw 79ke. the speed is the same on two chronos so im pretty sure its right. you tell me how fast the arrow is traveling at 150 yards.by the way my biggest buck is a 149 7/8 inch 8 point shot at under 20 yards . so i know how to get close but i also know how to shoot farther if needed.


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

The comments in that first post are so ridiculous I can only assume this Fastcamo is just a 12 year old troll looking to stir the pot. 86 yards away and an arrow tipped with an expandable Spitfire not only blew completely through the deer but shattered a shoulder in doing it? He heard the deer drinking from 86 yards away? Go spin your little boy tall tales somewhere else Skippy, The grown ups are trying to talk here.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey, I believe him, and here's why..........

I shoot a 50 lb. Mathews bow, with a 25" draw length, 280 grain arrows tipped with 75 Wasp Jak Hammer broadheads. I am shooting 650 fps and one time I shot an elk at 130 yards and when my arrow hit the bull blew up. The only reason I knew the bull was there was because he had the sniffles and I heard him, well, sniffling


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

man you guys just cant except that people can actually shoot that far can you? i am also from the east coast where most think it is unheard of to shoot past 30 or 40 yds but honestly guys out west shooting 60-80yds is not that big of a deal as far as somebody thinking yiou cant shoot that far with an HHA movable? you can set it dead on just like any 400 dollar target slider maybe this guy shouldent of came on the internet and told this story that i agree with but he did and maybe this story is not true but there are people out there that can effectivly take game close to 100 yds jesse morehead shot a mule deer in colorado at over 200 yds with his bow. in the late 80's or early 90's


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Theres no doubt in my mind that people can shoot accurately out past 80 yards. Heck even I can do it, and Im no one special....just using an HHA slider sight as well... I dont think thats what most of us are getting at.

To claim the KE these guys are claiming at these distances is rediculous. Unless they figured out a way to shoot arrows out of rifles, there is no way a light expandable is going to blow apart a shoulder and pass through a large deer at nearly 90 yards. 

Heck, my bow hardly gets 4-5" of penetration on a foam target at those distances. Infact, I couldnt blow apart a shoulder at 10 yards and have a complete pass through with my bow (granted it is a lesser setup than most have). 

Have these bows been sprinkled with magical fairy dust? Did they buy these bows from the same guy Jack bought the beanstalk beans from?


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

phatbowman1 said:


> man you guys just cant except that people can actually shoot that far can you? i am also from the east coast where most think it is unheard of to shoot past 30 or 40 yds but honestly guys out west shooting 60-80yds is not that big of a deal as far as somebody thinking yiou cant shoot that far with an HHA movable? you can set it dead on just like any 400 dollar target slider maybe this guy shouldent of came on the internet and told this story that i agree with but he did and maybe this story is not true but there are people out there that can effectivly take game close to 100 yds jesse morehead shot a mule deer in colorado at over 200 yds with his bow. in the late 80's or early 90's



I agree with you, even though I don't agree with that long of shots on whitetails, it is pretty much the norm on animals out west. I'm not questioning the shot as much as I am questioning a mechanical broadhead at 86 yards destroying a shoulder and dropping an animal in it's tracks


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 20, 2003)

OK, I'm confused...



> according to tap program it started out at 331


---and---



> im shooting a 368 arrow at 331 fps. 74 lbs bow 30 inch draw 79ke. the speed is the same on two chronos so im pretty sure its right


So, which is it? Did you actually shoot the bow through a chronograph, or are you guesstimating its speed based on the TAP program? Also, what arrow are you using? 368gr for a 30" arrow seems a little light out of a 74lb/30" draw bow, but I could be wrong...


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

phatbowman1 said:


> as far as somebody thinking yiou cant shoot that far with an HHA movable? you can set it dead on just like any 400 dollar target slider



I owned an HHA 5000 very nice sight built tough, but it is not a target sight, My comment was not about the accuracy of it anyway. It was mostly about the size of the very bright pins that HHA are known for and at 86 yards I am sure much of the vitals would have been covered, which led to my other comment that he must be a very good shot and should consider shooting copetitively.


----------



## cagoodwn (Jul 5, 2005)

What is this guy doing over here...we need you overseas sticking towel heads at those distances! You could be our Army's most deadliest weapon. A man of this caliber is hard to come by, especially one that knows he is that good. You could hear those Al Quida sipping there coffee at over 300 yards away, crawl/sneek up to 150 yards, knock your arrow with an expandable head, and place one right in the boiler room dropping him dead in is tracks. His fellow soldiers wouldn't even know what hit him cause it would be a complete pass thru. You could probably pick off several then you could come back here to AT and tell us all about it.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

cagoodwn said:


> What is this guy doing over here...we need you overseas sticking towel heads at those distances! You could be our Army's most deadliest weapon. A man of this caliber is hard to come by, especially one that knows he is that good. You could hear those Al Quida sipping there coffee at over 300 yards away, crawl/sneek up to 150 yards, knock your arrow with an expandable head, and place one right in the boiler room dropping him dead in is tracks. His fellow soldiers wouldn't even know what hit him cause it would be a complete pass thru. You could probably pick off several then you could come back here to AT and tell us all about it.


"towelheads"? Totally uncalled for. Your best option is to delete this post and pretend it was never written.


----------



## cagoodwn (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm sorry, I meant "terrorists"


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> man you guys just cant except that people can actually shoot that far can you?


If you read that whole first post and the only part of it you think we are calling BS on is the distance then you need to read it again...slowly. I have no doubts that there are people who shoot well enough to consistently hit targets that far away. I've seen them do it. Hell I can do it out to 70 but I still think shooting at a deer sized animal at that distance under field conditions with a critter that's apt to move is a bad choice. (Can't speak for Moose or Elk)

No mostly we call BS on an arrow tipped with a wide diameter expandable head that at 86 yards still has enough KE to splinter a shoulderblade and then completely pass through a large deer? And the fact that he heard the deer drinking from 86 yards away? Did he fire the arrow from a deck mounted harpoon gun or something? Did he have on surveillance ear phones with a bugging device planted in the waterhole? Cause that's the only way I can see those two claims holding up. 

The internet is an amazing place. People can do damn near anything on it. No matter how unlikely or incredible. Funny thing is that almost all of the internet legends like that joker are usually the ones that when you finally do get them to an actual bow or rifle range they can't keep three shots on a barn door. Too bad the real world isn't like the internet huh?


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

PABowhunt4life said:


> Hey, I believe him, and here's why..........
> 
> I shoot a 50 lb. Mathews bow, with a 25" draw length, 280 grain arrows tipped with 75 Wasp Jak Hammer broadheads. I am shooting 650 fps and one time I shot an elk at 130 yards and when my arrow hit the bull blew up. The only reason I knew the bull was there was because he had the sniffles and I heard him, well, sniffling


Kinda sounds like a fishin story getting a bow to shoot that fast and only using a 280 grain arrow for an elk thats not even legal in most states :wink: 
Pretty funny though :teeth: Think the first post was better :tongue: 

Montanan Dan Evens owner of Trophy Taker regulary practices at 120 yards and is pretty dang good at it and has a 120 yard pin for huntin. Another thing about shooting that far in the off season is when it comes to shooting at 20 yards or under nothing stands a chance! :teeth:


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

> I agree with you, even though I don't agree with that long of shots on whitetails, it is pretty much the norm on animals out west.


No those kinds of shots are not the norm out here in the west. :thumbs_do


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Oregon Shooter said:


> No those kinds of shots are not the norm out here in the west. :thumbs_do



I didn't mean the football field stretching shots lol, I meant the 50 yards and what not. I know there are a ton of Westerners that price themselves in getting close to game too, but from what I gather a 40 yard shot out west is the equivalent to our 20 yard shot here in the east


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Jason280 said:


> OK, I'm confused...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually 368 gr arrow sounds to me like it is 2 gr to heavy. Last time I checked 5 gr per lb means that 74lb should be 366 gr. I'm not buying into the entire hunting story, but this thread like so many others shows the ignorance of so many people as to the capabilities of todays equipment. If it was ethical and possible to take a stick bow with a wooden arrow and no sights or release, blah blah blah and kill an animal at 20 yards some 30 years ago, than why are we being held to the same number today? Yes bows do go well over 300 fps accurately and quietly. Yes bows can shoot very light arrows and not be underspined. Yes these very light arrows do carry adequate kinetic energy. The difference in a light arrow and a heavy arrows kinetic energy is very minimal. Most bows That I have compared it only makes about 2 ft lb of difference or so. You see the lighter arrow makes it energy with speed. Speed is easier to shoot a long distance because it shoots flat. It is possible for a light fast arrow to carry a lot of kinetic energy at a long distance. Sure there is a lot of bs on this thread. There is a lot of ignorance also. As for the poker chips.................... I want to see that.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

never said 30 inch arrow said 30 inch draw which is acctual 29 inch from handle arrow is 27 5/8 inch 3 blazers offset ,speed nok. yes i shot it through a chrono if you read it . but not through one at 150 yards to far to walk. used the numbers for speed loss and ke off tap program . so call him a liar if you feel the need.. you guys assume alot on something you havent done. or totally just cant comprehend.


----------



## timmonl (Feb 24, 2005)

Why hunt deer? With the skills i've heard of, why don't you try something more of a challange, like ligers. From what i've heard, they're bred for their skills in magic so you may have a niche.


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

flamethrower said:


> How did you hear him drinking from 86yd s away


He must have been using the walker's game ear. Come on now I can here a nat flying at 1000 yards with that thing.


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> but this thread like so many others shows the ignorance of so many people as to the capabilities of todays equipment.


Yeah modern bows are great. But there is nothing about even the best of them that will stop a deer from taking a step while that arrow arcs out across a 86 yard gap. There is also nothing about them that will prevent a gust of wind during that same long arc. 

And I hate to bust this West coast vs East coast *"We must just shoot better than you Easterners" * bubble that *some* of you are living in but here goes. We have long range archery tournaments here in Alabama just like anywhere else. We have people here who can shoot as well as people in any other place. I've watched them. I know many of them. Peoples abilities and the laws of physics don't change when you get west of the Mississippi river. I know on the internet that Gods of archery seem to abound everywhere. On the internet people who can stack arrows at 86 yards are as common as hairs on a dogs back. Yeah, that's on the internet. In the real world people who can consistently shoot that well at a target range are already in a small minority. And people who can consistently stack broadheads exactly where they want at 86 yards under field conditions (first shot, cold temps, up a tree, slight wind, awkward angle, etc, etc etc.) are a very, very, very, small minority of the intial minority. 

So it's not so much that I don't believe anyone on earth can consistently do it. It's just that I'm a tad suspicious of meeting 15 people every two days at this single website who claim they can do it.


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 20, 2003)

upnorth said:


> never said 30 inch arrow said 30 inch draw which is acctual 29 inch from handle arrow is 27 5/8 inch 3 blazers offset ,speed nok. yes i shot it through a chrono if you read it . but not through one at 150 yards to far to walk. used the numbers for speed loss and ke off tap program . so call him a liar if you feel the need.. you guys assume alot on something you havent done. or totally just cant comprehend.


So, why did you originally post "according to the TAP program it started off at 331"? I mean, if you all ready had an actual chronographed reading, why would you need the TAP program to give you your initial arrow velocity?


----------



## Buck Wheat (Jun 23, 2005)

phatbowman1 said:


> man you guys just cant except that people can actually shoot that far can you? i am also from the east coast where most think it is unheard of to shoot past 30 or 40 yds but honestly guys out west shooting 60-80yds is not that big of a deal as far as somebody thinking yiou cant shoot that far with an HHA movable? you can set it dead on just like any 400 dollar target slider maybe this guy shouldent of came on the internet and told this story that i agree with but he did and maybe this story is not true but there are people out there that can effectivly take game close to 100 yds jesse morehead shot a mule deer in colorado at over 200 yds with his bow. in the late 80's or early 90's


I believe guys can shoot that far but i dont know why you would want too. isnt bowhunting about getting close? if you want to shoot a deer at that distance why dont you use a rifle. Good job on taking that shot and making it but when you screw it up at that distance i want you to get on and tell us. As for that 200 yard shot with a bow......STUPID. like i said buy a rifle and use it.


----------



## tygoeswith (Mar 13, 2005)

*fastcamo*

What was the angle of the shot? What yardage pin was that equivelant to? I've heard of 80 yard shots that used a 30 or 40 yard pin due tot he severe angle. In that case, he's moved very close but very above said deer.


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

*86 yards ?*

How can you call it luck when a person practices these shots and is comefortable doing one that's not luck that's skill it's only luck when you just point and shoot and hope to find your arrow, presonally I would go to 55 or 60 but that's just me, after that I would call it luck I guess


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

Personally Id like to see some pics of thise 33" 4pt. Some pics of the entry and exit wounds would be nice to. If I had killed a buck that big Id definately have some pictures of it. So how bout it?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*red-ranger* said:


> How can you call it luck when a person practices these shots and is comefortable doing one that's not luck that's skill it's only luck when you just point and shoot and hope to find your arrow, presonally I would go to 55 or 60 but that's just me, after that I would call it luck I guess



How can you call it luck 
I would call it luck

you lost me


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

I can hit a golf ball further at high altitude so therefore I must be able to shoot....


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Can someone answer my question for me?

When exactly did the end result of the hunt become far more important than the hunt itself??????????

What happened to the days when seeing a deer at 80 yards meant he outsmarted you that day, you accepted the challenge, and moved your stand closer. To me, the cat and mouse, up close an personal game is what bowhunting is all about. I can't tell you how many times I had a buck at 70 yards and let him walk, moved a little closer to where I seen him, only to have him pass under the tree I was in the day before. Outsmarting the animal you are after and getting CLOSE without it detecting you is what bowhunting is supposed to be about. It's not about launching arrows from one end zone to the other and hoping the animal doesn't move, the wind doesn't gust, you didn't over look one TINY twig at 78 yards, etc..

Do people need to kill that bad that they feel flinging an arrow 80 yards is their only option? Is it that important to be able to run to your friends, or here on the internet to brag and say "I shot my deer @ 80 yards"?

Unfortunately, as technology grows, so do the egos, so as the bows get more advanced, I can only expect to hear of 100 yard shots being taken and people feeling "fully confident" out to that range in the woods. 

It truly is a shame


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

I have to agree with someone from PA. No offense ( I'm sure you must be a Philly Fan). You are right it's about getting close. Drawing the bow on a monster that you can hear breath now that's where it's at!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

phatbowman1 said:


> man you guys just cant except that people can actually shoot that far can you? i am also from the east coast where most think it is unheard of to shoot past 30 or 40 yds but honestly guys out west shooting 60-80yds is not that big of a deal as far as somebody thinking yiou cant shoot that far with an HHA movable? you can set it dead on just like any 400 dollar target slider maybe this guy shouldent of came on the internet and told this story that i agree with but he did and maybe this story is not true but there are people out there that can effectivly take game close to 100 yds jesse morehead shot a mule deer in colorado at over 200 yds with his bow. in the late 80's or early 90's


I'm not saying that long shots can't be taken efficiently on game animals. His story is a pile of bull is all I am saying. Hearing a deer drinking from 86 yards? Must have been a pretty silent day. Busting a shoulderblade from that distance? Was he shooting 80-90#'s


----------



## Cool Arrow (Jul 13, 2005)

It's no wonder everybody laughed at me when I told the story about my 31 yard shot. that aroow must have looked like it fell out of the sky, how much does a shot like that drop (I mean from 20 to 80 yards). And don't worry I stay within reason of my person range, you won't catch me shooting down the powerlines this season.


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

My post was for the guys who think it cant be done or shouldnt be done, should guys go buy a bow and try it.. absolutly not, with practice ..yes.. anybody can accomplish anything, but even with practice it still requires that "perfect moment" which exactly how this fell into place..the other part is, mechanicals are deadly and do work, that part was for the non-beleivers in mechs, sure closer is always better, but this was the only shot oppertunity i had on this buck, and it fit right in with the task i wanted to accomplish, as far as hearing the buck drink, im assuming, you havent been in the back country, above a water hole in a small bowl, where the deer can hear the camera powering up and down also, everyone hunts in different terrians.. so umm think maybe before ya speak. oh well i dont need to explain my self any further, and by the way the offer for the long distance shooting still stands, sadly its been months and havent had one taker on it, anyways if youd like pm me for a number and we can talk about travel arragements anyways the elk are screaming, time to go find one... why you still sitting there?


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> My post was for the guys who think it cant be done or shouldnt be done,


Your post was for people who think *Alice in Wonderland * was based on a true story. And if you are going elk hunting don't forget to grease the sides of your head or you won't be able to get it out the front door.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

fastcamo, I don`t have a problem with your 86 yard shot. I don`t doubt you did indeed make the shot.

I do question whether you actually did as much damage as you claim at that distance, especially with such a large cutting diameter head.

You posting what you did on an open board with many novices reading it is a little over the line, IMO.

As far as the open wager on long distance shooting.......when you say you had no takers, you are not being truthful.

I offered you a bet months ago when you were claiming that you could hit a poker chip at 160 yards with some degree of regularity.

Allow me to jog your memory......

Back on that thread, I stated something to the effect that the worlds greatest archers could NOT do what you claimed to be capable of. You replied something to the effect that you practiced the shot, therefore you could beat the worlds best at it.

I then offered you $1000.00 per shot at a poker chip...at 160 yards. Closest to the chip wins that volley.

I also stated that it would NOT be me shooting for my money. Don`t get me wrong, I think I could more than likely hold my own against you, but I spend that majority of my time making money, not practicing my archery.

The bottom line is....if you have enough CASH MONEY for at least a dozen arrows, I will bring along somebody to take your money from you.  

For 50% of the purse, I figure I could get just about anybody in the world to shoot 12 arrows for me.

While I don`t doubt that you shoot long range, and you are probably fairly good at it.........taking smack on an archery site that has members like.....

The Wilde bunch
GRIV
Despart
Griggs
Tazza 
Dave Cousins
Darrin M.
Jesse Broadwater
Brian Simpson

just to name a few, is purty darn stupid! There just is no polite way to put it.  

Now son, you can back up, re-adjust, and we can move on......or, you can prove to me that you do indeed HAVE the ready cash, and I can make a $6000.00 payday for one of our resident pros, plus have a few extra dollars to buy my wife a nice present with. :shade: 

BTW, you mentioned that your muley kill is on video, which is pretty cool.....so unless you have to keep the pics private until a show airs....how about some pics of the deer?

I always enjoy seeing a good buck, and I am sure many others here do as well.


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

your on now as am i im sending my number again and requesting yours if you dont want the long distances charges ill call, how could we set something up in the past when no one did ever get back to me..


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

In response to your last sentence: I really really really really really really believe in myself: I'm with the other guy about hearing a deer drink at 86 yards. Unless it's the kind like I"VE seen around here. The ones that are shot gunning beers and playing poker.  You freaking kill me with your arrogant, self centered, self rightous tone. 

You could have just stated it and people may have bought it. I don't care if every bit is true, documented and notorized. You have every bit of crap you are getting coming and I think you know it. 

Other than that...........awh..........forget it. You know everything there is to know.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

You're lame, and somebody is lying.
Post your number here...I'm sure there are MORE THAN ENOUGH takers for such a silly bet....

You could always post your number here.

You are completely and utterly a liar if you say you busted a shoulder blade and had a complete pass through at 86 yards.
There's no way your arrow was carrying enough energy, NO WAY!

If you have video, or stills....prove it. Until then you're just another internet buffoon who types the type.


I look at it like....you just HAD to post this thread to prove your point, if you are even REMOTELY telling the truth you'll actually prove your accomplishment with factual data....


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

good im glad i bothered you.... aww psychology I love it


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Post proof or shutup.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

fastcamo, I did a quick search of old threads.

I was wrong about your prior claims. You claimed that you could bust poker chips at 140 yards, NOT 160 yards.

Here is a link to the thread in question......please refer to page # 2 of the thread, that is where all of my posts are located. You will CLEARLY see that I did indeed offer you the chance to take some money back then, just as I am doing now.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174256&page=2&pp=40

In all honesty, I seriously doubt that you are willing to put up a minimum of 10K to make this trip worthwhile. But if you can convince me that you have the cash, and will part with it upon getting your arse handed to you on a platter, I will gladly show up with someone who wants to make a quick payday.

Do you REALLY think you can win against someone of world class caliber?

You better truly believe that you can, because I promise you I will show up with someone that fits that bill! :cocktail: 

When the shooting is over......well, I have been itching to play a round of golf or two at Coeur D`Alene, and this payday will not only pay for that, but the penthouse suite as well!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Nah long shots out the norm out here  
I got a 10-50 yard pin and im effective on the range at 50 yards :thumbs_up My dad on the other hand has 20-40 yarder but he doesnt want to do anything past 30 :thumbs_up 
The reason I use so many pins is when your not in a tree stand you never know at what distance you'll get a shot. I know guys who have shot elk at 5 yards and my old archery mentor can get pretty dang good groups at 60 yards.
Yeah I wont use that 50 yard pin unless *everything * it right, low wind, broadside, calm feeding animal :thumbs_up 
I've had animals in at 5 feet all the way out to miles, just gotta be ready to git 'r tagged.
So its all up to the confedance and ethics of the archer.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

fastcamo, I just got your last PM.....I will call you tomorrow.  

Hey, I almost forgot.....wheres them pictures dude? We want to see a good buck!!!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Forget the pictures, it's video documented!



Where's the video?!!!

Because that would certainly get your point across, wouldn't it?

I know if there was a thread with 3 pages of people calling me a liar, I would do something about it....


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> Until then you're just another internet buffoon who types the type.


He sounds like a 12 year old spoiled kid just trolling to make trouble. If he actually turns out to be an adult.....well it would be truely sad to find out that an adult could be that immature.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, to hear him drinking at that distance must have been quite a thrill.


Just one of the many advantages of "Walker's Game Ear"!!


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

I wouldn't hold my breath Big Country. There is no way this guy will turn up or pay up for that bet. I think he's a troll just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't think he's a troll at all.....I also don't doubt he's killed animals at that distance, probably on numerous occasions...


Poker chips at 140 yards is ludicrous.

Shoulder busting shots from an 85 grain tipped ACC at 86 yards is ludicrous.

Hearing an animal drink from 86 yards....while maybe not impossible in a big red rock, water filled bowl....is ludicrous in about any other conceivable situation.




I'm sure the video will clear it up.


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> Poker chips at 140 yards is ludicrous. Shoulder busting shots from an 85 grain tipped ACC at 86 yards is ludicrous. Hearing an animal drink from 86 yards


Not flaming you Seth but if you recognize (as I do) that these 3 claims by him are total bull###t then why exactly would you believe anything else he says?


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm simply stating that I am aware shots at the proclaimed distance are not impossible...

After reading the "psychology" remark he posted I'm getting a bit more of clear image of the fella and with that I will probably not be visitin' this thread any more....

3 pages is enough bandwidth to waste on a fool right?


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> I'm simply stating that I am aware shots at the proclaimed distance are not impossible...


Oh no I'm certain of that too. I'm just not convinced he's ever done it. 



> 3 pages is enough bandwidth to waste on a fool right?


Indeed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

*Aim Low wants in...*

I gotta see this video. In fact, why don't you send it to me and I will edit it up for you for free. If it ends up true, I will put up the footage on my site and in our first DVD with apologies to you. 

And...I am officially offering to host this poker chip shoot off here in MO. I will do it up right complete with dinner. I will of course film it all and we can then make sure all AT'ers get to see just how it goes down.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm SURE THAT'LL HAPPEN!





Just like BC will call him tomorrow, and set up this 140 yard chip shoot for 10 grand, or 1 grand...or whatever.

At 100 yards....there isn't a fiber that's small enough to even pick out a poker chip, let alone hit it...










sigh, you guys are givin' this fool too much steam......


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Durocab1 said:


> I have to agree with someone from PA. No offense ( I'm sure you must be a Philly Fan). You are right it's about getting close. Drawing the bow on a monster that you can hear breath now that's where it's at!



You bite your tongue Texan, I'm a Steelers fan lol :wink:


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

guys heres my 2 cents worth on this thread...I shoot 50 yrds max on any deer UNLESS hes a monster buck(10 pt or better) and then ill sling one at him up to 90 yrds b/c that as far as my slide will go on my sight. I got a trailing dog that will find the deer if hes bleeding. Aint lost a deer in 3 yrs with him, found 22 last year. And no, 98% of them were not mine, i trail with him for everyone who calls and ask me to. Once the word gets out that you have a trailing dog thats good then u are gonna be busy in deer season. Most of those trailed were from gun hunters to by the way. 

I dont charge for trailing either b/c i HATE the thought of a animal suffering or being wasted just b/c the wound cloted up or the hunter not being able to track him.

the fartherest track last year was 2.5 miles by gps calc. thats far but he was gutshot by a kid. I was glad to find him though, made the kids week


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

emtguy said:


> guys heres my 2 cents worth on this thread...I shoot 50 yrds max on any deer UNLESS hes a monster buck(10 pt or better) and then ill sling one at him up to 90 yrds b/c that as far as my slide will go on my sight.





That makes absolute sense. Better to maim a monster buck at 90 yards than some stupid old doe, right? Tracking dog or not, this has got to be one of the stupidest and most irresponsible things typed to date on this forum


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

PABowhunt4life said:


> That makes absolute sense. Better to maim a monster buck at 90 yards than some stupid old doe, right? Tracking dog or not, this has got to be one of the stupidest and most irresponsible things typed to date on this forum


LOL!

Dude wait a few more weeks and use a rifle :wink:


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> That makes absolute sense. Better to maim a monster buck at 90 yards than some stupid old doe, right? Tracking dog or not, this has got to be one of the stupidest and most irresponsible things typed to date on this forum


Agreed. For Gods sake the average site pin covers most if not all of the kill zone at that distance. 

There is no law that I am aware of that limits how far you can shoot at game with a bow. So it is up to each individual to set a personal limit and I don't have the right to set that range for you. But for me the whole point of bowhunting is the challenge of trying to get really close to big game animals. Why else would you be doing it? If all you care about about is putting horns on the ground and you don't want any limits on the range you will take a shot, then why handicap yourself with a limited range weapon like a bow in the first place. Go get a rifle, a slug gun or a muzzleloader. Whatever firearm is legal in your area. Use it instead. No one will say jacks##t to you about 100 yard shots with those weapons and you will rarely have to pass on a shot. I mean I honestly just don't understand. 

Archery and bowhunting are two different sports. Want to see how close you can get to game without being detected? Then go bowhunting. Want to see the maximum distance you can hit something with an arrow? Then go to an archery range. But spraying and praying from 90 yards just to see if you can connect is irresponsible as hell and shows a blatent lack of respect for the game you are hunting. Responsible hunters err on the side of caution. They don't throw it to the wind.


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

Guys. take a breath and count to 10. 

I been hunting deer for 15 yrs and have never taken a shot over 30 yrds with a bow BUT i will admit if that Big-un walks out i will be tempted and prob try a crazy ***** shot. 

I dont know if im just the only one who'd admit to it or just the only dumb ***** on AT. Either way my huntings area are not any larger than 40yrds. The only way i MIGHT see a big buck that far is if i jump him so all yall can rest in peace that i wont be shooting 90 yrds, or even 52 yrds. I was just saying a " what if"


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Post proof or shutup.


here are to photos that were taken off the video, the one will be the wound of the spitfire, the other will be how you can see the shoulder bone no longer supports the deer in anyway shape or form, ( the shoulder bone is completly shattered, im sorry i didnt have the CSI team there this photo should show how its gone though... i did have to color the blood out for alot of reasons on here, nuff said about that,


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

PABowhunt4life said:


> That makes absolute sense. Better to maim a monster buck at 90 yards than some stupid old doe, right? Tracking dog or not, this has got to be one of the stupidest and most irresponsible things typed to date on this forum



I aint gonna maim either one, if i hit him i WILL find him! I just dont wanna track a doe for 2 miles or even 200 yrds. Thats why i wont shoot a doe AT ALL !!!!!

For you guys that are *****n bout the distance, i got a fellow hunter who killed a doe at 89yrds. He films his hunt for the local TV programming here and if its on video I WILL POST it. He made a great shot and can actually hit a mckenzie deer target ay 100 yrds proficently. I seen him do it at his range at his bowshop numerous times. 

If its all about gettn close on the animal then h-ll lets sart using spears...i hear they're good upto 10yrds. Or how bout a sling shot...30 yrds aint close. Hell good buckshot range in a 12 gauge aint but 50-60.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

emtguy said:


> I aint gonna maim either one, if i hit him i WILL find him! I just dont wanna track a doe for 2 miles or even 200 yrds. Thats why i wont shoot a doe AT ALL !!!!!
> 
> For you guys that are *****n bout the distance, i got a fellow hunter who killed a doe at 89yrds. He films his hunt for the local TV programming here and if its on video I WILL POST it. He made a great shot and can actually hit a mckenzie deer target ay 100 yrds proficently. I seen him do it at his range at his bowshop numerous times.
> 
> If its all about gettn close on the animal then h-ll lets sart using spears...i hear they're good upto 10yrds. Or how bout a sling shot...30 yrds aint close. Hell good buckshot range in a 12 gauge aint but 50-60.






LMAO, good lord man. The more you talk the dumber your words get lol


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> its all about gettn close on the animal then h-ll lets sart using spears...


If it isn't about geting close then why not use a gun?


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

Good shot! Obviously, you must be a real good shot in order to pull off a shot at that range. My question is, why do you use mechanicals??? Your bow must be sharpely tuned and you must have great form so why not use a fixed blade head? 

Jim


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

i do use fixed, magnus ones.. the mech part was to prove they do in fact work to those that dont think so......... and thanks


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> it. He made a great shot and can actually hit a mckenzie deer target ay 100 yrds proficently. I seen him do it at his range at his bowshop numerous times.


Mckenzie targets don't move. Deer do. 


> , i got a fellow hunter who killed a doe at 89yrds.


First you only hear about the successful long shots. Nobody owns up to the 89 yard double ham shots. And second if he has to take 89 yard shots at does then must be a piss poor hunter is all I can say. I could kill 15 does a year and never take a shot farther than 20 yards. I could still an stalk hunt from the ground and never have to take a 89 yard shot at a doe. LOL! Dang, that's pitiful. 



> if i hit him i WILL find him!


You mean if you hit him in a remotely lethal area you will find him. You won't find him if he's just maimed or dies 4 days later from gangrene. Both of which could easily happen at that distance.


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> here are to photos that were taken off the video,


Ah well yes that certainly proves it. I mean just looking at that hole I can tell it couldn't have possibly been made at any range short of 86 yards.


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

lol todd you make me laugh, and your a joke,, why the hell would i say 86 yards if it wasnt 86 yards? just to listen to the bullxxxx from guys that cant think it can be done? give me a break.. anyway, you have my number also, but the phone hasnt rang...but like i stated in the very first part of this, im sure ill get some replys from those that think it cant be done...those are the same guys that think nothing can be done if they cant do it, the same ones that think mechs arent as devistating as a fixed blade, do mechs loose energy,, of course, but still very and extremly deadly, of course the name of the game is to get close to your target, but YOU DIDNT READ EVERYTHING you fool... I said i set out to prove something,, and this just happened to work out, it took 12 damn long days but it worked, a long shot, at an angle with a mech head,, did i say it sadens me.. yes,, why did it, to prove a point to you xxxxxxx morons that think they know it all.. i dont recommend it to anyone to shoot far, but if you practice it can be done, not once a week, nor two to three weeks before ya go, but months or years, that and alot of tools, to aid in every bit of advantage you can have, and once you have it all down with your confidence, then you have to wait for that perfect moment, the wind, the way the body is, everything....you xxxxxx morons only read and hear what ya want.. in every single thread here where their is a conflict someone will always change or only say what they think they read, besides idiot, if the animal is 100% totally unaware of you there, how fast do you think the arrow is going at 86 yards in MPH? and how big is the Kill zone at 86 yards compaired to the 6 inch circle bullseye everyone shoots at 90 meters? quite a big difference, you have to know your intended target 100%, your surroundings constantly, and some math to put it all together, you make it sound like someone is just picking up a bow and an old arrow out of the box and letting it go.. i bought 4 dozen acc's in febuary and 16 made it to my quiver, thats how anal i am about it, everyblade was dissasembled and weighed, right down to the glue... so who the Fxxx are you to pass judement on anyone that you know nothing about todd? and as far as calling BS on the shoulder not being shattered, i think the pic with the leg laying flat and opposite direction, does it justice for being broke.. being a nurse and all im sure you can see that


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

I think we should contact somebody in Utah. I think this guy is an escaped mental patient.


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Todd1700 said:


> I think we should contact somebody in Utah. I think this guy is an escaped mental patient.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!

I think you're right!   

Dont worry, Im looking up the numbers for animal control and the Utah State Police right now!

Hang in there little fella, we will have you back in your nice padded room in no time....Just remain calm.

You have me crying here, Im laughing so hard!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, it is a lazy day here at the BC household. :smile: I am going to get showered up and head to the club for a morning of shooting one of my bows.

I think I will take my new TurboTec and practice shooting long range.

fastcamo, I will call you around 10am your time. The only thing I ask is that you have this thought over BEFORE you make a firm deal with me.

I have no problem letting this silly bet go, but if I fly myself, and a paid shooter out west, I fully expect the bet to be honored.

Also, I will ask again.....where are the pictures? I have seen enough rib cages with broadhead cuts in them, but 33" muledeer...I never get tired of seeing them! :thumbs_up


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

fastcamo said:


> then you have to wait for that perfect moment, the wind, the way the body is, everything....you xxxxxx morons only read and hear what ya want.. if the animal is 100% totally unaware of you there


 i agree completely,

you have to wait until you hear the animal drinking or eating before you make that shot. :slice:


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Todd1700 said:


> If it isn't about geting close then why not use a gun?


LMAO, I 100% agree. there is only a couple reasons one could not get closer to a deer then 40 yrds....... #1........ Not smart.

#2....... don't shower...

#3 . Not smart!!

Launchin arrows at deer and braggin about it here on a public message board where many young hunters who may not have the experience yet is , Well stupid...... The last thing we want is for bowhunters to think it is O.K. to launch as long as deer are with in a 100 yrds...... If you think for one minute you are helping hunting in the least by boasting you took or a friend took these types of shots. you could not bve more wrong. 

I find it personally unbelievable but if it is as you claim , do the bowhunters a favor and keep your bull to yourselves and off the internet where new achery minds may be influenced by your crap.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

So, I ask...Where is this so called video footage? Nice try on the pics, but they don't really show much ie: the entry into the shoulder, OR even the rack. Just a hole in a rib cage, and a picture of a twisted leg with NO sign of entry.


I still don't think that you had the kinetic energy to do the job. You very well may have shot a deer at that distance and killed it. But as for the shoulder breaking pass thru I think that was more like a fantasy.


good luck on the shoot with with Big-Country...You'll need it along with alot of greenbacks.


----------



## GWN3D (Jan 30, 2004)

So guys tell me what ke my arrow will have at 86yds? 485gr arrow coming out at 276 fps. It gives me 82 lbs ke at bow and if I remember I still have approx 70 at that range. I seems that would be enough to do the damage shown in the picture. It seems he practices at this range, and has the equipment set up to do it, and has done it. Good for you fastcamo. 

every one needs to know thier limits, and to stay within them. But how do you figure out where they are? There will always be some failures at longer ranges, but there are failures at close range also. Andy


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Without furthering this even more...

A lighter arrow does NOT carry the needed kinetic energy downrange to bust ribs AND shoulderblades....

What was your total arrow weight, you never posted that.. ?????











If you can pull stills from the video and post them, you can pull footage and post it...




And that would be your "end of story"




I also think it is absolutely RIDICULOUS to say that the reason you took such a useless shot on an animal, was to prove to people on this site that it can be done......



And it saddens you?!





What a tool! If you were out to "prove" anything you would lay some nice, cold hard factual data on the table for all to see.




SHOW US THE VIDEO!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

P.S. I KNOW the shot you're talking about can be done....in terms of distance and lethality.

You have yet to prove in any way, shape or form that you in fact.....did do what you said....

We'll keep this thread at the top for you....



Robin is willing to produce and post your video for you, and even include it on a DVD....
Why wouldn't you take 'em up on that offer? I would!

Robin also said that he'll post it here for everyone to see! Redemption!



Do it!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, I did get to speak with our Mr. fastcamo on the telephone today.

He was a very polite young man.  

I will admit that I am still basically in shock after our conversation though.....fastcamo has no problem following through with the wager.  

In fact when asked directly if he felt he could beat ANYBODY I produced, ANYBODY....he said YES.

I guess we will have to see just where this goes now. fastcamo and I are working out details to arrange this 140 yard competition.

I did want to ask him about posting pics of his latest muledeer harvest, but to be honest, when he told me he felt confident of whipping ANYONE at 140 yards, including some guy named Dave from Maine, I was left basically speechless.


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

its getting really deep in here now


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I have been out hunting for 2 days. I come back and login and see whats new. I see a thread mentioning taking animal at 86 yards. I said to myself "I bet thats a honests nest" and sure enough it's over 100 posts and in no sign of slowing.

Personally, he practiced ranged it and said he knew he could make the shot. Good enough for me. Glad to hear it went well and congrats. I personally dont care to shoot beyond the 45 yard mark because it's about as far as I can physically hold my bow steady enough to put the arrow right where I want it. Now a friend mine can hold his bow without the slightest moment. He will pick up a bow he never used, use 2 of that guys arrows and if the bow is tuned, can probably destroy the first arrow with the second. I saw him grab a bow yesterday and shoot a robinhood with his second shot. He had never touched that bopw before. In addition, another friend was standing next to us when he did it and said "He did the same thing with my bow when I let him shoot 2 arrows." He also once killed a deer when he was 14 or 15 with a perfect double lung that makes 86 yards sound like a chip shot. Not gonna say how far other than it was absoulte perfect hit though lungs and deer dropped within 20 yards.

I would like to see this guy nail a poker chip at 140 yards. That feat is MUCH harder than a kill zone on a deer at 86. MUCH HARDER.


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

I was warned about using foul language on here and i appoligize to everyone for that, some guys just get me fired up, but im sorry for saying anything that offended anyone, but some guys just dont think,, kinda like the long shot deal, is it a certain kind of bow, well yes, extra pounds, differnent deflections, certain cams, strings, a sight , not things ya just buy off the shelf and throw em together , heck ya think evil keneival just went down to the local honda shop and said im gonna jump that? of course not, he practiced for it, and his machine had to be flawless, sure people call him crazy, stupid or what have ya, and maybe i fit in that catagory, but thats the beauty of it, thats the excitment, thats why we live, The whole thing was just to prove that mechanicals do work and are deadly and dont lose really that much energy to open that most say they do, I dont have a website or charge people for information like 5-shot does but thats his business, and im glad he has it available to everyone, we all should take time out to thank someone for even producing results and tests before you spend your money....ive also tested for years, sure mine is free, but i dont make it available to the public, but thats just me, beleive me i have done this for 22 years, i didnt just grab a bow and say "hey watch how far this arrow goes", would i be able to shoot far without todays tools and materials?, no way,, but thats what we crave for everything, bigger.. faster,, better, be it your hunting arrows, your new polaris 800, your ground blind or tree stand, or the computer your using right now.. todays stuff is top notch, but for some its never good enough, like me... ill take something brand new and change it the way i like.. anyways.. i didnt mean to fight or start one, somehow i knew in the back of my head that someone would sure fire it up, but the post was only for one reason.. anyways, sorry if i offended anyone, and you can pm me for anything you might want to know, complain about, or ask anything. and ill try to leave the mainstream out of my differences of opinion


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

im still waiting to see pics or video of this 33" 4pt


----------



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

I`m just curious as to why Fastcamo is not on the pro circut breaking all kinds of records or even a gold medal winner considering he can hit poker chips at 140 yds. and he obviously likes to show off his skills  I do know one thing: If I went through all the trouble of making a shot like that on a 33" buck just to prove a point to a bunch of people on the internet that I don`t even know and will probably never meet  that picture would be on every other thread in the bowhunter showcase-just because


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone taking 86 yard shots at deer is either completely irresponsible or really ignorant...or both. It has been said on this thread in a couple places that folks would fling, sling, etc an arrow at that distance and truth is that is all you are doing. A calm standing deer could have completely swapped ends, turned to any angle etc in the time it takes the arrow to go that far. This kind of talk is bad for bowhunting, and hunting in general. Things can go wrong at any distance in archery, but it is magnified greatly at long distances. 

IMHO, this shot had NO respect for the animal being shot at. I have no doubt that there are folks that could hit deer at the distances being talked about in this thread, but hunters have a heck of a lot greater duty to the sport and other responsible hunters to make better decisions. 

As far as his rantings about beating any archer....I would like to see this guy up against Cousins or someone of that caliber. Easton94


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

fastcamo said:


> here are to photos that were taken off the video, the one will be the wound of the spitfire, the other will be how you can see the shoulder bone no longer supports the deer in anyway shape or form, ( the shoulder bone is completly shattered, im sorry i didnt have the CSI team there this photo should show how its gone though... i did have to color the blood out for alot of reasons on here, nuff said about that,



Come on now! That deer looks like a 100lbs yearling! 

A 33in buck would be at least 4 years old and have a large body...lets see some pictures of this hog. Do me a favor and prove me wrong, I love to see huge bucks. :smile:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

benchleg90 said:


> Come on now! That deer looks like a 100lbs yearling!
> 
> A 33in buck would be at least 4 years old and have a large body...lets see some pictures of this hog. Do me a favor and prove me wrong, I love to see huge bucks. :smile:



Does look a little scrawny doesnt it!! Easton94


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

first you must know you game your after, if you know them well you can tell by body positions and postures before a shot is attemped, also the bow i used is also shooting 324 fps that converts to 220.85 mph, where as the average hunting bow shoots around the 180 mph mark or 270 fps and with a 40 mph head start its a huge advantage getting to its intended target, now brake that down to yards, this arrow will travel one and a quarter football feilds in one second, say it....one thousand one, its there...... now you can do the math and break it down to 10ths of a second at 86 yards, at an unsupecting animal, they dont have a clue, especially when they are busy doing what thier doing, second if you study animals at all, they will pause momentarily before they flee, and thats after they spot something or smell something, third the animals reaction while relaxed is always down before any upward or fleeing momentum can be generated, by then its too late, when your mark is high on a shoulder the success rate is extremly high of connecting where you want it to be even if they do hear the arrow coming in, the head up alert is that small moment thats all thats needed, over 95% of the time the body will stay there or move more into the hit zone before anything if the shot is true

heres the math for your own setup if you want to do it
d= (Vi) t+(.5)a(t)(t)
t= (Ve-Vi)/a
Ve=the square root of [((vi (Vi))+(2)(a)(d)]
d= distance in feet
Vi= velocity inital in feet per second
Ve= velocity ending in feet per second
t= time in seconds
a= acceleration rate in feet/second/second
or in lamens terms take your FPS devided by 1.467
we all know that a light arrow is a fast arrow, and a heavy arrow carries its momentum from the power stroke down range better than a light one does, the trick is finding the "sweet spot" does this mean once you have your bow absolutly perfect you can just buy a dozen arrows, the best recommened vanes from your hunting buddy and the "look cool" broadheads? absolutly not, you have to go through alot of arrows just to find a few that will work, everything must be the same, I will give props to bowmanhunter on here, i do use his wraps, and found them to be very consistant, i like them because you can slowly change your FOC by either removing small peices or adding some to make the arrows almost identical to each other, from tumbling nocks in silica sand to adding an extra o-ring right down to the glue, theres alot of time involved, but the ones that always have something to say usually dont spend time like that or have little worries, supersitions, or hang-ups, so you see sir i do  respect the game im after, i have a minor in zoology, operate MuleDeer Unlimited with my own money that helps certain areas in my home town for the deer that cant compete with the sprawling community, and 22 years shooting experience to back it up, so please take your walmart hunting gear and think things through before you pass any type of judgement. everybody does everything different no-matter the issue

actually i love walmart...sorry sam!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Who said the deer had to be alarmed to move?

I might just have to lay my own $1000 on the line that says you never show up to compete, let alone win....

Your formulas only show you know little to nothing about physics OR the characteristics of arrow flight...
If you think your arrow is still flying with anywhere near the required KE downrange at 80+ yards to blow through shoulders you're nuts, and it shows.

Kind of like how your picture doesn't show antlers...it's VERY EASY to resolve this "you look like a fool" issue and address what I posted numerous times above...

Where's the video, that you specifically stated exists? 







One place your CRAP falls apart......you act as if your arrow will continue at the initial rate of speed until it reaches it's intended target.


Wrong. It starts slowing down the second it leaves the string.


"We all know" that a lighter arrow has less KE than a heavy arrow downrange too...making your claim even better!



P.S. How would the animal moving downwards aid in your shot placement if you choose to aim high shoulder?????
That sounds like a bad hit or high miss to me.



Too much bs goin' on here.....booooooooooooo


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

fastcamo said:


> first you must know you game your after, if you know them well you can tell by body positions and postures before a shot is attemped, also the bow i used is also shooting 324 fps that converts to 220.85 mph, where as the average hunting bow shoots around the 180 mph mark or 270 fps and with a 40 mph head start its a huge advantage getting to its intended target, now brake that down to yards, this arrow will travel one and a quarter football feilds in one second, say it....one thousand one, its there...... now you can do the math and break it down to 10ths of a second at 86 yards, at an unsupecting animal, they dont have a clue, especially when they are busy doing what thier doing, second if you study animals at all, they will pause momentarily before they flee, and thats after they spot something or smell something, third the animals reaction while relaxed is always down before any upward or fleeing momentum can be generated, by then its too late, when your mark is high on a shoulder the success rate is extremly high of connecting where you want it to be even if they do hear the arrow coming in, the head up alert is that small moment thats all thats needed, over 95% of the time the body will stay there or move more into the hit zone before anything if the shot is true
> 
> heres the math for your own setup if you want to do it
> d= (Vi) t+(.5)a(t)(t)
> ...



If you think I am shooting Wal-Mart gear or lack in field experience you are sadly mistaken. I have been bowhunting for 15 years, and have killed my fair share of deer. Last year I shot dozens of 3-d tourneys and did well in many of them, so don't sit on your high horse and act like you have ANYTHING over many of the folks on this board. Your tone and condescending attitude to the folks on this board have lost you the respect of many folks here, as can be proven by the response to this thread.

As far as the deer thing goes, I have seen completly calm deer spook with no warning, spin around at the sound of just about anything. This can happen at any distance, but 80 some yards magnifies it unbelievably. I can't stop you from doing dumb things in the field....and you can try to justify it till the cows come home, irresponsible is still irresponsible. Easton94


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> If you think I am shooting Wal-Mart gear or lack in field experience you are sadly mistaken. I have been bowhunting for 15 years, and have killed my fair share of deer. Last year I shot dozens of 3-d tourneys and did well in many of them, so don't sit on your high horse and act like you have ANYTHING over many of the folks on this board. Your tone and condescending attitude to the folks on this board have lost you the respect of many folks here, as can be proven by the response to this thread.
> 
> As far as the deer thing goes, I have seen completly calm deer spook with no warning, spin around at the sound of just about anything. This can happen at any distance, but 80 some yards magnifies it unbelievably. I can't stop you from doing dumb things in the field....and you can try to justify it till the cows come home, irresponsible is still irresponsible. Easton94



I second Easton94's comments! 

I think we've heard enough talk...

WHERE IS THE VIDEO?

We demand the VIDEO!

VIDEO!!
VIDEO!!!
VIDEO!!!!
VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

This fine young fella informed me that he is in one way or another affiliated with Mossback productions.....
Very interesting indeed as I know the fella who runs the company and one of the videographers as well....



I have all of the Mossback muley and elk videos...Muley Madness and Bugling Bulls and so on.....This crew is undeniabley one of, if not THE best in guiding and taking world class animals. 

Where you fit in Fastcamo, I would like to know.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

By any chance....fastcamo.....are you a big pheasant hunter too????


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

Sooo *Fastcamo* are we gonna see any VIDEO FOOTAGE of said act? 

Or is this all a farce?


Inquiring minds wanna know.....


----------



## ozdog (Jan 3, 2004)

Now I'm not much for videos but here is two I'll have too see..."The Howitzer bow" and "The Day I Lost 12 Grand"


----------



## el Pollo Loco (Feb 6, 2004)

I just want to know how many shots he gets at the poker chips??? ANYBODY and I mean ANYBODY can hit a target eventually given enough shots...It the law of averages...it's going to happen given enough attempts. 

Hitting a poker chip at 140 yards form a standing postition with a scoped rifle is a pretty dang hard thing to do. How can you even see a poker chip at 140 yards??? Even with a .19 pin at 140 yards it will cover about at 5" circle if not more. Is he gonna shoot telephone poles for arrows so he can get some good line cutting due to the diameter :tongue:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

I didnt read anything but the title.

I'm wondering if the word "crossbow" has been used bantered about yet.

ok, crossbow. 

Now the thread is complete


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

PABowhunt4life said:


> LMAO, good lord man. The more you talk the dumber your words get lol


Yeh, im a real dumb As$. ***? You dont even know me . I have never judged or spoken to anyone i didnt know like that. Also why ya'll givin this man a hard time bout a 86yrd shot? If you dont think he did it then DONT POST. No one has any right to question him or call him a lie on it because you cant PROVE it either way. I do think that hearing a wild animal drink at 86 yrd is improbable but impossibe? I dont know, i never tried to hear one do it so I KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT! If someone here has tried it or seen one drinking but not hear it then comment.

Now ONCE AGAIN !!! i have never shot a deer over 30 yrds with my bow or even tried it. Quit being bow-gods and *****n like i have. I will shoot at one if the opportunity is right and presents itself at 90yrds B/c i have practiced it and can hit the kill zone, but until i do please let it go. I think alot of archers would but im just one of a few that will admit it.

Now for the betting poster...give it up and dont waste your time. Aint no one dumb enough to bet he can hit poker chips at 150+- yrds. And if there is you shouldnt take advantage of there ignorance..hes talkin smack, dont waste cash on plane ticket. Now give him 10 to 1 odds and that'll be fair but make him fly to you.

PAbow... anytime you wana see how dumb i really am then come to South Ga, let me buy you dinner and then show you how ignorant i really am. My business i started from scratch is worth more than your entire net-worth! I have exceled in many things that a dumb person just couldnt do i dont think. I'll even send a plane to pick you up !

If you dont agree with me, say so nicely and ill except that but never any under circumstances call someone dumb. Your parents shoulda raised you better than that. It just aint nice. Ill also give you a demonstration of a 90 yrd shot that'll kill a deer on a mckenzie target as long as you wana see it done.

The getin close post i made was just to rile you boys up too by the way.
Bow hunting is about the challenge and getting close. I quit rifle hunting and started bow hunting for that reason, But hunting WMA's like i do i will sling one if need be !


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

emtguy said:


> PAbow... anytime you wana see how dumb i really am then come to South Ga, , But hunting WMA's like i do i will sling one if need be !



What is a WMA?


----------



## el Pollo Loco (Feb 6, 2004)

Wildlife Managment Area


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

Guys i am not trying to say i would shoot at ANY deer thats farther than 40 yrds...im just saying that if ever in that situation where one is 70-90yrds and a nice deer I WOULD BE TEMPTED. I would like to think i have the self control and discipline to say " ill wait another day" But im just cant really say what i would do until im in that situation.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

You have access to a plane and yet you still hunt WMA's? How much are leases going for in GA?


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

This thread just keeps gettin' better.........

OR, maybe it's gettin' worse. Great entertainment though. 

By the way, I killed a gopher once, with a stick!    


I'd love to see some pics of this monster, slurps loudly while he drinks, buck, and the gravity defying death ray bow that supposedly slayed it! He wasn't by chance drinking through a straw, and maybe trying to get the last drops out of the bottom of the cup, was he???


----------



## el Pollo Loco (Feb 6, 2004)

My own personal opinion is that if you're willing to take a 70-90 yard shot at a monster then you should take the same shot at a doe. If you don't practice at those ranges and the only reason you're taking the shot is the size of the rack then you've got issues in my opinion


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

fastcamo said:


> heres the math for your own setup if you want to do it
> d= (Vi) t+(.5)a(t)(t)
> t= (Ve-Vi)/a
> Ve=the square root of [((vi (Vi))+(2)(a)(d)]
> ...


Some other tidbits that need to be added is one must remember air resistance. The arrow is at a constant de-acceleration the moment it leaves the string. Another thing to remember is that a light fast arrow slows much quicker than a slower, heavier arrow in flight.

One thing you guys aren't considering is the fact that he is from Utah. Yes, I would say his shot would be unethical in Northern Michigan, but I would say in parts of North Dakota if one has the skill the shot isn't too bad. I have hunted pronghorn in places that if the shot was poor and the animal ran a few miles, you would still see it fall from the place you released the arrow.

Anyone know some of the crazy ranges Fred Bear used to shoot animals with a recurve?

FastCamo,
I had an old "pro" at my archery club tell me that it was unethical to shoot at an animal over 30yards away... That's why it is actually called "personal ethics"...each person decides for him/herselves what is ethical. Now if you lost that nice mulie after you hit it, I would be jumping on you with the rest of 'em. Seems to me that your shot could be more ethical than the five yard shot I took my doe at last year...she traveled farther before death; 9.5 yards. Isn't a QUICK, clean kill what bowhunting ethics are all about? :embarasse 

Jim


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

emtguy said:


> Yeh, im a real dumb As$. ***? You dont even know me . I have never judged or spoken to anyone i didnt know like that. Also why ya'll givin this man a hard time bout a 86yrd shot? If you dont think he did it then DONT POST. No one has any right to question him or call him a lie on it because you cant PROVE it either way. I do think that hearing a wild animal drink at 86 yrd is improbable but impossibe? I dont know, i never tried to hear one do it so* I KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT*! If someone here has tried it or seen one drinking but not hear it then comment.
> 
> *I'm not even gonna say anything on that.....*
> 
> ...


Sean


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> This fine young fella informed me that he is in one way or another affiliated with Mossback productions.....
> Very interesting indeed as I know the fella who runs the company and one of the videographers as well....
> 
> 
> ...


I would also like to know. I have spoken to some of the boys for Mossback and cant see this clown in the same class with them. They are some of the best elk and muledeer hunters in the world...and they can back it up with pictures. :wink:


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

*Where's ol' Tink when ya need him??!!*

Man, I wish Tink was here!!!  


slinger


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

emtguy said:


> PAbow... anytime you wana see how dumb i really am then come to South Ga, My business i started from scratch is worth more than your entire net-worth! I have exceled in many things that a dumb person just couldnt do i dont think. I'll even send a plane to pick you up !
> 
> If you dont agree with me, say so nicely and ill except that but never any under circumstances call someone dumb. Your parents shoulda raised you better than that. It just aint nice. Ill also give you a demonstration of a 90 yrd shot that'll kill a deer on a mckenzie target as long as you wana see it done.




LMAO............. spoken like someone who has a TOn of class and is by no means arrogant or ignorant in any way  



As for your 90 yard shot on a McKENZIE, that's fine. BUT AGAIN, when was the last time your McKenzie target took a step when you released????


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Maybe he dont want to shoot competitive...*



flamethrower said:


> I`m just curious as to why Fastcamo is not on the pro circut breaking all kinds of records or even a gold medal winner considering he can hit poker chips at 140 yds. and he obviously likes to show off his skills  D


Im willing to bet; there are alot of people out there that Im sure can beat the pros if they wanted to compete..or had the time to compete...

And Guys; As much as you dont want to hear or belive it, I have personally seen a 6X5 bull elk shot (complete pass through) and go just 15 yards just before expiring...and oh by the way it was an 82 yard shot...

Now I wont shoot that far, but I have seen it done and I am a believer that a person who practices that far, comfortable with the shot, has the right equipment, although not prefered by most, can be lethal...

I practice out to 60 yards all the time and I can put 5 arrows inside a pie plate or less...And that my friends is with a whisker bisquit rest, that most people think are not an accurate rest at all 

Not bragging, as I know that all of you can do the same if not better if you practice out that far...

I have noticed that most of the folks that are from out west have less of a problem with *fastcamos* long shot...Maybe its because we have 40+ yard shots out here all the time...

As a great man once said



> = *EATSON94* A calm standing deer could have completely swapped ends, turned to any angle etc in the time it takes the arrow to go that far. This kind of talk is bad for bowhunting, and hunting in general. *Things can go wrong at any distance in archery,* but it is magnified greatly at long distances.


I think a calm deer can move if its at 5 yards and the shot could end up being a bad one. So I dont buy that theory...We take that chance everytime we let an arrow fly dont we??? 

Hearing an animal drinking at 86 yards..Hmmm, I sat at my water hole last weekend and heard a badger slurping water at over 45 yards (much smaller than a deer)...Does that make me a lair??? Out here in the desert it is so quiet you can here a pin drop...So I believe him when he said that he heard it...Or maybe Im just naive...

With all this being said, maybe "this" was the wrong forum to tell people that he took a shot that most people feel is un-ethical...But that fact of the matter is , he did it , and we have to believe him until he proves to us otherwise...

Im not jstifying what he did; I just think its wrong to judge a person until you have met them, seen them shoot and or walked in their shoes... 

I too would like to see the photo or video of the deer...Utah has some big ones...I love seeing those big Utah mulies... :thumbs_up 

Fastcamo, I live in Idaho, if you would like me to bear whitness to your shooting I can come down there and watch you shoot..Im there alll the time as my wife is from that area...You wont have to fly somewhere and waste money...I can be your proof..I can always use some equipment and shooting pointers too 

All of you take care; Just remember that there are people out there , fellow archers , that think 40 yards is too far of a shot...Point being we are all on the same team...Maybe the negitive replies on this thread maybe should have been in the form of a PM to Fastcamo , so the antis cant see that another fellow archer is being slammed by other fellow archers...they love seeing that kind of stuff...Just some food for thought

Good hunting to all, cant wait to see a pic of that deer....


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

O.k., once again lol. IT'S NOT THE SHOT DISTANCE THAT IS IN QUESTION.

Sure, I personally don't agree with it and many others don't either, but I am not saying it can't be done, and neither is anyone else from what I can tell.

The big BS flag is being raised to the light arrow tipped with a 2" mechanical head that is known for being the toughest opening head on the market requiring the most KE to expand, having enough energy to COMPLETELY shatter a shoulder at 86 yards and continue to pass through. Is a pass through at that distance possible??? With a cut on contact head, and a WHOLE LOT of other variables working in your favor I would say maybe, but that would be a big MAYBE.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Didnt catch the expandable broad head thing!!!*



PABowhunt4life said:


> O.k., once again lol. IT'S NOT THE SHOT DISTANCE THAT IS IN QUESTION.
> 
> Sure, I personally don't agree with it and many others don't either, but I am not saying it can't be done, and neither is anyone else from what I can tell.
> 
> The big BS flag is being raised to the light arrow tipped with a 2" mechanical head that is known for being the toughest opening head on the market requiring the most KE to expand, having enough energy to COMPLETELY shatter a shoulder at 86 yards and continue to pass through. Is a pass through at that distance possible??? With a cut on contact head, and a WHOLE LOT of other variables working in your favor I would say maybe, but that would be a big MAYBE.


Im with you on that one...Got me thinking now...

The shot I whitnessed was with a 100 grain thunderhead that made the arrow top the scales at over 400+ grains. the shooter had a 31 inch draw and a bow that was 70 lbs...Double lung, not in the shoulder blade... We have a minimum 400 grain arrow weight law here in Idaho...Cant use expandables either...So I dont know all that much about them...


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> Im willing to bet; there are alot of people out there that Im sure can beat the pros if they wanted to compete..or had the time to compete...


Yeah and I could be in the NFL right now covering Randy Moss like a wet blanket but I just don't want to compete and I don't have the time. But I know i could because I practice doing it all the time.  



> I think a calm deer can move if its at 5 yards and the shot could end up being a bad one. So I dont buy that theory...We take that chance everytime we let an arrow fly dont we???


Wow, if you think the odds of a deer moving enough to cause a bad hit are the same at 5 yards as they are at 86 or 100 yards then I'd don't know what else to say to you. I think it's probably pointless to debate people who are capable of believing such a thing. 



> I to would like to see the photo or video of the deer...Utah has some big ones...I love seeing those big Utah mulies...


Utah may have some biggies but the photos he posted looked like a 120 lb Alabama doe. So yeah I'd like to see it too. 



> As for your 90 yard shot on a McKENZIE, that's fine. BUT AGAIN, when was the last time your McKenzie target took a step when you released????


LOL!  exactly!!!



> The big BS flag is being raised to the light arrow tipped with a 2" mechanical head that is known for being the toughest opening head on the market requiring the most KE to expand, having enough energy to COMPLETELY shatter a shoulder at 86 yards and continue to pass through. Is a pass through at that distance possible???


Agreed. I'm sure a heavy arrow tipped with a cut on contact head launched from a heavy lb or long drawlength bow and hitting behind the shoulder could easily pass through at that distance. I'm not sure if even a heavy arrow with a cut on contact tip could blast through a shoulder blade on a large buck and still completely pass through at that distance. 

And I believe a wide cut spitfire expandable (which is one of the toughest to open expandables on the market and which I have seen stopped by a shoulderblade at 30 yards on a medium sized doe) passed through a large buck at 86 yards after crushing a shoulderblade like I believe my @$$ is a Flugelhorn and a fart is a whole musical note.



> You have access to a plane and yet you still hunt WMA's? How much are leases going for in GA?


Ha! Yeah that struck me as odd too. Hell, I work at a hospital and in addition to my families land I lease an additional 400 acres. This guy owns a company large enough to have a plane and he's fighting the crowds at a public WMA. If I had that kind of money I'd buy some land or at the very least join a helluva hunting club.


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

ALERT!!!

STATE OF EMERGENCY!!

The state of Utah has issued a mandatory evacuation of this thread. They fear the BS has reached unsafe levels, and may only get worse. Experts predict the flow of BS to reach record levels of 25' or more. If you havent boarded up your house already, dont bother, just load the car and go! Find safe ground in threads such as 2005 bow kills...there should be plenty of pics there soon to help tide you over until the BS storm subsides.

Get out of the thread safe everyone...God bless----Matt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

B.K. said:


> Does it really matter that you took an 86yd. shot? Did you really need to come on an internet forum to proclaim your superiority? Good job at making a clean kill.
> 
> Everything you just wrote doesnt matter. What does matter is that someone who is new to archery hunting will see what you wrote and think its ok for them to take an animal at that distance.
> I personally think no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance. If you are going to do it I suggest you keep your comments to yourself, otherwise your just a common troll looking for a fight.


I have not read all the opinions on this thread, but I have to agree with BK's. The object of bowhunting has and always should be to get close for the humane and quick kill. Not to shoot at a beautiful animal when any movement may very well end up serverly wounding it. I have done a lot of long distance target shooting, but I would never attempt any bow shot of this length at a live animal and I don't even think it should be discussed. We are not trying to invent the gun here, if you want to shoot animals at long distance go get one!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

This is hilarious. Four pages of chest high BS and nary a picture of antlers to be seen. What a load this guy is shovelling...


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

This is still going on? Geez...start a new thread on a new topic...let this one get buried.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey everyone, does THIS sound familiar???

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID6/10540.html





HMphhh


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Pass throughs guaranteed! (when you hit'em in the GUTS)


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

I recived a pm that gave a link to that site last night. Has that deer been shot in the ace???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

OMG, now that is funny! I don't know that the link is him, but seems awefully close. Other than the deer looks like it was hit in the butt, and the fact that it says 86 yards here and 81 yards there. Must not be the same guy and deer...fastcamo seems so detail oriented I am _sure _ he wouldn't mix up a butt hit and a shoulder hit. Not to mention the *HUGE* difference in yardages stated.  

And, Oh ya...that other guy talks about missing the buck earlier. No way someone that hits poker chips at that distance is gonna miss a big buck, right?


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

PABowhunt4life said:


> Hey, I believe him, and here's why..........
> 
> I shoot a 50 lb. Mathews bow, with a 25" draw length, 280 grain arrows tipped with 75 Wasp Jak Hammer broadheads. I am shooting 650 fps and one time I shot an elk at 130 yards and when my arrow hit the bull blew up. The only reason I knew the bull was there was because he had the sniffles and I heard him, well, sniffling



I know you are lying now, you said you were shooting a mathews when you did that.

Bowtech maybe, but mathews, no way


----------



## el Pollo Loco (Feb 6, 2004)

I just stick Axis shafts down the barrel of my 300 Win mag....you can shoot into the next county with that thing... Best thing is they aren't gonna jump the string


----------



## Sojoe (Jan 23, 2003)

*Wow*

These two guys on here just prove that common sense is far from common. First of all, there is nothing that upnorth can say to convince me of what he claimed. I don't care how much energy the program says that he would have at 150 yds, common sense says uhhhhhh, no. Second, camo could easily prove his story if he actually had the video that he claims to have. The fact is that either it was shot at a considerably closer distance or there is no video at all. I don't understand why anyone would waste so much time trying to prove ones self by endless explanations when just posting a video would settle it once and for all. My bet is that we will never see any video at all and upnorth will continue to live inside the vacuum that he must be in when he shoots.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

el Pollo Loco said:


> I just stick Axis shafts down the barrel of my 300 Win mag....you can shoot into the next county with that thing... Best thing is they aren't gonna jump the string




Gees, I thought I was the only one that did this. Only I use Gold Tips and a Rem 7mm Mag.


----------



## ExitPupil (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey where is that video. There is so much talk and conjecture here I would like to see it out of curiosity now. 

VIDEO
VIDEO
VIDEO 

lets see it!


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm still waiting for some actual proof of this 86yd, shoulder breaking pass thru...yadda yadda yadda..................Oh well, I guess that it was a farse.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

There was a gub/bow posted on here last year maybe.... 

It shot regular arrows out of what looked like a long gun..... Do some research I believe Jimmy Despart was railing against it if I remember correctly..... 

When betting it all comes down to the definition of what is is sometimes....


----------



## poundmaker (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds the same, expept for the distinct lack of people complaining.


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

the similarities between the two stories are pretty striking. coincidence? i dont think so :shade:


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

Guys, I NEVER said i owned a plane. I NEVER said my business owns a plane. I said i would send one to him. I DO however have access to a cesna 340 twin whenever i want it(unless its at the casino).

Now quit putting words in my mouth, seems to happen alot on AT.

I hunt WMA's because they're closer to my home. I can get in the stand before dark. I hunt my 1000 acre tract on weekends when i can go. I usually dont hunt deer there because its a long drive, i hunt turkeys there mainly AND dont care about the drive b/c im a turkey huntin fanatic. I hunt deer but dont enjoy it near as much as turkeys so i dont put as much effort in it.

PAbowhunter....i dont know jack about your finacial situation but since you commented on me being a dumb a$s without knowing jack about me i figured i could comment on something i didnt know jack about either. Sounds fair to me.

And for the record, i dont think a expandable will blast thru at 86 yrds either BUT I NEVER TRIED IT. So i wouldnt bet on it...improbable
yes! Impossible ? I dont know.

Any more questions i need to answer about WMA's , planes, or leases let me know and ill try to be helpful.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

No, just bow out gracefully and let the other fool get beat up for another 5 pages....


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

seth, I'll gladly take your advice. Thanks


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> No, just bow out gracefully and let the other fool get beat up for another 5 pages....



Aw shucks, am I that other fool?


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Depends, did you shoot a cape buffalo from 97 yards with a number two pencel, paper clip and rubber band and lay him down in his tracks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

#2 pencil is too soft. geez.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Depends, did you shoot a cape buffalo from 97 yards with a number two pencel, paper clip and rubber band and lay him down in his tracks?



I think I did one time, but it took me 2 pencils. First one broke the near shoulder and penetrated up to the eraser, the second oneblew through both shoulders and blew up a tree 50 yards behind the cape buffalo.

What, don't believe me?? I have a video :


----------



## Savannahsdad (Oct 13, 2003)

Sojoe said:


> "the vacuum that he must be in when he shoots."



NOW THAT'S FUNNY RIGHT THERE....I DON'T CARE WHO YOU ARE THAT' S FUNNY........


----------



## docteur (Aug 14, 2003)

Actually, I don't have a clue what a broadhead shot at a deer at 86 yards will do. Frankly, I really don't give a darn. All I know is that if we are going to run around claiming that a bow is effective out at shotgun yardages, we better not be too surprised if a lot of shotgun hunters start eyeballing our special archery seasons. To be blunt, I pretty much think this is a stupid thread. The whole purpose of bowhunting seems to have been completely forgotten.

Doc


----------



## HardwoodsgreenH (Jun 12, 2004)

docteur said:



> Actually, I don't have a clue what a broadhead shot at a deer at 86 yards will do. Frankly, I really don't give a darn. All I know is that if we are going to run around claiming that a bow is effective out at shotgun yardages, we better not be too surprised if a lot of shotgun hunters start eyeballing our special archery seasons. To be blunt, I pretty much think this is a stupid thread. The whole purpose of bowhunting seems to have been completely forgotten.
> 
> Doc



I agree!


----------



## Huntarcher (Jul 21, 2004)

upnorth said:


> my bow shooting a 368 grain arrow still has over 65 lbs of ke energy at 150 yards.like he said alot of people are to conservative. im sighted into 100 yards with broadheads. dont want to shoot that far but under the wright circumstance 80 is not out of the question.for the last 3 months shooting broadheads around 75pct of my practice shots have been over 50 yards . ive paid my dues when it comes to practice.
> nice shot.


how in the world do you know what your ke is at 150 yrds I shoot through a chrono at 40-50 yards to see what mine is doing at that distance, do you shoot through one at 150 yrds?


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Todd1700 said:


> If it isn't about geting close then why not use a gun?


A gun is easier.
:wink:


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Normaly I stay FAR FAR away from topics like this but I have to share some information that happened to me in 1996.
Bow was a Hoyt Deviator...
Arrow was an XX78 2413 with the Splitfire 100 mechanical heads.
Arrow speed on chrono then was 285 f/s
KE calcuated in TAP today @ 60 yards 69 ft/lbs
The shot that presented itself was 57 yards quartering away...

I am not the greatest shot in the world but I am also not the worst. I practiced ALOT out to 60 yards simply because where I was hunting I had the opportunity for easy and clean shots into an open fields with little or no chance of getting busted.

The 8 pointer that had ticked me off all year had FINALLY presented a DAYLIGHT hour shot (rut was on) As he passed by through the field in pursuit of the does that went ahead of him by about 5 minutes he stopped head down to sniff something (don't ask)....

I had ribbons tied to grass so I knew distances....he was quartered away and was standing right in between two ribbons (colored like my pins).

I gapped the 50 and 60 right behind his ribcage and let it go....it was dead calm and about 30 minutes before dark. I watched the arrow find its mark almost perfectly the deer hunched up funny and he walked off.

I went home to retrieve my pops to help me find it.

We investigated where I hit the deer. The arrow was stuck in the dirt full of blood and by the color we knew it was a great hit. Followed the blood trail 25 yards to the 8 pointer piled up.... I literally must have almost stepped on it walking home....

The arrow entered behind the ribcage and exited the deer in front of the opposite shoulder. holding the arrow up to the deer after gutting it indicated at one point the WHOLE arrow was inside the deer!!!! I didnt believe it myself but that arrow traveled almost ALL THE WAY length wise through that buck. The deer weighed 155 pounds....not a monster but certainly not a puppy either.

The following year I wrote TAP!!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Great Story*



TAP said:


> Normaly I stay FAR FAR away from topics like this but I have to share some information that happened to me in 1996.
> Bow was a Hoyt Deviator...
> Arrow was an XX78 2413 with the Splitfire 100 mechanical heads.
> Arrow speed on chrono then was 285 f/s
> ...


Prepare for the wrath... :wink:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

There is no "wrath" to follow an accurately told, true story. Sir TAP's arrow didn't bust any shoulder blades, and a pass through at 55+ yards is CERTAINLY not unheard of....



What was mr camo's total arrow weight?
Of all the pictures you could post of THE deer in question, why the one that looks the most like someone's stray dog that got hit? 



He should have titled the thread "86 yards, end of my story"


I would love to believe this fella's story, all he would have to do is show me some actual proof. The more the proof is dodged, the more suspect the whole thing is.

If you can pull a still from the video, pull a good one, not a Microsoft Paint graffiti job.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> There is no "wrath" to follow an accurately told, true story. Sir TAP's arrow didn't bust any shoulder blades, and a pass through at 55+ yards is CERTAINLY not unheard of....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Seth*, I totally agree with you


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

"Drawing the bow on a monster that you can hear breath now that's where it's at!"

I'm with you all the way on that one......cowpoke. :angel:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bowtech*



upnorth said:


> number one. i own a bow shop for 12 years and work on bows from over 300 miles away.
> number two. ive been shooting over 300 fps since the mid 90s.
> number three. i have two chronos so they must lie too.
> number four . i probably work on more bows in a month than most of you have even touched.( not all just most)
> ...


I've seen the ad, where they say "we take the arch out of archery" but at 150yds. I don't think they take that much out :beer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*and one time in band camp!*

I think you know the rest.

and then I did this and then I did that, and I am the best there ever was and I can even fly, and me and me and me and me. oh yeah I am the best. I can do anything better than anyone.

bring on the pros


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I think, if I ever make a long shot, I am not telling anyone about it on here


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Techy said:


> I think, if I ever make a long shot, I am not telling anyone about it on here



Depends on what you call a long shot!! I call 40 yds a long shot at a deer!!  easton94


----------



## rtreefanatic (Sep 4, 2004)

how much valuable time have you guys wasted on this thread?
if camo did it great, if not great. 
but like the saying goes:
arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics. even if you
win your still ******ed!
let this die!


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

rtreefanatic said:


> how much valuable time have you guys wasted on this thread?
> if camo did it great, if not great.
> but like the saying goes:
> arguing on the internet is like *running in the special olympics. even if you
> win your still ******ed!*let this die!



Thanks for sharing. Feel free to use the BACK BUTTON on your browser 


I'd still like to see the video.

Yeah I know I'm beating a dead horse...Oh well, it's 3 more weeks till the season opens and I'm bored, so humor me.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

rtreefanatic said:


> how much valuable time have you guys wasted on this thread?
> if camo did it great, if not great.
> but like the saying goes:
> arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics. even if you
> ...


Very cruel. In fact you might burn in hell for that..................... None the less...............funny, I dont care who ya are.


----------



## isaiahshoyt (Jul 30, 2005)

*wanker*

bottom line.... your giving all of us a bad name dont you think? do you really think your "super bow" and your 86 yard shot are ethical??? seriously man if your going to do that crap get a rifle, post on their websites. its people like you who make the rest of us shake our heads and wonder where the future of our great sport is going. personally part of bowhuntings appeal to me is being able to hear/see every detail of the animal we harvest, GET CLOSE take in its beuty and kill it quickly. then enjoy for months on end the meat it gives us. you sir are a wanker for doing this crap! :angry:


----------



## broke (Jun 2, 2005)

buddy of mine shot his buck at 95yds this year, clean pass through, bloodbath on the exit side. The arrow has the power to do its job if you can hit the mark. Hitting the mark is different for all of us. I have pins out to 70 and will take the shot, IF THE CORRECT SHOT IS PRESENTED> 
other friend of mine wont shoot pass 40yds, or so he says. Maybe thats because his bow is 15yrs old. Technology makes quite a difference as does the practice. 
Im done 
Nice buck congrats


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

> Maybe thats because his bow is 15yrs old.


Are you sure it's the bow that's 15? I'm calling shinannigans on this one, your buddy didn't shoot anything at 95 yards.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*fastcamo, you really do a disservice to the bowhunting.......*

....community at large when you promote ridculously long, BS shots like that....

The fact you operate your own guide service makes it even worse......you should know better......

At first, I thought this must be a "fly-by" troll-post......but with 270-something posts, I was sadly mistaken......

You'll never sell me on those "hail-Mary" shots! :angry:


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

Many of you have touched on this, but I'll do it again. You heard him drinking from 86 yards? Maybe he meant 86 ft? Even at that distance the deer would have been on his knees slurping as hard as he could. Are you sure you killed him with an arrow, or did he drown? Also, which way does a deer's ears point when he is relaxed? Next how did you see a deer at a water hole relaxed? An animal at a water has just stepped into the buffet line for every predator on the planet and they know it; relaxed is not what an animal is while drinking. Also you claim that the only thing holding the shoulder on the animal was the hide. I'll call BS on that. The only time I have ever seen that much damage was a doe I shot with my 30.06 at 10 yards. :lie: 


I have it all figured out; everyone no need to post any further. Our friend here has super man hearing, shoots tame deer in a pen and has a Hoyt that will shoot an arrow @ 2000fps. Myster solved.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

*fastcamo...*

I believe you made the shot! The mechanical cannot and will not shatter a shoulder bone at that distance...I was shooting 95lbs. and shooting a draw to long for me @30" and shot a spitfire into a deer at 45 yds. and hit the off side shoulder the arrow was stopped cold...found the deer but did not shatter the shoulder...by the way I was shooting a 450-grain arrow at 289fps with 125gr. spitfires...

As for the poker chip at 160yds. I'll take that bet everyday $1,000/arrow. 

As for the hearing an animal drink at that distance ...come on! 

I love the overseas idea...al qaeda at 150 yds. :wink:


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

broke said:


> buddy of mine shot his buck at 95yds this year, clean pass through, bloodbath on the exit side. The arrow has the power to do its job if you can hit the mark. Hitting the mark is different for all of us. I have pins out to 70 and will take the shot, IF THE CORRECT SHOT IS PRESENTED>
> other friend of mine wont shoot pass 40yds, or so he says. Maybe thats because his bow is 15yrs old. Technology makes quite a difference as does the practice.
> Im done
> Nice buck congrats


Here we go again!!!


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Good lord, this argument is still going on? lol


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Aye. This thread needs to be dumped into internet hell. But no, it will just go on and on.


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Q2Shooter (Feb 9, 2004)

What ever happened with the bet? I'd be more interested in seeing the $1000 per arrow challenge over the ridiculously long, incredibly pointless, "just to prove it can be done" 86 yard shot.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Die thread die!!!! Has the dude that started all this even came around lately?? I want to see this guy take up the bet on these good folks that have offered!! Easton94


----------



## TradTech (May 9, 2005)

I doubt I could hear a deer drinking at 86 feet...unless he dropped a beer bottle on the rocks.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

TradTech said:


> I doubt I could hear a deer drinking at 86 feet...unless he dropped a beer bottle on the rocks.



 



Easton94


----------



## thunderduks (Mar 1, 2004)

timmonl said:


> Why hunt deer? With the skills i've heard of, why don't you try something more of a challange, like ligers. From what i've heard, they're bred for their skills in magic so you may have a niche.


LOL! Do your chickens have large talons?


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW, this is amazing that this thread still breathes life. I thought it was ancient history. 



Ohhh, only 5 more days till Illinois season starts.


----------



## thejohnchapman (Mar 1, 2005)

According to his profile, he is from Utah and runs an outfit called Mule deer Unlimited. The service is reviewed HERE


----------



## i'll hoyt ya (Nov 14, 2005)

my friend shot his antelope at 67 yards this year!didnt even test the wind!!:secret:


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


:blabla: :blah: :hail: Oh hail to thee...........:doh:


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Yesch. I thought this thread had died. 

From beyond, and back to life spring forth oh horrible thread of garbage!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

bwaaaaaaaahahahah



One year passed without a reply.









HERE'S TO ANOTHER 5 PAGES OF NAME CALLING!
















Is that video edited yet fastcamo?







bwaaaaaaaahahahaha


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

aww come on, that first part of the first post has classic written all over it! its pretty well written and humorous as well. *"i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check it for straightness..perfect.."* i almost spit coffee through my nose.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

upnorth said:


> my bow shooting a 368 grain arrow still has over 65 lbs of ke energy at 150 yards.like he said alot of people are to conservative. im sighted into 100 yards with broadheads. dont want to shoot that far but under the wright circumstance 80 is not out of the question.for the last 3 months shooting broadheads around 75pct of my practice shots have been over 50 yards . ive paid my dues when it comes to practice.
> nice shot.


please at least try to keep it real 368 grain arrow probaly doesn't have 65lbs energy at 45 yards let alone 150 bigest bs I ever saw if you are so good shoot a crony at fifty and check energy and you know what crony rymes with


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Jason280 said:


> Once again, I have to call BS. What are the specs on the bow you are claiming shoots 331fps?
> 
> Have you even shot the bow through a chronograph?


you know he doesn't even know what a crony is


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

nontypical 12 said:


> please at least try to keep it real 368 grain arrow probaly doesn't have 65lbs energy at 45 yards let alone 150 bigest bs I ever saw if you are so good shoot a crony at fifty and check energy and you know what crony rymes with



lonnie????


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Jusy wanted to say i got a new kitten yesterday! Crazy Wolf!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I sounded foolish in my first few replies. Well, in most of them. Ha.



Anyhow... I actually make fun of this guy to this day inadvertently....





This line..... is PRICELESS!






> i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking,






I can see him, peering over the ridge....master hunter. I bow down to you.


ahaha


----------



## rodlayton (Mar 14, 2005)

*For new archers*

If you are new to bow hunting and especially if you are a young person just learning the ropes - please please please do not try the 86 yard shot. 

This gentleman appears to have VERY exceptional shooting ability and a lot of luck on his side.

Shoot 86 yards at deer and you WILL wound many of them. If you don't mind wounding animals then fire away.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

*.*

Its hard for to me to figure out who gets the free toaster out of this.. Can anyone help me decide???


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Hear Ye...Hear Ye...LOL Fastcamo...what is the PSI of your melon.
If I read your post correctly you took an 86 yard shot just to say it could be done and to prove people wrong...you shouldn't call yourself a hunter let alone a bowhunter. I have never killed an animal just to say I could do it. Let me clue you in on something...your job as a bowhunter is to get as close to the game as possible to make a high percentage shot (in your mind that shot should be 100%). I don't care how many poker chips you can shoot at 100 yards with your bow....poker chips don't move or react. I look forward to seeing you in the Macy's day parade.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey, easy on him. He posted this a year ago, I'm sure he has learned the error of his ways...







If not, this thread looms as a humiliating reminder!


----------



## trs8804 (Jan 31, 2005)

Doc said:


> Hear Ye...Hear Ye...LOL Fastcamo...what is the PSI of your melon.
> If I read your post correctly you took an 86 yard shot just to say it could be done and to prove people wrong...you shouldn't call yourself a hunter let alone a bowhunter. I have never killed an animal just to say I could do it. Let me clue you in on something...your job as a bowhunter is to get as close to the game as possible to make a high percentage shot (in your mind that shot should be 100%). I don't care how many poker chips you can shoot at 100 yards with your bow....poker chips don't move or react. I look forward to seeing you in the Macy's day parade.


Well put broadhead brutha.:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Hey, easy on him. He posted this a year ago, I'm sure he has learned the error of his ways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't look at the date...occassionally for whatever reason these threads are drug up from the trash pile:wink:


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

I once killed a chicken with a hockey stick. I didn't have a buffer zone of 86 yards though, it was down and dirty, I could feel its breath and see its beedy litle eyes....it was at danger close. But I did prevail.


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

*Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

iiiiiiiiiiittttttttttsssssssss baaaaaaccccckkkkk!:jeez: :beat: :deadhorse :banplease 


Jim


----------



## HEAD0001 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Long shooter*

I have seen senior citizens, who were grunts, shoot 600 yards off hand with open sights and a Garand. I have seen BPCR shooters shot at 1000 yards with open sights, and hit their targets. I witnessed Fred Bear shoot a recurve across his parking lot in Gainesville, and hit the target matt(every time). I used to attend field archery shoots, these shooters did not have modern high speed equipment, but they hit their targets at great distance. I am not capable of doing any of this, but there are people out there who can. I do not doubt this gentleman, there may or may not be some holes in his story, but I believe it can be done. I personally do not think these type of shots should be taken, but this is his choice not mine. You must see a man shoot a BPCR at 1000 yards. It is an amazing thing, to me the front sight covers up everything, how they do it I do not know, but they do it. Tom.:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

thejohnchapman said:


> According to his profile, he is from Utah and runs an outfit called Mule deer Unlimited. The service is reviewed HERE



Hmmm? When I talked to fastcamo on the telephone about our wager last year, that is NOT the name he gave me.

To be fair and balanced here.....fastcamo did tell me regarding our bet, that he did indeed have 12K that he could lose, and he was not in the least bit worried if I hired Dave Cousins himself to shoot against him. Fastcamo was confident that he would prevail.

In all honesty, at that point I felt I was dealing with someone that, that, that, well......I just did not want to deal with.


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

Lord have mercy! Who dug this dinosaur up? 

That a deer could be hit at that distance is certainly possible (however irresponsible such an attempt might be) but I knew we had a liar on our hands when he said that a Spitfire expandable not only passed completely through the deer at 86 yards but shattered a shoulder bone in the process. At that point he might as well have described how Porky Pig and Daffy Duck helped him field dress the critter. I would not have found that claim to be any more ridiculous.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like someone turned over the manure pile. :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Alright, who dug this back up?


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt:wink:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

boogy said:


> ttt:wink:


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

boogy said:


> ttt:wink:


Why?


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well lets see how many people respond without realizing how old this thread is. I wonder who will be the first??:darkbeer:


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

wow that was funny!!!!


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

KickerPoint79 said:


> Well lets see how many people respond without realizing how old this thread is. I wonder who will be the first??:darkbeer:


Yea, this should also get the mods off the couch.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Yea, this should also get the mods off the couch.



I am sitting FIRMLY in my recliner watching Jeff Foxworthy on a 60" HD screen, and eating a bowl of ice cream........................and I am NOT getting up.:wink:


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

Big Country said:


> I am sitting FIRMLY in my recliner watching Jeff Foxworthy on a 60" HD screen, and eating a bowl of ice cream........................and I am NOT getting up.:wink:


Where the heck have you been BC? Have you guys been bored since the most recent expulsions?


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Man just think if you used one of today's bows instead of last years model, bet you could have saved yourself 14 yards of stalking and shot him at 100 yards...:59:

Just to prove it could be done, what a hoot!!!!!!!

Why don't you go have sex with Rosie Odonnell, just to prove it could be done.. No pictures please........


----------



## bsnelling1 (Jul 16, 2006)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


My gosh, You should put chapters in this post. My only criticism is that nobody ever misses around here. I mean you always here about the long shots guys have pulled off, but never about all the ones they have missed. Maybe I'm the only one on AT that ever misses.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

this is still one of my favorites. Oh yeah and the one where the guy said something along the lines of before you guys say I dont know what I'm talking about, I can put most of my arrows in a paper plate at 20 yards. :tongue:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I REALLY hate grave diggers.... I can't believe you dug this stupid thread up from the dead.ukey:

I guess you were itchin to see someone get banned. Well, sit back and enjoy the carnage grave digger.

:moviecorn

-ZA



boogy said:


> ttt:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Where the heck have you been BC? Have you guys been bored since the most recent expulsions?



Not me brother! I have been busy running round the US of A having fun with my archery shooting buddies.:darkbeer:


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

flamethrower said:


> How did you hear him drinking from 86yd s away


Or see ANY of that with your eyes closed?


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, you must have been diggin in the cellar for a while to find this old rag of a thread. Still cracks me up though, so was it the prototype xforce or iron mace that he was shooting back then?


----------



## Y-POPEYE-Y (May 2, 2007)

well there is a difference between ability an stupidity...i have never hunted yet... but i know anything outside thirty yards i should really reconsider.. for the sake of the animal an what an whom else might be in the woods.. ability can be shown on a 3-d target in the right place not in the field... be responsible... there are really unspoken guidelines that no one knows for sure what they are as far as what exactly is a max yard shot to take animals down responsibly..... but 85 yards is way to irresponsible we are talking prob 45 yards way past the max limit... our job is to preserve an protect a natrual renewable resource not to get another mark on some head hunters sheet about another unrecovered animal an make us look like the bad guys...now congrats on the shot but you can prove your abilty with a video shooting 3-d deer-..... i know with out hunting yet there are so many variables that its not even funny some was luck at that yardage a simple left to right back or forward stride would of spelled disaster or a complete miss altogether i feel you started this post knowing many would be against what you did therefore antagonizing negative responses an when you think you are laughing at us remember there is only you laughing alone while the room is laughing at you so who may i ask is the fool?


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

boogy said:


> ttt





boogy said:


> ttt:wink:


You're making a habit of this, aren't you?!:wink:

Jim


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Sort of takes the reason of bowhunting.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

4WHEELDRIVE said:


> luck had alot to do with that shot


Funny how you get lucky a few times and feel like its no longer luck. What would this story have been like if the animal would have taken 2 steps forward? What about an unaccounted gust of wind? You can preach all you want but that shot is always gonna be considered unethical, as it is unethical.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

hoytxcutter said:


> Sort of takes the reason of bowhunting.


What's your reason for bowhunting?


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

B.K. said:


> Does it really matter that you took an 86yd. shot? Did you really need to come on an internet forum to proclaim your superiority? Good job at making a clean kill.
> 
> Everything you just wrote doesnt matter. What does matter is that someone who is new to archery hunting will see what you wrote and think its ok for them to take an animal at that distance.
> I personally think no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance. If you are going to do it I suggest you keep your comments to yourself, otherwise your just a common troll looking for a fight.


Yup, !


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

txcookie said:


> Funny how you get lucky a few times and feel like its no longer luck. What would this story have been like if the animal would have taken 2 steps forward? What about an unaccounted gust of wind? You can preach all you want but that shot is always gonna be considered unethical, as it is unethical.



Yup,, again.. ..... !!!! If you CAN"T get closer, then get better at it. 86yds is pure luck, absolutely NO bow-hunting skills shown there. When you get in to 15yds on a flighty game, that is something to brag about.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I aint saying that strecthing out to 30,40,even 50. is wrong but man theres gotta be a point where you ask your self if this is a smart shot. 86 yards is a hard shot with an open sighted rifle. I can personally hit a pie plate at that distance(given plenty of practice) But I simply could not justify risking guts on such a long distance. Besides I like to get close with a bow


----------



## 125min (Jun 18, 2006)

I mostly just read the interesting stories on here and rarely post anything but................. This is the funniest thing I ever read. If the poker chip / money thing ever happens, please let us know the time and place. I'm sure it will draw a huge crowd. I want to have the concession stand. I think I can make enough money off of that to more than pay for my trip wherever it might be. This is the funniest S%%% I ever read.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

:nono: Save those 86 yrd. shots for the foam targets. There is so much wrong with this thread, shame on you.


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> I REALLY hate grave diggers.... I can't believe you dug this stupid thread up from the dead.ukey:
> 
> I guess you were itchin to see someone get banned. Well, sit back and enjoy the carnage grave digger.
> 
> ...




hate is an awful strong word my friend.


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

JEofWV said:


> You're making a habit of this, aren't you?!:wink:
> 
> Jim


it's not a habit when it's that far apart.:wink:


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> I REALLY hate grave diggers.... I can't believe you dug this stupid thread up from the dead.ukey:
> 
> I guess you were itchin to see someone get banned. Well, sit back and enjoy the carnage grave digger.
> 
> ...




i wonder if all the people you said you would like to meet in your profile "hated" anyone?


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

This is funny


----------



## SilentSoul (Jun 24, 2007)

cagoodwn said:


> Instead of practicing 80 plus yard shots you should practice on getting closer to the animal.



thats all that needed to be said


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

Is the clown that started this thread still alive, cause i love the first post :wink::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

SilentSoul said:


> thats all that needed to be said


Do any of you guys realize that this thread is only a few weeks shy of 2 years old?

The point of scrounging it up was to stir the pot. Not that I mind, it's just that the guy that posted it isn't even going to read what you post!

He hasn't been around for quite some time.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I realize how old this thread is, but since you guys dug it up and commented.
I am a Marine Corps trained Sniper. I practice out to 110 yards, and hit pie plates all day long. No lens. Old, Long-Slide HHA Optimizer. I would shoot a animal at that distance, if I could use a rangefinder to be sure. The drop is too great not to use one 
i took a turkey through the neck at 72 yards, and thought it was easy.
Range limitations are bases on the equipment, circumustances, and ability of the shooter. 
One of these days I'll go for Muley, or Antelope. I'm sure that skill will come in handy, and won't hesitate to take a shot at my maximum limit. 
And I know how old this thread is.


----------



## SeptemberBoy (Jun 5, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> I realize how old this thread is, but since you guys dug it up and commented.
> I am a Marine Corps trained Sniper. I practice out to 110 yards, and hit pie plates all day long. No lens. Old, Long-Slide HHA Optimizer. I would shoot a animal at that distance, if I could use a rangefinder to be sure. The drop is too great not to use one
> i took a turkey through the neck at 72 yards, and thought it was easy.
> Range limitations are bases on the equipment, circumustances, and ability of the shooter.
> ...


This thread only required hip waders before you showed up snipey! Now it requires a bomb shelter!:wink:


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

That first post belongs in the anals of archery talk...or is it "annals"?? I forget.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Not to sound dumb BC because im sure I know the answer but did you he ever contact you about this shoot going through or did he avoid you after the first call?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Whoot said:


> This thread only required hip waders before you showed up snipey! Now it requires a bomb shelter!:wink:


One Shot.
One Kill. 
No Remorse.

I do it all the time. And our club range is set up to 120 yards.
Limerick Bowmen.


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

That is sort of like Braggin you bagged your girl friends Mom,,,,,, First, ya know. You may have,,,,, but you certainly don't bragg about it.[/QUOTE]

OOPS :darkbeer::darkbeer::zip:


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

Sniper1 said:


> I realize how old this thread is, but since you guys dug it up and commented.
> I am a Marine Corps trained Sniper. I practice out to 110 yards, and hit pie plates all day long. No lens. Old, Long-Slide HHA Optimizer. I would shoot a animal at that distance, if I could use a rangefinder to be sure. The drop is too great not to use one
> i took a turkey through the neck at 72 yards, and thought it was easy.
> Range limitations are bases on the equipment, circumustances, and ability of the shooter.
> ...



And away:happy1::happy1::happy1: we go...


----------



## LarryStone (Nov 4, 2003)

That is sort of like Braggin you bagged your girl friends Mom,,,,,, First, ya know. You may have,,,,, but you certainly don't bragg about it.[/quote]

OOPS 

that right there is funny stuff............lmao...


----------



## Live4Rut SR (Jul 12, 2007)

Why are people still arguing about a 2 year old thread?


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

Because!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I would have worked my way up to 35- 40 yards or even closer if the conditions were right and if not I would have tried anyway and then took the shot or the Elk would have busted me and nothing would have happened....but it would have still been a great hunt and the story would also have an ending either way. Too me it's more challenging to see how close I can get rather than how far I can shoot....to each his own. Plus with my 500 grain arrows traveling at 230 FPS I don't have enough room in my sight bracket for that many pins. Lol


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I hate to do this, but I think it's necessary.....


----------



## laut (Mar 31, 2006)

*ethical bow hunter*

I totally agree with you. We don't need anymore of those beginner archers wounding animals every season and giving the rest of the archers a bad name !!! The archers in Saskatchewan are already getting all kind of bad name from the gun hunters because we will a few of those archers think they can take 100 yards shot on a elk or moose without any practise or training. I have heard enough stories from the local archery shop about taking neck shot or frontal shot at a elk or moose at 60 yards or more. I get so upset about it, I had to walk away from those people. I practise 50 yard shot all the time but I will only take max. 40 yards shot on any animal. Personally, the pin on my bow sight will cover up the whole deer at 85 yards. I don't know how he shot at the deer at 85 yards !!!???? 



B.K. said:


> Does it really matter that you took an 86yd. shot? Did you really need to come on an internet forum to proclaim your superiority? Good job at making a clean kill.
> 
> Everything you just wrote doesnt matter. What does matter is that someone who is new to archery hunting will see what you wrote and think its ok for them to take an animal at that distance.
> I personally think no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance. If you are going to do it I suggest you keep your comments to yourself, otherwise your just a common troll looking for a fight.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

this is one of my favorites,,,,thank you, thank you, thank you for the resurrection......:wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

not only is it one of my favorite threads but here is a fav quote

"I kill game so far away that......... it makes most others on here jealous and have everything in the world to say about, but 7 months and no takers yet.

now ill catch crap about this.. but id almost be willing to bet the only ones saying anything negitive will be overweight/unskilled treestand hunters."
fastcamo


----------



## Striker2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Man this brought back memories. I didn't notice in his public profile before that he makes this claim..."Run Mule Deer Unlimited guides 100% Elk success 90% Deer"

Nobody gets these numbers out here unless it's a high fence hunt. Mossback Outfitters, which are the best in the state can't even make this claim. 

Maybe I will try locating elk & deer this year by still hunting & listening for animals drinking


----------



## robs archery (Mar 22, 2004)

I have taken deer at 45+ yards using a rangefinder to know distance
but I am shooting a 2315 xx78 from a 70 pound 29" draw bow also
so the energy is there to do so effectivly
and most are in corn or soy fields where it is open
I dont see a real problem with it as I practice ALL the time out to 60 yards
almost daily so I know my bow and I can shoot with deadly accuracy to that distance
but then you have the guys who only shoot 20-30 yards and practice 
2 months of the year and they are happy with that 
to each his own


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

OLD, it's sooooo OLD:rip:. Why did I waste my time reading the original post:BangHead:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

robs archery said:


> I have taken deer at 45+ yards using a rangefinder to know distance
> but I am shooting a 2315 xx78 from a 70 pound 29" draw bow also
> so the energy is there to do so effectivly
> and most are in corn or soy fields where it is open
> ...


I think you are missing a couple of points Rob.

Shooting a deer at 50 yards is a pretty long shot, and you are correct, it is NOT for everybody. If you practice enough, and are good enough to do this.........good for you!:darkbeer:

50 yards is not 86 yards. And that is still not the issue. The issue is that this was reported to have been capturd on video, but nobody has produced a video to back up the claim. The only visual "evidence" to date has been a still of a small deers ribcage. Certainly not the ribcage of a 300lb. plus animal.

Also, there were discussions from this same thread starter claiming that he could hit poker chips with regularity at 140 yards.....with a bow.

Now that is impressive.:tongue:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

You gotta be damn good to pull that off, considering the fact that nobody can even SEE a poker chip at 140 yards w/o optics. How big is a poker chip? 1.5" in diameter? WOW! That guy is shooting 1 MOA with his bow!!!!:wink:



Idiot....

-ZA



Big Country said:


> Also, there were discussions from this same thread starter claiming that he could hit poker chips with regularity at 140 yards.....with a bow.
> 
> Now that is impressive.:tongue:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

funny stuff on this thread....

i once killed a doe in the ear at over 500 yards (rifle), just to test my skillz...big deal...

i also killed a Axis buck at 5 yards on the ground with my freakcurve....again, big deal...

just show the kill and be done with it, no need to beat chests and ask for pats on the back...

where's that "dead horse" icon again? :tongue:

i didn't read the entire thread, but were the ethics police here as well????

to me, it don't matter if you shot and killed them at 100 yards, ethical in your book, it's ethical in my book, as long as you are "trained" or "skilled" enough to do it...


----------



## luke9 (Jun 28, 2007)

if you want to put the time in and practice at 86yds. and you have shot eneuff and feel comfortable and cofident at that range, and have a bow that has eneuff KE to take game at that range, then take the shot. it dosent matter what we think about that shot, because ultimately, you decide weather or not you want to take it. but i think i speak for the majority when i say, why chance it???? why not move your stand so you olny have to shoot 20yds. or 30yds. or 40yds. or maby even 50? you know, you could have been shooting at a world record, 250 inch deer, and the wind picked up at the shot and you missed. a once in a lifetime oppurtounity, gone. and if you had been shooting at 40yds. you might have still got him. but then again thats your choice. (my opinion)


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Gritty said:


> 284 fps @ 150 yrds must be like 420 out of the Bow eh? LOL
> 
> Archers are amazing idividuals . Are they Not?
> 
> ...


yeah, but he may have spent the night in a Holiday Inn Express last night!:wink:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

outback1 said:


> yeah, but he may have spent the night in a Holiday Inn Express last night!:wink:


ROFLMAO!!!!!

that was good...really good!!! :tongue: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Sniper1 said:


> I realize how old this thread is, but since you guys dug it up and commented.
> I am a Marine Corps trained Sniper. I practice out to 110 yards, and hit pie plates all day long. No lens. Old, Long-Slide HHA Optimizer. I would shoot a animal at that distance, if I could use a rangefinder to be sure. The drop is too great not to use one
> i took a turkey through the neck at 72 yards, and thought it was easy.
> Range limitations are bases on the equipment, circumustances, and ability of the shooter.
> ...


I'm just wondering if this is the same guy that started the original thread. 

*A Legend in his own Mind!*


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Bullhound said:


> I'm just wondering if this is the same guy that started the original thread.
> 
> *A Legend in his own Mind!*


It seems like everyone is a sniper these days.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I am always amazed at the number of snipers out there. 

72 yards though the neck of a turkey and it was easy at that!
:happy1::happy1::deadhorse:israel:

Will this thread ever die? The Lazarus of threads:darkbeer:


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

Techy said:


> I am always amazed at the number of snipers out there.
> 
> 72 yards though the neck of a turkey and it was easy at that!
> :happy1::happy1::deadhorse:israel:
> ...



Not if I can help it.:wink:
ttt


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

fastcamo said:


> i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking


Dude, Superman couldn't hear an animal drink at 86 yards. I am impressed. This is the biggest bunch of :bs: I have ever read. Nothing like hunting over a waterhole at 86 yards? You don't need to be embarrassed because I am embarrassed for you.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

boogy said:


> Not if I can help it.:wink:
> ttt


you beat me to it! :darkbeer:

:bump2:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

deadquiet said:


> It seems like everyone is a sniper these days.




I'm a sniper. The Corp knew I was too good with a rifle, so they issued me a bow. Here's a couple of pics of me...


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*83 Yard Shot ....*

oK .... yOU CAN SLIT MY THROAT TO... I hunt northwestern corner of Missouri. I hunt on 2000acre of family owned land. We have a 900 yard long x 100 yard wide grass runway on this property. You see "MONSTER" bucks take doe's on the fly accross this runway all day long. This is why I hunt there. Due to it's wide open nature (Cant land in tree's) it's hard to get a shot under 40-50 as they cross and or walk this runway. You can as I have get caught up in hunting these draws feeding this runway. Only see 1/10 of what was there. I put my stand in a tree on the edge of this runway could see every inch of it. I had a very nice buck come out and down the oppisite side of this runway. I prepared for this stand. I had a 80 yard pin set and could shoot a 
4" group. I took this buck at 83 yards. This pin is still set on this bow. I will have this set on my "NARLEY" also.:wink: If you cant take the 3 point shot... yes get closer. But any bow will take a deer at 80 yards if you shoot 80 yards preparing for that shot along with everything else between.:wink:


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> oK .... yOU CAN SLIT MY THROAT TO... I hunt northwestern corner of Missouri. I hunt on 2000acre of family owned land. We have a 900 yard long x 100 yard wide grass runway on this property. You see "MONSTER" bucks take doe's on the fly accross this runway all day long. This is why I hunt there. Due to it's wide open nature (Cant land in tree's) it's hard to get a shot under 40-50 as they cross and or walk this runway. You can as I have get caught up in hunting these draws feeding this runway. Only see 1/10 of what was there. I put my stand in a tree on the edge of this runway could see every inch of it. I had a very nice buck come out and down the oppisite side of this runway. I prepared for this stand. I had a 80 yard pin set and could shoot a
> 4" group. I took this buck at 83 yards. This pin is still set on this bow. I will have this set on my "NARLEY" also.:wink: If you cant take the 3 point shot... yes get closer. But any bow will take a deer at 80 yards if you shoot 80 yards preparing for that shot along with everything else between.:wink:


Ethics aside...need some help keeping that runway cleared?


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

crazy wolf said:


> Jusy wanted to say i got a new kitten yesterday! Crazy Wolf!


My kitten is now a freakin cat.  How many yards was that? Crazy Wolf.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

posco1 said:


> Ethics aside...need some help keeping that runway cleared?


AT 80 + YARDS YOUR AIMING WHERE THE DEER WILL BE AT. I am certain that most of us can hit Foam at 80 yards so to Brag about that is ok I guess. The problem is Most of us also have enough sense to avoid the risky shot on big game. The ones who dont have enough sense simply cant see whats wrong with the whole issue:wink:

I could understand the shot on a Huge slow target like a moose or somthing but a whitetail gimmme a break. If you cant get close use a rifle theres no shame in that


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

txcookie said:


> AT 80 + YARDS YOUR AIMING WHERE THE DEER WILL BE AT. I am certain that most of us can hit Foam at 80 yards so to Brag about that is ok I guess. The problem is Most of us also have enough sense to avoid the risky shot on big game. The ones who dont have enough sense simply cant see whats wrong with the whole issue:wink:
> 
> I could understand the shot on a Huge slow target like a moose or somthing but a whitetail gimmme a break. If you cant get close use a rifle theres no shame in that



I'm taking notes.
So it's ok to shoot at moose sized game at 86 yds, but nothing smaller?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

txcookie said:


> AT 80 + YARDS YOUR AIMING WHERE THE DEER WILL BE AT. I am certain that most of us can hit Foam at 80 yards so to Brag about that is ok I guess. The problem is Most of us also have enough sense to avoid the risky shot on big game. The ones who dont have enough sense simply cant see whats wrong with the whole issue:wink:
> 
> I could understand the shot on a Huge slow target like a moose or somthing but a whitetail gimmme a break. If you cant get close use a rifle theres no shame in that


Easy now. I'm with the FAA and he's got a runway issue. As a card carrying member of the Fanatical Archers Association I've sworn an oath to twelve yards and under. Get in his Post Toasties.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

boogy said:


> I'm taking notes.
> So it's ok to shoot at moose sized game at 86 yds, but nothing smaller?


Heck I wouldnt:zip: I am just sayin it makes a tiny bit more sense to risk such a long shot at somthing that usually moves really slow and has about 4 times the kill zone of what most of us train for.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Tonight iam gonna give that shot a try it was 86 yds right. Let see thats 46 more yds add to 40 yds. At 40 yds I aim at the top of the deers back and it hits the boilerroom. I wonder if I can find me that Fox squirrel thats been raiding my bird feeder. I will pace it off and set up for him tonight thats right 86 yds on a Fox squirrel. I bet ya all want pics after I shishkabob him tonight. Crazy Wolf.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

crazy wolf said:


> Tonight iam gonna give that shot a try it was 86 yds right. Let see thats 46 more yds add to 40 yds. At 40 yds I aim at the top of the deers back and it hits the boilerroom. I wonder if I can find me that Fox squirrel thats been raiding my bird feeder. I will pace it off and set up for him tonight thats right 86 yds on a Fox squirrel. I bet ya all want pics after I shishkabob him tonight. Crazy Wolf.


Around here Fox squirrels move in the middle of the day.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

cynic said:


> Around here Fox squirrels move in the middle of the day.


 But it dont get dark till around 9:30 p.m. and when theres food in the feeder time is no problem for a fox squirrel. Crazy Wolf.


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Practicing on foam that doesn't move is certainly different than shooting at an animal that can move. No amount of practice can keep the deer from moving while you wait for your arrow to get to it. 

Like was said before if you can't get close, use a rifle.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> oK .... yOU CAN SLIT MY THROAT TO... I hunt northwestern corner of Missouri. I hunt on 2000acre of family owned land. We have a 900 yard long x 100 yard wide grass runway on this property. You see "MONSTER" bucks take doe's on the fly accross this runway all day long. This is why I hunt there. Due to it's wide open nature (Cant land in tree's) it's hard to get a shot under 40-50 as they cross and or walk this runway. You can as I have get caught up in hunting these draws feeding this runway. Only see 1/10 of what was there. I put my stand in a tree on the edge of this runway could see every inch of it. I had a very nice buck come out and down the oppisite side of this runway. I prepared for this stand. I had a 80 yard pin set and could shoot a
> 4" group. I took this buck at 83 yards. This pin is still set on this bow. I will have this set on my "NARLEY" also.:wink: If you cant take the 3 point shot... yes get closer. But any bow will take a deer at 80 yards if you shoot 80 yards preparing for that shot along with everything else between.:wink:




another legend is born!:wink:


----------



## TiTibowhunter (Jun 15, 2007)

*i hate to say this*

but screw the guys that say hes wrong by taking that shot, he trained for it and if hes good enough he can do it. Some people have a gift and some dont, so dont bash the guy because hes awesome with what hes got, me and my dad got so much critisism about how it wasnt fair when he took a big bull elk at over 700yards this year...well screww that, we hunter 6 long days and i cant count how much money he spent in rounds and time reloading and time shooting to make a drop dead shot at that range so more power to ya


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Techy said:


> I am always amazed at the number of snipers out there.
> 
> 72 yards though the neck of a turkey and it was easy at that!
> :happy1::happy1::deadhorse:israel:



its the same at work, theres always some guy that was in the Special Forces or Marine Recon.:wink:


my opinion of this is:

long shot + wounded deer = BAD
Short shot + wounded deer = BAD
so neither is worse than the other. both are BAD.

whats the excuse for making a bad shot from 20 to 86 yards?
no excuse at all. 

accuracy, patience and some frigging common sense are the bowhunters allies. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

TiTibowhunter said:


> but screw the guys that say hes wrong by taking that shot, he trained for it and if hes good enough he can do it. Some people have a gift and some dont, so dont bash the guy because hes awesome with what hes got, me and my dad got so much critisism about how it wasnt fair when he took a big bull elk at over 700yards this year...well screww that, we hunter 6 long days and i cant count how much money he spent in rounds and time reloading and time shooting to make a drop dead shot at that range so more power to ya


 Was it a 300 mag? Crazy Wolf.


----------



## drdraino (Jan 2, 2006)

*86yds huh??*

"If" is a huge 2 letter word fella's.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2007)

I spent the last hour reading this entire post!!! Wow! I share the woods with some of these "archery snipers'? If his head gear was tangled in the barbwire fence, why didn't you just walk a little closer. Ok, I added the barb wire part. I'm not one to set anyone elses max range, but I will call an 86yd shot unethical and irresponsible. Grow up!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Apex Predator said:


> I spent the last hour reading this entire post!!! Wow! I share the woods with some of these "archery snipers'? If his head gear was tangled in the barbwire fence, why didn't you just walk a little closer. Ok, I added the barb wire part. I'm not one to set anyone elses max range, but I will call an 86yd shot unethical and irresponsible. Grow up!


So what is the ethical limit?


----------



## bsnelling1 (Jul 16, 2006)

I just can't help adding to this novel again. Guys always tell you about the 82, 86, 100 yd. long shots that they make, but you never here about these guys ever missing. Believe me if you shoot at a deer or turkey at that distance 10 times you will wound or miss a deer or turkey atleast 5. I'm not even going to look at this thread again.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

TiTibowhunter said:


> but screw the guys that say hes wrong by taking that shot, he trained for it and if hes good enough he can do it. Some people have a gift and some dont, so dont bash the guy because hes awesome with what hes got, me and my dad got so much critisism about how it wasnt fair when he took a big bull elk at over 700yards this year...well screww that, we hunter 6 long days and i cant count how much money he spent in rounds and time reloading and time shooting to make a drop dead shot at that range so more power to ya


And yet another archery legend is born...ukey:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

SneakyNR said:


> So what is the ethical limit?


49.043 for whitetail
76.11345 for Elk
76.11456 For Moose


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

TiTibowhunter said:


> but screw the guys that say hes wrong by taking that shot, he trained for it and if hes good enough he can do it. Some people have a gift and some dont, so dont bash the guy because hes awesome with what hes got, me and my dad got so much critisism about how it wasnt fair when he took a big bull elk at over 700yards this year...well screww that, we hunter 6 long days and i cant count how much money he spent in rounds and time reloading and time shooting to make a drop dead shot at that range so more power to ya


What a hunting accomplishment:whoo:...you got within a 1/2 mile of your quarry.:77::77::moon::77::77:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Muy Grande said:


> And yet another archery legend is born...ukey:


Can you tell me what the ethical limit is?


----------



## luke9 (Jun 28, 2007)

*personally*

if this guy is some supershooter then let him shoot as far as he wants. ; the ethical limit to how far you shoot depends on how far you shoot accurately and if your bow has eneuff KE to take game cleanly at that range.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

luke9 said:


> if this guy is some supershooter then let him shoot as far as he wants. ; the ethical limit to how far you shoot depends on how far you shoot accurately and if your bow has eneuff KE to take game cleanly at that range.


Yea but non moving foam and moving animals are diffrent. It ain the miss I am worried about its the guts that bother me.

When its that far you have to shoot where you think the animal will be cuz unless it stands perfectly still then that arrow will not hit its original point. Your looking at close too 2 seconds in flight time


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

SneakyNR said:


> Can you tell me what the ethical limit is?


Unfortunately AT lost it's resident ethics master some time ago so no one here is qualified to give that info out. 


Still waiting for the video on the shot. Or an excuse why said video isn't available. Heck I'll even be happy to see a video of a poker chip being shot at 100 yds with any regularity. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

what the hell happened to ETHICAL shots?

just because you can does not mean you SHOULD.


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

:set1_pot:


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

SneakyNR said:


> Can you tell me what the ethical limit is?


hey knock it :set1_fishing: off.


man I hope this thread keeps going. I want to see how many more future super bowhuntersniperkindaguys are gonna come out of the woodwork.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

What is the best definition of a sharp shooter? I have no dictionary. I was a sharp shooter in the miltary but that was w/ a M-16. Is there such a thing as a sharp shooter w/ a bow? Or is it only defined to a gun. I really dont know  Crazy Wolf.


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

Bullhound said:


> hey knock it :set1_fishing: off.
> 
> 
> man I hope this thread keeps going. I want to see how many more future super bowhuntersniperkindaguys are gonna come out of the woodwork.



I once shot a mosquito at 330 yds with my longbow after hearing him fart. We had 25 mph crosswinds that day. It gross scored B&C 25 and netted 18. We have the whole thing on video!!!!


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

FultonCtyHunter said:


> I once shot a mosquito at 330 yds with my longbow after hearing him fart. We had 25 mph crosswinds that day. It gross scored B&C 25 and netted 18. We have the whole thing on video!!!!


 Your killing me.  Crazy Wolf.


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

some body better hook this guy up with his own t.v. show and find out what brand of bow he shoots so the rest of us can buy one. if you took a shot with a bow at 86 yrds. and got it thats great(thank god you didnt wound it and not find it) but in my mind you took a unethical shot.jmho. nuff said!


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

with bickering like this who needs PETA, we will destroy ourselves.


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

enough of the long shots threads, people who don't have the skill to take long shots just bash the ones who do, I have taken game at farther than 86 yards and it was fairly easy, if I make a good shot I know where my arrow is going to hit, now I know real animals are can move or jump the string but if you are accurate enough and feel confident then take the shot.


When I practice it is all serious sometimes one arrow every hour.You should only take shots you think are 100 percent guranteed.I feel like I could shoot a softball at 80 yards with my hunting gear so bash on.

Oh yeah, I will never punch off a shot, a let down is 10 times as good for your form.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I one a state shoot in 96 then turned around and missed 2 deer that season at less than 30 yards. At the time I could call a shot that would bust your nock at less than 20yrds all day. Hunting is one thing target shooting is another!


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

crazy wolf said:


> .... I was a sharp shooter in the miltary but that was w/ a M-16...  Crazy Wolf.


Crazy wolf, 
How hard was it to get classified as a sharp shooter?


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

FultonCtyHunter said:


> I once shot a mosquito at 330 yds with my longbow after hearing him fart. We had 25 mph crosswinds that day. It gross scored B&C 25 and netted 18. We have the whole thing on video!!!!


I'd have had to given that one one more year. QMM works.:wink:


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Crazy wolf,
> How hard was it to get classified as a sharp shooter?


Let me refrase that Hows EXPERT MARKSMAN sound? Hey it was back in the 1980s give me some slack. :wink: Crazy Wolf


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

elkkiller#4 said:


> enough of the long shots threads, people who don't have the skill to take long shots just bash the ones who do, I have taken game at farther than 86 yards and it was fairly easy, if I make a good shot I know where my arrow is going to hit, now I know real animals are can move or jump the string but if you are accurate enough and feel confident then take the shot.
> 
> 
> When I practice it is all serious sometimes one arrow every hour.You should only take shots you think are 100 percent guranteed.I feel like I could shoot a softball at 80 yards with my hunting gear so bash on.
> ...





you da man.:wink:


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

crazy wolf said:


> Let me refrase that Hows EXPERT MARKSMAN sound? Hey it was back in the 1980s give me some slack. :wink: Crazy Wolf


Wolf, 
I'm not being a smartazz but I think you answered the question. Expert means something but sharpshooter is achieved by many. Am I wrong?


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Wolf,
> I'm not being a smartazz but I think you answered the question. Expert means something but sharpshooter is achieved by many. Am I wrong?


Crazy,
Isn't the progression :
Marksman
Sharpshooter
Expert
?


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Crazy,
> Isn't the progression :
> Marksman
> Sharpshooter
> ...


 The medal I got was as it was stated to me when they handed it over was Expert Marksman. Very few achieved this medal. I was one of the few in my group. And I know you we not trying to be a smart ash. Stay kool in Texas. :wink: Crazy Wolf.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

crazy wolf said:


> The medal I got was as it was stated to me when they handed it over was Expert Marksman. Very few achieved this medal. I was one of the few in my group. And I know you we not trying to be a smart ash. Stay kool in Texas. :wink: Crazy Wolf.



My dad was expert. you rock crazy. thanks for protecting us.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

TXWhackMaster said:


> My dad was expert. you rock crazy. thanks for protecting us.


Does seem to live up to his name. I'd share a campfire with ya crazy. Bring your medal.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

posco1 said:


> Does seem to live up to his name. I'd share a campfire with ya crazy. Bring your medal.


It would be one helluva fire. I'm with ya posco.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

TXWhackMaster said:


> It would be one helluva fire. I'm with ya posco.


Find neutral ground and lets do it. Canada?


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

posco1 said:


> Find neutral ground and lets do it. Canada?


Black bear in 2008?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Black bear in 2008?


I'm not inviting myself again. Better stick to it! Anywhere but Quebec.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Crazy are u talking about 36 out of 40 on the qual range expert class?


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Suckered!!!!*

I think all you guys who replied back to the original post got suckered


----------



## Lone Bow (Jan 2, 2007)

My butt is numb from sitting here re-reading this from a couple of years ago, my neck has a kink in it and my eyes are burning from looking at this screen for so long. But ya know I gotta admit, these 9+ pages are some of the most entertaining archery talk I have ever had a chance to read.
From the first idiot all the way through the rest of the other posters it really brought out what archery is and certiantly isn't about to the rest of us who still beleive that, hunting closer still beats arching from afar.

iam going to bed.....

Lone Bow


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

ryan76chev said:


> Hey Crazy are u talking about 36 out of 40 on the qual range expert class?


heres the ratings for the ARMY M16 rifle badges.
EXPERT
36-40

SHARPSHOOTER
30-35

MARKSMAN
23-29

UNQUALIFIED
22-BELOW


i once shot 40 out of 40 in the ARMY when i was in Italy with the M16. thats targets from 50 to 300 meters with open sights. i got the expert badge to prove it. i also got a Expert Grenade throwing badge. so im covered with guns or grenades.:wink:

now if they would only allow a Grenade season for deer..:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*Good 4 u!*



benchleg90 said:


> Congrats on a great buck! :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Make sure to keep sharp things away for your head.....Because it could go BOOOOOMMM


my thoughts excactly,what a great and useful post,it should really help other archers,so chalk full of great information............:darkbeer:


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

If you guys are all serious about a bear and beer hunt in Canada I may be able to pull that off. I have wanted to kill a bear w/ a bow for years. We need to find a top notch outfitter A.S.A.P. Iam game to go. You guys do drink Canadian beer dont ya? Also the Expert Marksman Medal was 100rounds we had to shoot right handed and left handed. Sitting , standing , kneeling ect. I placed 99 0ut of 100 rds in the kill zone. My guess is I may have put one round in side the other. But I couldnt prove it. I was 18 yrs old at the time and that was many moons ago. Please keep in touch iam serious about that bear hunt in Canada. Crazy Wolf.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I also wonder if the mods don't dream these things up just to watch the fun. Why would anyone in their right mind post I make high yard shots, got it on video, and I'll shoot poker chips for $$$ against anyone? It's got to be a joke. Either that or this guy is working his way into the "Lost AT'ers" thread.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

jkcerda said:


> what the hell happened to ETHICAL shots?
> 
> just because you can does not mean you SHOULD.


nice 4 posts, no "profile"

i'll bite.....


so what is the ETHICAL shot, just because someone can and did it right (maybe) and you possibly couldn't, that makes it UNETHICAL?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

This is what I have to say on this subject..........It's one thing to be a great shot out to 70 yds. when the target doesn't react. To take a shot at an animal at that distance with a bow is irresponsible, and thus an unethical shot in my book.

...and like it says in my sig: "Bowhunting is about how close...not how far."

If you want to brag...brag about how close you got...not how far you shot.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Eight_Oak_Acres said:


> This is what I have to say on this subject..........It's one thing to be a great shot out to 70 yds. when the target doesn't react. To take a shot at an animal at that distance with a bow is irresponsible, and thus an unethical shot in my book.
> 
> ...and like it says in my sig: "Bowhunting is about how close...not how far."
> 
> If you want to brag...brag about how close you got...not how far you shot.


so, basically if someone practices at these distances and prepares for a shot at long distance, it is different than the way you hunt or the shots you take, it's unethical?

i mean, what if it were not the magical mystical whitetail deer, what if it was a elk, moose or bear.....or do you just hold the WT on some sort of mystical pedestal...

and i'm going to assume that you think a 500-600 yard shot on a deer is also unethical?

everytime someone posts a report and pics of their kill, isn't that also considered bragging?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> so what is the ETHICAL shot,


Good luck getting an answer to that. I've tried for months, and only thesource could give me a yardage, but even he couldn't give me a concrete reason why.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

SneakyNR said:


> Good luck getting an answer to that. I've tried for months, and only thesource could give me a yardage, but even he couldn't give me a concrete reason why.


oh trust me, i'm gonna try as well...

all these self professed "ethical" hunters should have some sort of answer to back up their claims of "all other shots other than what i shoot and the way i do it is unethical" :slice:

see what happens i guess...


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

SneakyNR said:


> Can you tell me what the ethical limit is?


Add me to the list of inquiring minds. I wanna be ethical.
What is the limit?


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh yah! the mystery continues on the word ethical shot . A shot from a bow or gun that makes the kill on a animal at a given amout of yards. whether it may be 0 to 1000 plus yards. or beyound. You decide where when and how. And thats the way I see it. Crazy Wolf.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

obsessedLSS said:


> so, basically if someone practices at these distances and prepares for a shot at long distance, it is different than the way you hunt or the shots you take, it's unethical?


I practice out to 50 yds. ...it doesn't mean I should take a shot from that distance. The further the shot, the more time the animal has to react. That isn't my "opinion" that's fact. ...and because of that fact, I limit my shot's to distances proven to give me the best chance for success without wounding an animal. Does it mean I can't wound an animal at 30 yds. or that the animal won't jump the string at 20 yds. .....NO. But it is my obligation and responsibility to the game I hunt to do everything I can to promote a quick, and humane kill. An 86 yd. shot just doesn't cut it for me.

Where do we draw the line? ...I don't know. 
Is it unethical? ...it is to me. 

The thing about ethics, is everyone has their own.


The following is from the hunt fair chase web site....

"The point is, there are many things in the hunting and habitat management world that are legal, yet can be considered by some to be unethical. Again, it is left for each individual to set his or her own ethical standards. *Hopefully, all of our collective decisions will shine positively on hunting, management and its traditions."*

I guess I will leave it at that.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

so you live by the rules and regs by a club to determine what is ethical or unethical...you almost sound like....wait for it.....wait for it....."thesource".....

i agree to a degree that longer shots have a higher chance of wounding an animal, but like you stated, so does those shorter shots (slow bow, deer jumps string, etc...)...but does that mean they are unethical? 

so, again, look at your website, does it state a distance that would be ethical or unethical.....

i hunt with a recurve, i do not take shots over 20 yards unless i have to, but i don't want to, but i practice it as well....just in case....i don't do it because me and my bow just don't have the nads and speed to do it, but if someone else can and does, all the more power to them, do i think that is unethical....hell no.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

*So what is a ethical shot?*

I think the answer is easy and obvious..

an ethical shot is one that you are 100% confident in your ability and preparation to make a clean kill.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

L-train said:


> I think the answer is easy and obvious..
> 
> an ethical shot is one that you are 100% confident in your ability and preparation to make a clean kill.


so if i put my stand next to a Starbucks in CO, would that be ethical? 

but according to all the "it's unethical" peeps on this thread, there has to be a exact number of yards that is considered unethical, know what i mean, to them it doesn't matter if you are confident in that distance or have practiced that distance...:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

obsessedLSS said:


> so if i put my stand next to a Starbucks in CO, would that be ethical?
> 
> but according to all the "it's unethical" peeps on this thread, there has to be a exact number of yards that is considered unethical, know what i mean, to them it doesn't matter if you are confident in that distance or have practiced that distance...:darkbeer:


Hell Ill scout out a good one fer ya!

I dont pay much attention to those peep peeps:wink:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I guessing the deer was only 20-30 yards away on the other side of a deep cut or wash and when he stepped off the yardage going down and then back up, it came out to 86 yards. Otherwise, totally unbelievable.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Eight_Oak_Acres said:


> An 86 yd. shot just doesn't cut it for me.


Right. It doesn't cut it for YOU. Others, however, may be different.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Its all about having a little bit of respect for the animal you are hunting. For all I know this guy can pound targets in his back yard out to 100 yards. But that does not make it ethical to shoot an animal at 80 plus yards. To many variables in my book to be comfortable with it. What does it matter how many years you own a bowshop, what kind of bow you shoot, and how many bows you have touched in the last month have to do with respecting the animal you are hunting?????
Anyone that has a question on just how far to shoot should probally watch some slow speed video on the reaction of an animal at distances over 40 yards. 
Your arrow hit its mark by luck so dont pat your back to much. Maybe LEARN HOW to HUNT and get within a distance that makes bowhunting what it is!!!!!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Eight_Oak_Acres said:


> ...and like it says in my sig: "Bowhunting is about how close...not how far."


I always thought it was about killing animals with a bow and arrow...

Count me in as another wanting to know what the magical maximum "ethical" shot distance is...and what MY maximum "ethical" shot distance is...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Whether you think it is ethical or not......an 86 yd. shot is irresponsible. ...and that fact that I actually have to argue that with fellow bowhunters not only amazes me, but it shows me that this forum obviously isn't for me.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Eight_Oak_Acres said:


> Whether you think it is ethical or not......an 86 yd. shot is irresponsible. ...and that fact that I actually have to argue that with fellow bowhunters not only amazes me, but it shows me that this forum obviously isn't for me.


The fact that you think you have to argue with us is what amazes me. 

Now, can you or can you not tell me what the maximum ethical yardage for all hunters should be?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Eight_Oak_Acres said:


> Whether you think it is ethical or not......an 86 yd. shot is irresponsible. ...and that fact that I actually have to argue that with fellow bowhunters not only amazes me, but it shows me that this forum obviously isn't for me.


Why, because you can't discuss the topic based on fact and/or reason?

Please stick around. While an 86 yard shot would be irresponsible coming from me, I know of one professional archer that shot an elk over 100 yards. I have no problems with him doing it. He was prepared for it, the weather permited it, and the animals attitude allows it....exactly the same recipe needed for a twenty five yard shot.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

There is no fact behind this statement but i'm willing to bet an animal will react more to a 40 yd shot than an 80 yd shot. The reason being is that a sound closer to the animal will cause a bigger reaction than a sound further away. 

i don't think any animal will jump the string on shots over 60 yards. The sound is to far away and to minimal to make them jump like that. 

Defining the limitations of others is just riduculus. Would I shoot at a deer at 86 yds? NO! but that doesn't mean no one else can. If the accuracy is there then the arrow is more than capable at that distance to kill effciently.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> Please stick around. While an 86 yard shot would be irresponsible coming from me, I know of one professional archer that shot an elk over 100 yards. I have no problems with him doing it. He was prepared for it, the weather permited it, and the animals attitude allows it....exactly the same recipe needed for a twenty five yard shot.


There you go again Bob...making sense...NOT confusing fact with emotion and belief... 

I often wonder how those who wish to set a maximum "ethical" shot distance limit would respond when another person feels that whatever limit is set by the first guy is too far, and then calls them "unethical"? 

An argument can be made (tongue in cheek, of course) that any shot at any distance is "unethical", because after all, so many different things out of our control could happen...


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Rolo said:


> An argument can be made (tongue in cheek, of course) that any shot at any distance is "unethical", because after all, so many different things out of our control could happen...


And that's the fallacy in their argument. It's a slippery slope. If you can't make the shot at 41 yards, how you gonna do it at 40?


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I shot an antelope in Wyoming a couple years ago from 68 yards. He went 50 yards and piled up. I guess by yall's standards I am unethical also. Sometimes hunting out west longer shots are needed for the simple fact that there is absolutely no way to get any closer. I have been stalking western game for 20 years and know how to get close. My brother and I got within 7 yards of a big mature mulie 2 years ago in open grasslands. Everything was perfect on that stalk (wind, sun) but sometimes its not. He killed the deer, with his .270 WSM. Could he have shot him from 400 yards when we first spotted the buck. Yep, but we chose to practice our skills. I practice long shots almost everyday and am confident in taking them, although I won't shoot over 65-70yards, and everything has to be perfect for me to take that shot. I wish all you "ethical" hunters from the woods of the east would come out west and give hunting here a try. It's alot different from sitting in a tree all day long hoping and praying for something to come your way. It's actually fun, and takes alot of practice to perfect the skill of stalking game. You would probably be suprised to find out that an arrow can kill cleanely at longer distances.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

paarchhntr said:


> Your arrow hit its mark by luck so dont pat your back to much. Maybe LEARN HOW to HUNT and get within a distance that makes bowhunting what it is!!!!!



learn how to hunt, that's a pretty bold statement....

i mean, yes, bowhunting is about getting close, but what about taking a long shot......takes just as much skill, practice and patience wouldn't you think? :darkbeer:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

SneakyNR said:


> And that's the fallacy in their argument. It's a slippery slope. If you can't make the shot at 41 yards, how you gonna do it at 40?


Sometimes people get so confused when they can't see that which is right in front of them...an argument based upon fact, reason and logic always wins over one based upon emotion and opinion...except of course when arguing with some one who bases their whole argument on emotion and opinion and fails to see that which is right in front of them...


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> Why, because you can't discuss the topic based on fact and/or reason?
> 
> Please stick around. While an 86 yard shot would be irresponsible coming from me, I know of one professional archer that shot an elk over 100 yards. I have no problems with him doing it. He was prepared for it, the weather permited it, and the animals attitude allows it....exactly the same recipe needed for a twenty five yard shot.


exactly Bob....they argue with emotion and "some" fact, but the "fact" they use are just their own opinions and judging someone else that may have in fact made the kill...

if all conditions permit the shot and it was made, have at it, more power to the person that can. :darkbeer:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

so back to the original question that we all want to know...

according to the "nay sayers"......

what is the maximum distance one can shoot to be considered a ethical shot by the ethical police?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Rolo said:


> Sometimes people get so confused when they can't see that which is right in front of them...an argument based upon fact, reason and logic always wins over one based upon emotion and opinion...except of course when arguing with some one who bases their whole argument on emotion and opinion and fails to see that which is right in front of them...


Yeah, they just get so flustered and bent out of shape that their heads nearly explode. They just know that they are right...they just can't prove it. Heh, kind of hard to do without those much needed facts.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> so back to the original question that we all want to know...
> 
> according to the "nay sayers"......
> 
> what is the maximum distance one can shoot to be considered a ethical shot by the ethical police?


Maybe they just missed our question, obessed. Maybe our pleading wasn't enough. Maybe they are still crunching the numbers. Maybe they are finally coming to terms with the facts. Maybe....

I know! This deserves its own thread.:thumbs_up


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

obsessedLSS said:


> so back to the original question that we all want to know...
> 
> according to the "nay sayers"......
> 
> what is the maximum distance one can shoot to be considered a ethical shot by the ethical police?


Bright sunny day with no wind......
east of Mississippi=42.7 yards
west of Mississippi=112.9145 yards

Overcast day with moderate wind gusts........
east of Mississippi=23.7 yards
west of Mississippi=72.77775 yards

Abide by these numbers, and you should be just fine!


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

Big Country said:


> Bright sunny day with no wind......
> east of Mississippi=42.7 yards
> west of Mississippi=112.9145 yards
> 
> ...


I think I can make that work on most days.
ou can now consider me an ethical hunter.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

TXWhackMaster said:


> I think I can make that work on most days.
> ou can now consider me an ethical hunter.


Do you hunt over bait? Food plots? Use lighted pins? Nocks? 80 lb. draw weight? Shoot an Elite? Take any shot but broadside? Shoot anything but whitetails? Use mechanicals?

If you break any of these violations, you sir, are no ethical hunter.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet! This is my second year hunting and last year I did not get my buck. I was trying to get too close I think. Since you can make an 86 yard shot I'm going to set up a 60, 70 and 80 yard pin. I should be able to use Kentucky Windage for shots longer than 80 yards. This is awsome news. I know I can poke one if I have an 80 yard pin! Thanks for the info!

Nate


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Shooting 86 yards is not unethical. But it is weird to me????? I bowhunt to get close to game. I don't like to shoot past 30 yards. I can. I have. I probably will again but, if I set up 86 yards away from where I expect to get a shot, I won't have a bow in my hand. I am glad all you guys practice for long shots. I practice at long range too. But, I practice to make my bowhunting shots seem easier. Shooting super long shots on game is not unethical but to me and for me it is not practical.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

bowfreaknasty said:


> Shooting 86 yards is not unethical. But it is weird to me????? I bowhunt to get close to game. I don't like to shoot past 30 yards. I can. I have. I probably will again but, if I set up 86 yards away from where I expect to get a shot, I won't have a bow in my hand. I am glad all you guys practice for long shots. I practice at long range too. But, I practice to make my bowhunting shots seem easier. Shooting super long shots on game is not unethical but to me and for me it is not practical.


exactly our point....:darkbeer:

for me, long distance shot is not practical....i shoot a recuve...lol


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> exactly our point....:darkbeer:
> 
> for me, long distance shot is not practical....i shoot a recuve...lol


You hnet wit a freecurve!:darkbeer:

HAHA!


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

SneakyNR said:


> Do you hunt over bait? Food plots? Use lighted pins? Nocks? 80 lb. draw weight? Shoot an Elite? Take any shot but broadside? Shoot anything but whitetails? Use mechanicals?
> 
> If you break any of these violations, you sir, are no ethical hunter.


Well, I enjoyed being ethical while it lasted.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Well, I enjoyed being ethical while it lasted.


Cheater.


Join the club.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, life is like a box of chocolates.....uh, never mind.


I find it hilarious that:

1) this thread started (2 years ago) by some idiot bragging about a bull**** 86 yard shot, highlighted with his extra special hearing capabilities, and an obviously very very large head.......(he most likely has his own TV show now)

&

2) is now a bunch of regulars begging for someone to tell them the exact distance of an ethical shot, so they can pounce on him & tell him they want to see his "Ethics Police Badge" :sad:

Just one tiny little bit of common sense would tell a reasonable person that the originater of this thread is (or was) full of chit, & that same little bit of common sense could be utilized to conclude what a reasonable shot to take on a living, breathing, moving animal might be. 

Sounds like some here think there is no limit to shot distance with archery gear.

& that's all I have to say about that................


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

with today's technology and better built equipment, why should there be a limit?

i'm sure there is one, but i'm not going to come on here and blast someone/anyone like most do about taking a "what is unethical to me shot"....to each their own, we ain't at the top of the chain for nothing, it's a animal, not some mystical pedestal worthy thing...:darkbeer:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Bullhound said:


> 2) is now a bunch of regulars begging for someone to tell them the exact distance of an ethical shot, so they can pounce on him & tell him they want to see his "Ethics Police Badge" :sad:


I'm not looking to jump on anybody. Quite the opposite, in fact. I'm wondering why so many others jump on those who hunt differently. You can't make an 86 yard shot? Fine. That doesn't mean someone else can't. Is the thread starter's story true? Probably not. Does it make any difference to my point? No. 

If 86 yards is, indeed, too far....then we must have an exact range of what is ethical and what is not. If we don't, then you can't say that 86 yards is too far. So tell me, what is that number?


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

EVERY person has a limit that they know they are good out to that distance--that's where ethics come in to play!Anyone who knows how far they can shoot ,but goes and takes a shot at distances farther than their comfort zone is NOT being ethical.jmho.Myself,40 yards on a deer that's not aware of my being there--but that's just MY limit.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

i just figured everyone else has posted on this thread, so, i will too. 86 yrd shot with a bow at an animal is ridiculous!!!! this guy should shoot professionally and go on the road in the off-season. he'd be rich and famous. oh wait a minute hes not famous already?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

roobarb said:


> i just figured everyone else has posted on this thread, so, i will too. 86 yrd shot with a bow at an animal is ridiculous!!!! this guy should shoot professionally and go on the road in the off-season. he'd be rich and famous. oh wait a minute hes not famous already?


lain:


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

roobarb said:


> i just figured everyone else has posted on this thread, so, i will too. 86 yrd shot with a bow at an animal is ridiculous!!!! this guy should shoot professionally and go on the road in the off-season. he'd be rich and famous. oh wait a minute hes not famous already?


No, he aught to be in the freakin circus! 

& Sneaky, I don't have to give you a number. I already said "that's all I have to say about that". :wink:By the way, what's the number up to in the club?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Bullhound said:


> & Sneaky, I don't have to give you a number. I already said "that's all I have to say about that". :wink:By the way, what's the number up to in the club?


That's what I thought.:darkbeer:

We stopped counting at 2, so I'm not real sure. Membership is free, by the way. Wanna join?


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

SneakyNR said:


> That's what I thought.:darkbeer:
> 
> We stopped counting at 2, so I'm not real sure. Membership is free, by the way. Wanna join?


thought I was allowed in on the initial memebrship drive:shade:


----------



## hotdog71 (Nov 4, 2006)

i dont see why everyone hates so much on people that make long shots, sounds like jealousy to me, like the man said, equipment these days is so much better than old stuff we are now able to make these kind of shots, i say congrats to the guy, thats awesome, i mean yeah in way he sounds like a smart ass lol but the man can shoot, the guy i shoot with shoots his delta buck at 60 yards all day and hits it perfect EVERY shot, why not shoot a real deer that far, yall need to loosen up the fact that now days equipment can do this stuff, so can experienced shooters, let them do it and quit given them a hard time


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

sneaky, youre arguing on behalf of this guy because he says he made the kill. the pass through of the arrow and the fact that the animal died quickly makes it ok that he took that shot because it payed off this time. but the truth is that the end doesn't always justify the means. if he had told a story of taking a 86 yrd shot and missing or wounding the animal and not recovering, the people defending his kill, now, would not be praising him for his archery skills but writing IM's to archery talk to have him kicked out and his name stricken from records.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

crazy wolf said:


> If you guys are all serious about a bear and beer hunt in Canada I may be able to pull that off. I have wanted to kill a bear w/ a bow for years. We need to find a top notch outfitter A.S.A.P. Iam game to go. You guys do drink Canadian beer dont ya? Also the Expert Marksman Medal was 100rounds we had to shoot right handed and left handed. Sitting , standing , kneeling ect. I placed 99 0ut of 100 rds in the kill zone. My guess is I may have put one round in side the other. But I couldnt prove it. I was 18 yrs old at the time and that was many moons ago. Please keep in touch iam serious about that bear hunt in Canada. Crazy Wolf.


I'm serious too. I've got my Phd in beer...Pretty hard drinker..but just so, so on the Canadian stuff. Got my masters in Moosehead.
What provence?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

SneakyNR said:


> The fact that you think you have to argue with us is what amazes me.
> 
> Now, can you or can you not tell me what the maximum ethical yardage for all hunters should be?



At this point, I'm not sure what your motivation is? We all know there is NO right answer to this question, so why fish? Are you trying to take the place of thesource or what? Off to a good start since his departure.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

How come if you bash somebody for hunting "high fence" or legally baiting deer your attacked imediatiely for causing friction in the ranks of hunters and that we all must stand together .But if somebody admits to shooting father than your comfort level the are all most univereslly despised.So many are ready to throw the ethics of hunting card out.Should we all be judged maybe somebody thinks hunting out of a tree stand is wrong, maybee compound bows are wrong .Anyways Ethics are an individual choice .I shoot long distance in practice though I try to get as close as possible to my game because spot and stock on the ground gets my blood pumping but Im done judging others if its safe legal and falls in your realm of ethics who cares.By the way I saw four deer arrowed in my group last year 1 35 yds two at 60 plus 1 at 80 plus all were recovered within 80 yards of shot we practice and practice and practice some more. WE arent the best nor do we want praise as the best we just love to hunt and shoot.


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

whoa nelly!!
how did this thing get on page two?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

boogy said:


> whoa nelly!!
> how did this thing get on page two?


The thread will end eventually but the debate never will.

Some/most states mandate minimum poundage and broadhead diameters...why not shooting distances? Maybe a comprehensive chart based on draw weight, arrow weight and animal attempted to be shot. Add anything you think would apply. Every conceivable combination.
Required to carry it to the field along with a range finder, unless you could prove you don't need help with range estimation. Would be comparable to the complete works of Shakespeare. 
Get the state involved.


----------



## Blacktail Boy (Feb 11, 2006)

OK like others here I was not going to reply but my 2 cents goes like this.....

I myself will not take an animal past 40 yards, I practice at much farther ranges and feel I could make longer shots but does'nt that take the fun out of archery? I am a former rifle hunter and took up bow hunting because its more challenging and a heck of a lot more fun to sneak up on an animal and make a good shot then rifle hunting ever was. 

If I wanted to shoot something that far away again I would take my rifle and not take a chance on wounding an animal that deserves a quick and clean kill. I know it can be done and I know there is game that will just stand there and let you shoot at them but what are you going to feel like when you hit that first gut shot? I myself dont want to cheap'in the sport of archery hunting (not saying everyone else who shoots farther is but) I myself feel it would for me so I will stick to my 40 yards and closer. 

I like to save the 80 yard stuff for those foam critters so when I miss (and I know sometimes I will) I dont have to feel bad about the poor shots. This is my 2 cents...not that anyone wanted to know!:darkbeer:

bb


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Bullhound said:


> thought I was allowed in on the initial memebrship drive:shade:


Oh, right....I had one of my interns go through my records, and there you are. With so many members these days, it's hard to keep track.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

roobarb said:


> sneaky, youre arguing on behalf of this guy because he says he made the kill. the pass through of the arrow and the fact that the animal died quickly makes it ok that he took that shot because it payed off this time. but the truth is that the end doesn't always justify the means. if he had told a story of taking a 86 yrd shot and missing or wounding the animal and not recovering, the people defending his kill, now, would not be praising him for his archery skills but writing IM's to archery talk to have him kicked out and his name stricken from records.


Well, he didn't miss, did he. You can "what if" all day, but that doesn't change the principle of the matter.

I'm not arguing on his behalf. I'm only pointing out the flaws in others' arguments. If you can't tell me what the maximum yardage is, then you can't tell me what's too far.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Ryan said:


> At this point, I'm not sure what your motivation is? We all know there is NO right answer to this question, so why fish? Are you trying to take the place of thesource or what? Off to a good start since his departure.


My motivation? When I see such flawed logic, I just can't help myself.

What is your motivation in sidetracking the debate and avoiding the issue we're discussing? Is it a lack of facts? That'd be my guess.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

posco1 said:


> Some/most states mandate minimum poundage and broadhead diameters...why not shooting distances? Maybe a comprehensive chart based on draw weight, arrow weight and animal attempted to be shot. Add anything you think would apply. Every conceivable combination.
> Required to carry it to the field along with a range finder, unless you could prove you don't need help with range estimation. Would be comparable to the complete works of Shakespeare.
> Get the state involved.


That's what hunting is coming to. Nobody likes the way everybody else hunts, so they want to restrict them. "Hey, that's not fair! You shouldn't bait, fence, call, take long shots, take risky shots, shoot fawns, shoot young deer, shoot anything but whitetails, shoot anything but Bowtech, shoot anything under 60 pounds or over 70 pounds, or hunt private land or with a guide. Next thing you know we'll be so restricted that we have NO choice in anything we do. We'll be stuck with broadside, 20 yard shots on 6 1/2 year old whitetail bucks on public land. Good luck with that!


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

fastcamo said:


> and now im gonna sit back and wish you all luck but for some i laugh at you


While you have got to be the most insecure bowhunter on earth, I will still bow to you and acknowledge your greatness and your ability to put the lesser beings in their place.

A bowhunting god of all gods. Surely you are very proud!


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

Man o man. I know I stir the pot a lot on debates, but I am going to have to agree with the majority. I find nothing unethical about any shot over 50yds. What I find unethical is when someone is taking shots over 50 yds and they don't practice shooting like most. I am talking about these weekend warriors that only pick up their bow a week before season, throw a handful of arrows at the bag and then go sit in a tree. If you practice taking longer distance shots and feel comfortable of cleanly taking the animal, then by all means take the shot and post the pics for all of us. Now, can we all settle back down and have a group hug. :grouphug:


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

sneaky, whats the longest shot you have ever taken at an animal? hit or miss.


----------



## MAC420 (Oct 3, 2006)

Honestly your a clown :uzi:


----------



## rob p (Jun 20, 2006)

*Please read.*

My friends and I are always looking for a new challenge. A couple weeks ago, after shooting a 3-D course, we were rigging hundred yard pins by hanging zip ties off our sights and cutting them until we got the right elevation. In ten minutes the four of us were hitting our broadhead block at 100. I hit the center diamond three times in a row. This prompted us to order a field archery matt target to put out there on the rifle range. There's talk of challenging the rifle shooters in the club to a match. I know I can take out my M1A and shoot a better group than I can with my bow, but I'm expected to perform a miracle with the bow. At twenty yards, I can shoot my arrows (or better yet someone elses) all day long. I can touch shafts at thirty, shoot a two inch circle at forty, and cover my group with my hand at fifty. A lot of guys I shoot with can and all with our hunting rigs, no target stuff. As someone who gone from a green Stemmler fiberglass bow to a Bowtech Allegiance (297fps) in 30 or so years, I am thrilled how much better a shot new gear has allowed me to become. I know a man who took off his wedding ring at a match and put it around the nocks of his group at 60 yards for a photo. If it takes me another 30 years to see that, I'd be a happy old man. Being said, the longest shot I've ever taken on a deer is forty yards. In my guts, I knew the deer was dead before I drew the bow. I spent the day before blowing the 10 ring out of the Rhinehardt spike buck at forty, and saw the little buck walk out broadside and put his head in the grass as fate. I don't know if I'll ever take a longer shot.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

roobarb said:


> sneaky, whats the longest shot you have ever taken at an animal? hit or miss.


Shot a doe at about 200 yards with my rifle, and I missed a buck at about 20 yards with my bow. Why do you ask?


----------



## buckrazy (Jul 5, 2007)

There never was a video or actual picture of the full animal posted. What ever happened to that? The guy said they video taped it - and as big as it was, can't imagine they didn't take pictures with it besides those couple of the inside of the rib cage...

:set1_thinking:


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

it's all in the amount of dedication you have to shooting and studying animal behavior. Sure, at times it might be lucky. But I'd rather be lucky than bad any day.

Years of it make us predators. Remember, we're on the top of the food chain and the fact is we're killing animals for meat.

I always have a 60 yard pin dialed and yes I will shoot that far under the right circumstances.

86 seems a bit excessive though i will say that. but only because I've never shot broadheads at those distances nor really have any plans to.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> Well, he didn't miss, did he. You can "what if" all day, but that doesn't change the principle of the matter.
> 
> I'm not arguing on his behalf. I'm only pointing out the flaws in others' arguments. If you can't tell me what the maximum yardage is, then you can't tell me what's too far.


He didn't miss. But he also didn't say if he's taken this same shot in the past and if he missed them.

Every year someone comes on this forum and posts an amazing shot. Very few of those long range shooters come on here and post about several long range shots that were all good shots. How many of these long range shooters have shot at say 20 bucks, over 80 yards, and nailed them all...one shot, clean kills?

No...they post the lucky shots and propose them as a rule of thumb to follow.

You see professional hunters on TV who walk into camp and start flinging arrows at 70 yards at moving carribou...killing thier limits as they step off the boat and walk into camp. Then some newbie runs out to the range and sets up his 80 yard pin. He flings a bunch of arrows...losses most of them...runs to the store to buy replacements...flings some more and one accidently connects with the buck that was standing next to the one he shot at...and he then runs to Archery Talk to brag about it and we start a debate about ethical shooting distances. Happenes every year. And there is never any conclusion or decisiveness on the results. Why? Because an 86 yard shot is stupid and lucky at best. But people take them. (I've done it too) And the game wardens account for those shots when they tabulate the number of kills for managment purposes.

Now what?

I've got a 60 yard pin on my sight...and I pratcie that shot every day. I had a 70 yard pin up until three weeks ago. On August 1 (the opener for my season) I will remove that 60 yard pin and limit myself to 40 yards...but I keep the 50 yard pin in case I compromise my ethics. And that works for me. Period. That's my promise to all of you. And that's the best I can do.

Nate


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

stuckinthemud said:


> He didn't miss. But he also didn't say if he's taken this same shot in the past and if he missed them.


Why does he have to justify himself to you? You can ask me the same question, and I'll answer....but I'm not just going to tell you all about my practice regimen or my previous blunders because I feel that I have to validate my actions. I've missed at 20 yards. Does that mean that I should never shoot that distance again?


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> Why does he have to justify himself to you? You can ask me the same question, and I'll answer....but I'm not just going to tell you all about my practice regimen or my previous blunders because I feel that I have to validate my actions. I've missed at 20 yards. Does that mean that I should never shoot that distance again?


No one said he has to justify himself to me. Are you going to tell me you miss the same percentage of shots at 20 yards as you do at 86 yards? If so, I suggest you either practice some more or quit bow hunting all together.

I'm not the authority on bow hunting. You can take my advice or you can shove up your ying yang...that's your choice. But my values are rock solid. I will not back off this position.

It seems to me you're on a fishing expedition here. Why? Are you trying for the longest thread in history of AT or is there a real agenda here?

Nate


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

stuckinthemud said:


> No one said he has to justify himself to me. Are you going to tell me you miss the same percentage of shots at 20 yards as you do at 86 yards? If so, I suggest you either practice some more or quit bow hunting all together.
> 
> I'm not the authority on bow hunting. You can take my advice or you can shove up your ying yang...that's your choice. But my values are rock solid. I will not back off this position.
> 
> ...


Wow, no need to get all pissy. We're just having a discussion here.

If he doesn't have to justify himself, then why do you need to know about his previous experiences?

I missed once at 20 yards. I had a nice buck jump the string. It's proof that just as much can go wrong at 20 yards as it can at 80.

Fishing? No. Agenda? You bet. My agenda is to get the ethics mafia to get off their high horse and let legal hunters hunt as they wish. People like to think that deer are some holy animal that we should revere, and they take it too far. Do you show the same consideration for a mouse? A fly? What is the difference? They are all animals. 

If someone is hunting within the confines of the law, and they do everything they are supposed to like putting the arrow in the vitals and recovering their deer, who are you to say that they are wrong? Why is 86 yards worse than 60? Or 40? Or 20? Bad shots are made at all distance due to all reasons. Where do you draw the line?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Your "debate" isn't gonna accomplish a dang thing, other than ticking people off. Just an fyi. :darkbeer:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Your "debate" isn't gonna accomplish a dang thing, other than ticking people off. Just an fyi. :darkbeer:


People do tend to get irritated when they don't have any facts to argue their case. I understand. I argue with animal rights activists all the time. They use their emotions too. I don't get mad with anyone....but then, that's the difference when using logic verses emotion.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

SneakyNR said:


> People do tend to get irritated when they don't have any facts to argue their case. I understand. I argue with animal rights activists all the time. They use their emotions too. I don't get mad with anyone....but then, that's the difference when using logic verses emotion.


I don't think that's the case. It's just a pointless thread. What is logical about this thread? Actually, I guess it's the other thread....


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice shot,,,,,,,but man,,,get a life.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> Wow, no need to get all pissy. We're just having a discussion here.
> 
> If he doesn't have to justify himself, then why do you need to know about his previous experiences?
> 
> ...



You have got ot be kidding me, right? You're now saying that the rate of misses on 20 yard shots is the same as the rate of misses at 80 yards? You're that good, huh? If you are that good, you don't miss...period. As the arrow flys away from the bow the error get exponentaily larger...that's a fact of physics. If the arrow is traveling at 250-300 fps, then at 20 yards it has 1/3rd of a second to reach it's target. at 80 yards it has 1.33 seconds. A lot more can change in 1.33 seconds than 1/3rd of a second. That's more simple physics that can't be argued. If I shoot a rifle out to 300 yards the bullet travels at say 2700 fps (slow light charge in my rifle) then it has 1/3 of a second also...that's comparible for a 20 yard shot in archery.

How can you say there's no difference? You have to be fishing for something here. Tells us what it is so we can put this to bed.

I already told you where I draw the line. You get to draw you're own line. If I think your line is too far out I'll post my opinion about that. it's really that simple. There is no need for a debate about this silliness. You certianly won't change my mind about it.

Nate


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> People do tend to get irritated when they don't have any facts to argue their case. I understand. I argue with animal rights activists all the time. They use their emotions too. I don't get mad with anyone....but then, that's the difference when using logic verses emotion.


So where is your facts? Do us all a favor...if the way you debate this topic is how you discuss things with PETA...please stop talking to PETA.

We have all agreed, in this thread and the other one that you started that it is a personal decision based on your abilities. And if we say that you tell us that is not good enough. What is good enough? We can't seem to get the answer right. why don't you just tell us what the right answer is?

Nate


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

:set1_draught2: who brought the popcorn


----------



## maxx (Aug 23, 2006)

upnorth said:


> my bow shooting a 368 grain arrow still has over 65 lbs of ke energy at 150 yards.like he said alot of people are to conservative. im sighted into 100 yards with broadheads. dont want to shoot that far but under the wright circumstance 80 is not out of the question.for the last 3 months shooting broadheads around 75pct of my practice shots have been over 50 yards . ive paid my dues when it comes to practice.
> nice shot.


hahahahaha! your bow is clocked at 331 and your shooting a 365grainer.lets see at point blank you have 88.82,this means you only lose 23.82 ftlbs(47.50 fsp) in 150yards?BS BS BS!im not sure of the BC of you arrow,but i know for a fact that more than 23 ftlbs and 47.50 fsp are gone in 150 yards.a .375 ultra mag with a 300gr partition leaves the barrell at around 2837fps (top end loads) with 5362.86 ftlbs,at 100yards this velocity drops to around 2570 thus energy drops to 4400.92 it loses 822.96 ftlbs.no way your acc is more effecient than a nosler.to have 65 ftlbs your stick would be going 283.5 fps at 150 yards.nope never will believe that one,but it's your lie you tell it.:darkbeer:

as far as 80 yards with a bow,there is too many varibles other than shooter abilty to go wrong for a good shot.

maxx


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

stuckinthemud said:


> I already told you where I draw the line. You get to draw you're own line.


So it's a personal choice. I see.



> If I think your line is too far out I'll post my opinion about that.


Wait, I thought it was a personal choice? So I get to make my own choice, but then you get to tell me I am wrong? So who put you in charge of the ethics committee?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

stuckinthemud said:


> You have got ot be kidding me, right? You're now saying that the rate of misses on 20 yard shots is the same as the rate of misses at 80 yards? You're that good, huh?


No need to put words in my mouth. If you're going to claim that I said that, then quote me on it. Good luck.

I never said that an 80 yard shot was the same. I just said that just as much can go wrong. I've never even shot 80 yards at an animal before with a bow. But I know some people have that ability.

If you're so right, then tell me what that magical number is. It can't be that hard, can it? If 80 yards is too long, then where is that limit?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

stuckinthemud said:


> So where is your facts?


I don't need them. You are the one claiming a foul, so you have to prove your position. See, it works like this:

I say 80 yards is an acceptable shooting distance for anyone that is skilled enough, and that it is up for that person to decide. You disagree and say that it's unethical. Okay, so prove that it is unethical. Go ahead. Your turn. I'm waiting.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> So it's a personal choice. I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I thought it was a personal choice? So I get to make my own choice, but then you get to tell me I am wrong? So who put you in charge of the ethics committee?


I said "I will post my OPINION about that". I never said I will tell you you are wrong. No one is in charge.

Fact is, anyone posting that they took an 80 yard shot will get a bunch of opinions they don't like. Go back in time and read old posts...you'll see this is a fact. But those posts are all opinions. If you don't like those opinions, don't post a post that is sure to solicite them. It's that simple. But you'll surely try and make it more complicated....you're up.

Nate


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> No need to put words in my mouth. If you're going to claim that I said that, then quote me on it. Good luck.
> 
> I never said that an 80 yard shot was the same. I just said that just as much can go wrong. I've never even shot 80 yards at an animal before with a bow. But I know some people have that ability.
> 
> If you're so right, then tell me what that magical number is. It can't be that hard, can it? If 80 yards is too long, then where is that limit?


Good Gawd...you are a Sneaky little "EDITED" aren't you?

I've already told you...it's a personal choice. Everyone has stated it so far...mostly the same thing. If you know your capabilities, you know your limits. If you don't know your capabilities then you should not be in the woods with a bow. I can make an 80 yard shot on a target at the range. I limit myself to 40 yards...with a potential to go out to 50 if the conditions are just perfect. That's my limits. I can';t tell you what your limits are. Why are you so insistant on me giving you a limit?

Nate


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

stuckinthemud said:


> Good Gawd...you are a Sneaky little "EDITED" aren't you?
> 
> I've already told you...it's a personal choice. Everyone has stated it so far...mostly the same thing. If you know your capabilities, you know your limits. If you don't know your capabilities then you should not be in the woods with a bow. I can make an 80 yard shot on a target at the range. I limit myself to 40 yards...with a potential to go out to 50 if the conditions are just perfect. That's my limits. I can';t tell you what your limits are. Why are you so insistant on me giving you a limit?
> 
> Nate



Name calling isn't nice. Let's try to stay calm. Okay?

You said that 80 yards is too far. You didn't say it was too far for you. You said it was too far. So if 80 yards is too far, I would like to know what the limit is. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> Name calling isn't nice. Let's try to stay calm. Okay?
> 
> You said that 80 yards is too far. You didn't say it was too far for you. You said it was too far. So if 80 yards is too far, I would like to know what the limit is. It's really not that difficult.


No...I said it was stupid. I might have even said 86 yards is stupid.

I'm, about as calm as can be...that's why you're not going to get me to waiver on this. It's not personal for me.

Nate


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

sneaky, you know i meant whats your longest shot with a bow, we are on archery talk here. so what is it? hit or miss. and have you taken that shot since?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

WOW!...nearly two years and guys are still arguing on this thread


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

SneakyNR said:


> Oh, right....I had one of my interns go through my records, and there you are. With so many members these days, it's hard to keep track.


that's right, don't be trying to kick me out of the club before the first anniversary roles around.:sad:


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

The definitive answer is for residents to shoot any distance want in their own states as long as the situation is right and they have proved to themselves they can put the arrow where they want to at that distance. The second part of the answer is that all nonresidents who come to Illinois and shoot my deer and drive up my land prices must only take shots that are 5 yards or less. If you're not willing to stay within the 5 yard range then you can't hunt here. Is there any way to include baiting and high fences in this??? :angel4:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

roobarb said:


> sneaky, you know i meant whats your longest shot with a bow, we are on archery talk here. so what is it? hit or miss. and have you taken that shot since?



While I am not Sneaky, and I have pretty much stayed out of this ethical dilema, I have taken 4 shots in my life over 45 yards........

50
54
57
65

each one was carefully weighed, including weather conditions, alertness of the animal, my surety of the EXACT range, and most importantly.....how I felt at full draw on that particular hunt.

BTW, each of the above shots ended in a recovery of the animal in less than 35 yards from point of impact.

Also, I do not have a magic number as far as maximum yardage goes. And I don`t see how I could come up with that number. While I am more accurate than the average bowhunter, I am severely lacking compared to some. The ONLY maximum distance that I need to know is MY maximum distance on a particular day, with the particular situation I find myself in.

I can say that due to my poor hearing, I cannot hear any animal drink at 86 yards though.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

JC-XT said:


> The definitive answer is for residents to shoot any distance want in their own states as long as the situation is right and they have proved to themselves they can put the arrow where they want to at that distance. The second part of the answer is that *all nonresidents who come to Illinois and shoot my deer and drive up my land prices*
> 
> You are welcome! I hope that in the last 12 years I have helped to make you a wealthy man.:shade:
> 
> must only take shots that are 5 yards or less. If you're not willing to stay within the 5 yard range then you can't hunt here. *Is there any way to include baiting and high fences in this??? * :angel4:


I am sure that some highly imaginative soul can make the connection for us.:darkbeer:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Big Country said:


> While I am not Sneaky, and I have pretty much stayed out of this ethical dilema, I have taken 4 shots in my life over 45 yards........
> 
> 50
> 54
> ...




Bravo....nicely put BC....'94


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

stuckinthemud said:


> No one said he has to justify himself to me. Are you going to tell me you miss the same percentage of shots at 20 yards as you do at 86 yards? If so, I suggest you either practice some more or quit bow hunting all together.
> 
> *gotta admit Sneaky, that was good*
> 
> ...


:wink:


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

Dang...there are no magical numbers. They don't exist. We each have our own experiences that dictate what we think is a doable shot and what's beyond our limits. That's where our opinons are formed. It's that simple. I've never met a cop that has a listing of leagl shot distances...so it's completely irrelevant. I will continue to think people who post that they shot 70 yards are crazy. 60 yards and I'm going to think...why didn't you try and sneak in a little more. 50 yards and I'm going to high five you. 40 yards and I'm not impressed...it's just a shot. 30 yards...I'm starting to get impressed with your stalking skills. 20 and less...YOU DA MAN!

Anything over 70 yards and I'm going to think you're stupid. Not that I'm right...but those are my thoughts based on my experiences.

Nate


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

now thats the type of answer i was looking for, too bad it came from someone else. and im not implying your a nobody, bigcountry.:teeth:


----------



## hotdog71 (Nov 4, 2006)

wow talk about a fight, man if we were in a bar we would be pulling people off each other, ok i have a question, if a man misses at 20 yards we dont care, but holly cow if he misses at 60 thats WRONG he shouldnt be shooting that far, how come??????? i know people that shoot at 50 better than people that shoot at 20, all it is personal preference, i think everybody needs to mind there own business and just do what they like to do, stop hating on other people because they dont do it the way you do it, i dont shoot at deer farther than 30 yards because i cant, im not that good yet, maybe one day i will be that good, maybe one day we all will if we keep practicing but until then lets quit hating on the people that can


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

hotdog71 said:


> wow talk about a fight, man if we were in a bar we would be pulling people off each other,


Who's fighting. All we are doing is dicussing the issue. No need for fights.

Nate


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

SneakyNR said:


> I missed once at 20 yards. I had a nice buck jump the string. It's proof that just as much can go wrong at 20 yards as it can at 80. *OK now Sneaky, now you're just tossin' chit out there!*
> 
> Fishing? No. Agenda? You bet. My agenda is to get the *ethics mafia *to get off their high horse and let legal hunters hunt as they wish. *I'd just like to see some sembence of common sense, but that's probably asking too much of a god like creature who can split a shoulder on the way OUT of a deer that he's been listening to drinking @ 86 yards for the last minute or three* People like to think that deer are some holy animal that we should revere, and they take it too far. Do you show the same consideration for a mouse? A fly? What is the difference? They are all animals.
> 
> *If someone is hunting within the confines of the law*, and they do everything they are supposed to like putting the arrow in the vitals and recovering their deer, who are you to say that they are wrong? Why is 86 yards worse than 60? Or 40? Or 20? Bad shots are made at all distance due to all reasons. Where do you draw the line?


:secret:

The fact you seem to be missing is that laws are always evolving. They are adjusted or changed to address newly realized or evolving problems or actions that are found to be not accepted by the vast majority of decent people. Laws get added or changed to, in fact, outlaw things that possibly used to be legal, but decent, reasonable people could not put up with the actions in question any longer.  I think that's how it happens.:darkbeer:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Until you can shart in your ScentLok then pee on a buck, you're not a real bowhunter.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

roobarb said:


> now thats the type of answer i was looking for, too bad it came from someone else. and im not implying your a nobody, bigcountry.:teeth:


No worries my friend. My wife reminds me that I am a nobody on a regular basis.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

Big Country said:


> No worries my friend. My wife reminds me that I am a nobody on a regular basis.


are you sure we're not married to the same gal? pictures please!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> ...The second part of the answer is that all nonresidents who come to Illinois and shoot my deer and drive up my land prices must only take shots that are 5 yards or less. If you're not willing to stay within the 5 yard range then you can't hunt here.... :angel4:


I just called my IL outfitter and he said I probably won't get a 5 yard shot on any of the places that I will be huntin'. 
Think I'll just leave my ethics at home and shoot one of your deer anyway.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Good deal, it sounds like we finally go this settled. Everyone seems to be in complete agreement that the only shot that is an ethical shot must be made by a resident hunter wearing Scentlok clothing using a Mathews bow inside a high fence over a feeder next to a food plot that the outfitter planted...unless you're hunting with Jimmy Houston, then you can do anything you want. 

It only took a couple of years and several hundred posts, see what can happen when hunters work together?


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> Good deal, it sounds like we finally go this settled. Everyone seems to be in complete agreement that the only shot that is an ethical shot must be made by a resident hunter wearing Scentlok clothing using a Mathews bow inside a high fence over a feeder next to a food plot that the outfitter planted...unless you're hunting with Jimmy Houston, then you can do anything you want.
> 
> It only took a couple of years and several hundred posts, see what can happen when hunters work together?


No consensus. The Mathews is going too far.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Lets All go bear hunting. Posco and TX wackmaster are buying the beer. Crazy Wolf.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

crazy wolf said:


> Lets All go bear hunting. Posco and TX wackmaster are buying the beer. Crazy Wolf.


That sounds like a slice of heaven, wolf.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm right, no need for further discussion. Let's talk about Slick Tricks, or how whisker biscuits are horrible due to rest to arrow contact. :teeth:


----------



## J8 10-27 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Too bad there isn’t a male member smilie…*



fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


That has got to be the longest run-on sentence I’ve ever read. :blah:

And one time, at band camp…
:humble:


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Jason280 said:


> Are you actually telling us that your arrow is still traveling over 280fps at 150 yards? I'm going to have to call BS on this.


Not just BS... ABSOLUTE BS


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

TXWhackMaster said:


> That sounds like a slice of heaven, wolf.


 I believe the bears are bigger in the fall so c,mon lets plan this 2008 This wolf needs to hunt some bear. P.M. me. Bows only ? Crazy Wolf.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

PABowhunt4life said:


> I agree with you, even though I don't agree with that long of shots on whitetails, it is pretty much the norm on animals out west. I'm not questioning the shot as much as I am questioning a mechanical broadhead at 86 yards destroying a shoulder and dropping an animal in it's tracks


I don't think the shot was being questioned, it was the "specifics" surrounding the shot


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Big Country said:


> I think you are missing a couple of points Rob.
> 
> Shooting a deer at 50 yards is a pretty long shot, and you are correct, it is NOT for everybody. If you practice enough, and are good enough to do this.........good for you!:darkbeer:
> 
> ...





I gotta tell ya, for me that is where it all started, but I can't get past the fact that he agreed to the bet and you backed down, In the begining I was with you, moraly and in that I think there is no way in heck that an arrow will do that at 86 yd, but the thread transended that when you recalled the wager. Then he by all accounts in this thread called and agreed then you tucked your tail, and back peddled out(perhaps peeing a little on the floor while doing so) so what happened?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Buckedup said:


> I gotta tell ya, for me that is where it all started, but I can't get past the fact that he agreed to the bet and you backed down, In the begining I was with you, moraly and in that I think there is no way in heck that an arrow will do that at 86 yd, but the thread transended that when you recalled the wager. Then he by all accounts in this thread called and agreed then you tucked your tail, and back peddled out(perhaps peeing a little on the floor while doing so) so what happened?



Maybe you....or me, are confused here?

There are two possible scenarios...

1. This whole thing was an elaborate joke by someone here on AT.

2. This was NOT a joke, and fastcamo really believed that he could outshoot a world class archer that I would have produced.


Let us assume that fastcamo is for real, even though the name he gave me via our telephone call does not match up with his stories here. BTW, he told me where he worked, and how he monstered his bow from various Hoyt`s available at that time. Funny thing was, a call to Hoyt revealed that nobody seemed to know him?

Once I had this much info, after some consideration, and conversations with some well known tournament archers, I decided that it was best to ignore this guy, and here is why............

While I had the funds to back my end of this deal, and would pony up IF I needed to, if this wager would have been carried out, my hired gun would have won without a doubt. At that point I would have been owed some serious cabbage. Now I am a pretty easy going guy, but if you owe...you pay. Simple as that. How would it look if I am taking that kind of money off of a guy that was silly enough to think for a minute he could tangle with a world class archer and win.

And as bad as it would have looked, I have this thing when it comes to betting.......he would pay.

If that makes you feel like I pee`d on the floor, I am sorry I let you down brother.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

roobarb said:


> sneaky, you know i meant whats your longest shot with a bow, we are on archery talk here. so what is it? hit or miss. and have you taken that shot since?


Speaking of rifles is not forbidden here, and you did not specify.

I told you what my longest shot with a bow was. I've killed a few at just under 20 yards and closer.....but my longest shot was right around 20 yards. I had a 120 class eight point broadside down in San Angelo two seasons ago. When I drew, some does spooked and put him on alert. When I released, he dropped like a sack of bricks and ducked just under my arrow. Couldn't believe it. I can still see it to this day.

I also killed my elk last year at about 20 yards. So I guess those are my two longest shots.

Now, why does that matter to you?


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> Name calling isn't nice. Let's try to stay calm. Okay?
> 
> You said that 80 yards is too far. You didn't say it was too far for you. You said it was too far. So if 80 yards is too far, I would like to know what the limit is. It's really not that difficult.


It for sure isn't 86 yards, hows that?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Muy Grande said:


> It for sure isn't 86 yards, hows that?


Not good enough. Where do you draw the line?


----------



## cooper9475 (Jul 20, 2007)

Your full of CRAP!!!!!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

cooper9475 said:


> Your full of CRAP!!!!!


that's right, forgot kids were out of school....


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

cooper9475 said:


> Your full of CRAP!!!!!


I'm guessing that was aimed at the first post....and that you signed up for the sole purpose of doing that.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

cooper9475 said:


> Your full of CRAP!!!!!


"You're" not "Your".




Sorry. :teeth:


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Boy, Not against just don't SEE, yep that would be my ?*

I know I do not have perfect sight, but it is pretty darn good. Honestly the only thing I wonder on long shots is how anyone can see, we will say a paperplate circle and think they can site in on that size target at 60+ yards.

I will be honest when practicing at 40 yrds that is it for me. The target area say again of a paperplate is so small at 40 yrds I can't imagine double that distance. I can say at 60 yrds my needed target size would have to be at least 24" dia to even feel like I would hit it. Again not my ability or my bows ability, just flat out Eye sight. If I could see it, I could hit it:wink:


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Big Country said:


> Maybe you....or me, are confused here?
> 
> There are two possible scenarios...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for my misguided insults, it's just that like you I don't talk smack, brag, or argue unless I have the facts, or ability to back what I say, so it was very disappointing when it turned out that you didn't take his $$$$. I love getting the opportunity to shut guys like that up, when they make suck crazy claims. The old saying about letting people think you are a moron, instead of opening your mouth to remove all doubt comes into play here. It's not that an arrow can't kill a deer from even 100yds, that's believable, but to shatter a shoulder to the point of it dangling by meer hyde, and still getting a complete pass through, that's total bs. So again I was just disappointed in the way it was just dropped.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

September 3rd, 2005, 04:54 PM
That is the date this thread started....by the way:tongue::wink:

I thought the title of this thread was "86 yards,end of story"

it's not ending
is it


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

eeekster said:


> September 3rd, 2005, 04:54 PM
> That is the date this thread started....by the way:tongue::wink:
> 
> I thought the title of this thread was "86 yards,end of story"
> ...


Thought the very same thing myself and the guy who started the thread ain't been here since Oct. of last year. Good to know some things outlive us...I guess.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

posco1 said:


> ... and the guy who started the thread ain't been here since Oct. of last year.....


How would you like this to be your legacy?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

TXWhackMaster said:


> How would you like this to be your legacy?


Hope you're not looking in your crystal ball.:embara:
When that guy ducked for cover he never came back up.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

posco1 said:


> Hope you're not looking in your crystal ball.:embara:
> *When that guy ducked for cover he never came back up.*


That's why your supposed to aim low....Just in case they duck!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I just wanted to see that picture of the friggin deer.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Fast Camo either got scared or his head finally exploded.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

cynic said:


> That's why your supposed to aim low....Just in case they duck!


Sound advice as always. Damn twelve yard pin again.

I know how you feel about your Florida deer but come on up here and chase some of these biguns. 
$1,400.00 and that includes all you can eat. Beer is extra.


----------



## oldbhtrnewequip (Dec 30, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> Speaking of rifles is not forbidden here, and you did not specify.
> 
> I told you what my longest shot with a bow was. I've killed a few at just under 20 yards and closer.....but my longest shot was right around 20 yards. I had a 120 class eight point broadside down in San Angelo two seasons ago. When I drew, some does spooked and put him on alert. When I released, he dropped like a sack of bricks and ducked just under my arrow. Couldn't believe it. I can still see it to this day.
> 
> ...


What speed bow were you shooting sneaky?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

oldbhtrnewequip said:


> What speed bow were you shooting sneaky?


My bow at the time was shooting 268.


----------



## oldbhtrnewequip (Dec 30, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> My bow at the time was shooting 268.


I think he saw ya....


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

wheres the video i couldnt find


----------



## TTS in PA (Aug 7, 2006)

Everything you said about dedicated practice and skill applies. You obviously have skill. The fact that you care what others think of your actions speaks volumes about your motives. 

I personally can’t make that shot. With archery equipment, I don’t want to even try. My whole reason for archery hunting is to see how close I can get to my prey, not how far away. Your whole reason for shooting archery is your business. Good luck to you. I don’t know how long it takes your arrow to cover that distance, but my fear would always be the animal could move due to some outside influence and make your perfect shot less than perfect (through no lack of your skill) while your arrow is mid-flight. 

I agree with you that many here are overly critical of the actions of others. I also agree that you posted this looking for controversy. Success! You made your shot again, but this one was a chip shot.

TTS


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

SneakyNR said:


> So what is the ethical limit?


Ethical Limit:
Only as far as the situation allows while not exceeding the point at which you feel you are no longer proficient. 

Note:
This requires personal judgment and will inherently be different for everybody in any given situation.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

oldbhtrnewequip said:


> I think he saw ya....


No, he didn't see me. He had no idea where I was at...even after the shot. He took off like a bullet, then turned around and tried to find where that noise came from. The does that saw me draw back had him on alert, though.


----------



## boogy (Mar 16, 2005)

eeekster said:


> September 3rd, 2005, 04:54 PM
> That is the date this thread started....by the way:tongue::wink:
> 
> I thought the title of this thread was "86 yards,end of story"
> ...





lol, not yet.
hey bc, are we there yet for a hunting thread?:wink:


----------



## Mxracer532 (Apr 6, 2006)

*New Hunting show!*

BE ON THE LOOK OUT, THE SHOW IS GONNA BE CALLED. (THE BEST OF THE WEST ARCHERY STYLE!) LMAO :wink::wink:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

How far back do some of you go to bring up a thread thats almost 2 years old!? Why?

I have two complaints.

1. Read the whole first page before I realized this thread was so old.
2. Paragraphs man!! Please enroll for a remedial english class at your local community college immediately.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> How far back do some of you go to bring up a thread thats almost 2 years old!? Why?
> 
> I have two complaints.
> 
> ...



That's funny,I know I could use a few of those lessons myself:tongue::wink:


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Is that (duck cooked yet ma, no paw I keep lighting the match and he keeps blowiiiiing it out.) :wink: Crazy Wolf.


----------



## oldbhtrnewequip (Dec 30, 2005)

SneakyNR said:


> No, he didn't see me. He had no idea where I was at...even after the shot. He took off like a bullet, then turned around and tried to find where that noise came from. The does that saw me draw back had him on alert, though.


Interesting. I wonder how fast your arrow was moving at the time he heard the sound.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

:devil:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Would Someone Please Close This Thread!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

y did someone bring this thread back up it was started almost 2 years ago let it go people


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

txcookie said:


> Would Someone Please Close This Thread!!!


I 2nd this motion!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Why would we close such a daisy of a thread?


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

If I buy a Walker's Game Ear, can I hear a deer drinking at 86 yards?

If I buy a Walker Texas Ranger Game Ear, can I hear Chuck Norris drinking a deer's blood at 86 yards?


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

bigrackHack said:


> If I buy a Walker's Game Ear, can I hear a deer drinking at 86 yards?
> 
> If I buy a Walker Texas Ranger Game Ear, can I hear Chuck Norris drinking a deer's blood at 86 yards?


:thumbs_up


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bigrackHack said:


> If I buy a Walker's Game Ear, can I hear a deer drinking at 86 yards?
> 
> If I buy a Walker Texas Ranger Game Ear, can I hear Chuck Norris drinking a deer's blood at 86 yards?


All you're going to hear is the whack of his foot hitting your face when he roundhouse kicks you.....from 86 yards.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

You wouldnt even hear that as you would have been kicked back into time before the sound would have made it to your ear.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

chuck norris wouldn't need to kick you, his mind control powers work within 500 yrds.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*TeeHee*

:zip:


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just herd a buck pass gass at 100yrds, then I was able to smell it.

Hey its been a month.:elf_moon:


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Buck Buster said:


> :zip:


:set1_violent002: Why won't this thread die? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

OMG 

LMAO

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

three under said:


> :set1_violent002: Why won't this thread die? :icon_1_lol:


because when guys like us respond to it, it goes back to the top


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I will admit not reading all 13 pages, so somebody may have already said something like this, but to this clown who killed the buck at 86 yards, congradulations, I am really glad it worked out...

I do have to wonder how many deer he and guys with the same mentailty have wounded and dont talk about, I figure its going to quite a few. 

But then again what do I know, I have only been bowhunting 21 years and killed 30+ big game animals and have never killed a deer at 86 yards.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*just an opinion...*

I will start by saying I am no pro with a bow. Matter of fact I have only recently taken it back up and I am cautiously hunting this season for the first time in ten years. I started out by having my bow properly set up at a shop and tuned to me and my equipment and then I hit the range. I have been doing so consistently and so now as I go to the woods I know exactly what my skills and limitations are as well as that of my gear. My opinion is that this whole thread is about a couple of things but skill is the important issue. (vanity may be another) This archer that took the 86 yard shot obviously has skill, and knows it. We are actually dealing with more than one type of skill though, the skill of shooting at a far distance and the skill of hunting. I personally feel that the draw to bow hunting is that it requires more patience and skill in scouting, stalking, calling in, and finally making the kill. That being the case most bow hunters will scout and look for sign, try to think like the prey, and finally use all the information they gain to set up the best possible stands or blinds to draw the prey in to the closest possible point for the shot. That is where that type of skill pays off because you mastered your prey in his own domain by knowing his abilities and your own. The type of skill it takes to make 86 yard shots is still a very impressive skill but I feel it should be used at the range where there is no life in the balance. There are too many variables, wind, animal movement, etc... that can affect the outcome of a shot no matter how skilled the archer is. If any of those things happen at the range and the target is just that, a bag, bale of hay, 3d, cube, or whatever the worse that can happen is a a lost arrow or a missed mark. If it is an animal you all know what the outcome can be. 2 cents:usa2:


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

posco1 said:


> Thought the very same thing myself and the guy who started the thread ain't been here since Oct. of last year. Good to know some things outlive us...I guess.


He IS still here he just has a new user name.......he's the one posting all the "lost another deer" threads.:wink:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad,



that same marketing technique sells a whole of 200mph race bikes. 
And learning how to go like those guys do on the race track makes long greasy skid marks on the roads around here.......


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

CWG said:


> that same marketing technique sells a whole of 200mph race bikes.
> And learning how to go like those guys do on the race track makes long greasy skid marks on the roads around here.......


Amen! Long greasy skid marks don't usually end well. Neither do long shots at live game:wink:


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

SneakyNR said:


> All you're going to hear is the whack of his foot hitting your face when he roundhouse kicks you.....from 86 yards.


ROFLMAO:[


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

*ttt*

:wink:


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

three under said:


> :wink:


Why did you feel the need to bring this thread back from the dead? :no:

:lock1:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

archer1983 said:


> Why did you feel the need to bring this thread back from the dead? :no:
> 
> :lock1:


+1..I missed it the first time, excellent read. Started to post a "hey nice one" when I realized its older than dirt...wth?


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

this thread is the net version of a ZOMBIE. 

It will never die. And just when you feel safe again it is right behind you trying to eat your brain!!!

Always be ready for when the Zombies Attach


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

archer1983 said:


> Why did you feel the need to bring this thread back from the dead? :no:
> 
> :lock1:


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 24 (19 members and 5 guests) 
three under, hooks, Shaft, bamfbowhunter, Rutjunkie, ArrowSlinger_IL, treesap, firemedic5586, psu08, NE Iowa hunter, cbump, Rancho Loco, musky_xl, pronghorn, Yuccastix, ILbuck, bwhntr4168, Matthew70, starwart 

Just in case anyone missed it. Or maybe I'm just sick.:tongue:


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

I just read all 14 pages 

In conclusion if you feel the need to shoot at an animal over 60 yards with a bow buy a gun.

In the next week or so every supporter of an 86 yard bow shot on an animal, go to a range and try it. The first arrow is the only one that counts, no "I shot 50 and two hit vitals back to back" give us an account of what happened.

I have tried range shots out at 75 yards in a lane full of tree lines, I can do it but it takes many shots, the arrow makers love me that day :tongue:


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

It should be in the AT Hall Of Shame....I mean Fame.


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

First off, if I killed anything with a bow at 86 yards I would take pictures. Im wondering why there are no pics, could it be there is no animale? 

I think even the novice bowhunter knows the KE would not be there at 86 yards to "shatter the shoulder" >>> .

Another bs statement is "I could hear him drinking" LOL at 86 yards ..that just confirms this post is a straight up lie.

Do you even own a bow?


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

landon607 said:


> I think even the novice bowhunter knows the KE would not be there at 86 yards to "shatter the shoulder" >>> .
> 
> Another bs statement is "I could hear him drinking" LOL at 86 yards ..that just confirms this post is a straight up lie.




hey, wheres that link where you type in your speed, arrow weight, that would show KE out to 100 yards, easy enough to figure out that in fact that arrow would probably pass all the way thru, no?


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Please let this thread die.......


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

:laser:


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

CWG said:


> hey, wheres that link where you type in your speed, arrow weight, that would show KE out to 100 yards, easy enough to figure out that in fact that arrow would probably pass all the way thru, no?


Have at it hehe

http://www.bowhuntinginfo.com/KineticEnergyNew.htm


----------



## IL 888 (Jan 16, 2008)

Do we really not have anything better to do than this?

Eh... not really, bow season is over in IL and I don't want to study.
What's the point of bowhunting if you're gonna shoot em at 86 yards?


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

huntin_addict said:


> Please let this thread die.......


It will always live on in our hearts, this is an all-timer. 

There's so much educational material here, most guys probably didn't know they could even hear a deer drinking at 86 yards. But now they do, and they'll be better hunters because of it. :wink:

Besides, without this thread I never would have added the 86 yard pin to my sight.


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> It will always live on in our hearts, this is an all-timer.
> 
> 
> Besides, without this thread I never would have added the 86 yard pin to my sight.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

The guy that started this thread hasn't posted since 10/06.
Just fell of the face of the earth I guess.Probably has an alter after starting this thread.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> Besides, without this thread I never would have added the 86 yard pin to my sight.


I know, me too, but it's hard to see because it's below my hand......:set1_rolf2:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

huntin_addict said:


> Please let this thread die.......



The OP's last post was October 9th, 2006....and it lives like a zombie


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

Holly crap!!! I can't believe that this thread is still alive. This thread started back in 2005.
Wow!


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Vd*

This thread is the Ghonorrea of AT. Just when you think it's cleared up and gone forever.....................BAM! it comes back even stronger.


Classic.


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought it was a great read for some of us newcomers. 

1. Just killed a solid hour and a half at work
2. Let me in on the insided jokes of "86 yd shots" and "heard him drinkin at that" ( I didn't have a clue what the hell that meant?)
3. Also understand why everyone was so touchy when I originally started asking about reasonable distances for shots when I joined (haven't made that mistake again)

So, thanks for bringing it back up:darkbeer:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I thought i heard something drinking water at 86 yrds


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Buck Buster said:


> This thread is the Ghonorrea of AT. Just when you think it's cleared up and gone forever.....................BAM! it comes back even stronger.
> 
> 
> Classic.


wow, sounds like someone has been to the wrong places:wink::zip:


thread is not bad, really.

thnk about it.

FITA guy shoot farther than that with NO PROBLEMS, at least the ones i have seen practicing at 80 yds, one guy in particular was doing a 4" group wtih 8 arrows

hell i think the guy at pasadena that shoots recurve ,no sights out to 60 yds & beats the freestyle guys is awesome!

its all about knowing YOUR limits.

just because some of US cant hit the side of a barn at 60. does not mean other cant, with a recurve:darkbeer:


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

jkcerda said:


> wow, sounds like someone has been to the wrong places:wink::zip:
> 
> 
> thread is not bad, really.
> ...


I am all for anyone on a range, big high dollar field archers etc. trying the big distance, but this is a NO NO to me hunting animals.

I remember that block head dan fitzgerald making long distance shots in videos, 80 yard hip shot on a running buck


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I guess the most shocking thing of all is that the original poster came right out and said 86 yards, END OF STORY. Yet the story continues.

End of story guys, that doesn't mean you should still be talking about it two years and 14 pages later. Just accept him at his word and know it is true, it's not like people would exaggerate on the internet for goodness sakes.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

JC-XT said:


> I guess the most shocking thing of all is that the original poster came right out and said 86 yards, END OF STORY. Yet the story continues.
> 
> End of story guys, that doesn't mean you should still be talking about it two years and 14 pages later. Just accept him at his word and know it is true, it's not like people would exaggerate on the internet for goodness sakes.


If guys would just quit bumping it to the top......This is a classic thread and will live here on archerytalk forever.....I think I was one of the first to respond to this, just seems like yesterday:darkbeer:


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

I didnt read all the pages so did anyone ever take this guys money?? Or did the long distance shoot ever happen?


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

You just aren’t going to beat a cyberspace immortal, don’t even try.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

your comments are why this thread never dies.

come out west and hunt and talk to many of the experienced bowhunters here. You're standards won't fly out here in open terrain and flat lands, or when stalking up on bulls, antelope and mule deer. It's a whole different mentality and way we were taught as kids. Which isn't bad. It's the way of life many of only know. Fred Bear, Howard Hill, Ishi all shot game as far distances. Why should a whitetail world dictate bowhunting ethics?

If you can shoot to 60 yards and consistently hit an 8-inch group, then you're ready to play out west!



ArrowSlinger_IL said:


> I just read all 14 pages
> 
> In conclusion if you feel the need to shoot at an animal over 60 yards with a bow buy a gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

ELKhuntR said:


> your comments are why this thread never dies.
> 
> come out west and hunt and talk to many of the experienced bowhunters here. You're standards won't fly out here in open terrain and flat lands, or when stalking up on bulls, antelope and mule deer. It's a whole different mentality and way we were taught as kids. Which isn't bad. It's the way of life many of only know. Fred Bear, Howard Hill, Ishi all shot game as far distances. Why should a whitetail world dictate bowhunting ethics?
> 
> If you can shoot to 60 yards and consistently hit an 8-inch group, then you're ready to play out west!



Long distance bowhunting is not the only thing that keeps this thread alive.....the original poster went on to claim he could regularly hit poker chips at 140 yards.

Back to your post....60 yards under decent conditions is not much of a stretch for a skilled archer.

86 yards is really pushing the envelope, even for a top ten world ranked archer.......when talking hunting arrows that is.


----------



## Ranger3bn (Dec 17, 2007)

I just waisted 26 minutes and 43 seconds of my life!!


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

Great shot and POST!!! I feel the same way, my 2 farthest shots were 62 at and elk 3 years ago and 63 this year at my deer. Both went maybe 30 yards and were expired. But my closest shot apx 10 yards had a good solid hit and never found the deer. So it does not matter the distance just that you feel comfortable and confident with yoursefl and your equipment. 


you need to post pics of your deer.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

I know. But Arrow Slinger said,
"In conclusion if you feel the need to shoot at an animal over 60 yards with a bow buy a gun".

I don't agree with that. There are probably millions of animals that have been shot at over 60 yards with bow and arrow. 




Big Country said:


> Long distance bowhunting is not the only thing that keeps this thread alive.....the original poster went on to claim he could regularly hit poker chips at 140 yards.
> 
> Back to your post....60 yards under decent conditions is not much of a stretch for a skilled archer.
> 
> 86 yards is really pushing the envelope, even for a top ten world ranked archer.......when talking hunting arrows that is.


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

ELKhuntR said:


> I know. But Arrow Slinger said,
> "In conclusion if you feel the need to shoot at an animal over 60 yards with a bow buy a gun".
> 
> I don't agree with that. There are probably millions of animals that have been shot at over 60 yards with bow and arrow.


And 1.5 million missed, lamed etc. to many variables you also don't see many 60 yard harvest stories.


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

I just read through 4 pages before I realized it was from '05!!


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

This thread wasn't about weather someone can shoot a deer at 86yds. I believe that if you can shoot that far and hit the kill zone consistently then go for it. 
But don't tell everybody that you blew thru the shoulder and the rest of the deer with a 385? grain arrow. It is not gonna happen unless it is a paper deer target. (sorry it has been years,LOL, since I posted to this thread) There is not gonna be enough kenetic power left to do that at that distance.


I can't believe that I am still posting on this thread 3yrs later. That just cracks me up.


----------



## scottburger (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe i'm just old school, When i first got involved with bowhunting nobody shot over 35 yards, I understand the bows today are shooting alot faster wooopie. I guess i should put a 100 yrd pin on my site just incase. Who needs to get close to the game.
1... 80 yards use a shotgun or ML
2... I dont care much time your around bows
3... dont care how far away you tune bows
4... I see now how a hunter mistakes a cow for a deer
5... this thread is a waste of time
Enjoy the games today
:darkbeer:


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

not with whitetails you don't. 

However, your statement said animals so I assume you're bunching them all together and in that case, you're obviously not talking or conversing with many western hunters.



ArrowSlinger_IL said:


> And 1.5 million missed, lamed etc. to many variables you also don't see many 60 yard harvest stories.


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm.well I just read the whole first page of this thread and all I can say is--

Oh yeah? I can shoot a 70 lb. bow all day long and not be sore... :tongue:

lain:


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh my, the infamous origin of the " As long as you can hear it drinking water at 86 yards, you're good for a shot " :rofl:


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Ranger3bn said:


> I just waisted 26 minutes and 43 seconds of my life!!


:lol:


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rise ZOMBIE rise from your SLEEP!!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh no you didn't!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

shake the duster out


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I love this thread,,,,

please never lock mods..


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

What, AT jail got some bed space that needs filled?:wink:


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

Any bets on how many new responses we get this time around:darkbeer:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

The energizer bunny aint got crap on this thread


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

firemedic5586 said:


> Rise ZOMBIE rise from your SLEEP!!!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

in before da lock!!! LOL :wink: :darkbeer:


risen again from the ashes.....this should be good since most will read the first post then just make their own reply.....:tongue:

cold beer, get your cold beer here! :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

:deadhorse


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

cagoodwn said:


> Instead of practicing 80 plus yard shots you should practice on getting closer to the animal.
> 
> You've got to have a headache from your head swelling so fast...or is it always this big?



I'd like to see you go to the Brooks Range in Alaska and get closer than 60yds from a Caribu. With absolutly nothing to hide behind for as far as you can see and a few thousand sets of eyes to see you move. I do see both side of the story, but in farness he did state you have to do the practic plus all the rest.:darkbeer:


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

I started reading this thread at 9:15. It is now 12:11 and I even skipped the last three pages. I am now OFFICIALLY the biggest gomer in this thread. I am so ashamed of myself for lacking the will power to leave, and it hurts even worse knowing I will never get that 3 hours of my life back!!!:brick:


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

jesmith18 said:


> I started reading this thread at 9:15. It is now 12:11 and I even skipped the last three pages. I am now OFFICIALLY the biggest gomer in this thread. I am so ashamed of myself for lacking the will power to leave, and it hurts even worse knowing I will never get that 3 hours of my life back!!!:brick:


:wink:FISH ON!!!!:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I think this might have been the 1st thread ever started on Archerytalk when the website was created...I know it's been around forever it seems like.


----------



## Wapsibucks (Nov 15, 2007)

I shot my buck last year at 87 yards and he dropped in his tracks big 5X5 Long bow, wooden arrow and a broadhead I carved out of a flint rock. Thats the only way to hunt.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Hmm I killed one at 7 yards this year. Guess im not good enough to do it at 86


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Long shots at game*

I have a few problems with that.Would you be able to do it every time while hunting??I am staying in Limpopo Province in South Africa and believe me our animals are very very jittery around water holes.I do not doubt your shooting skills,but the animals are not tied to stand perfectly with every shot,a lot can go wrong from 0-80 yrds.Some clever guys are also bragging about long shots over here,sorry not for me.
Anyhow it was a great shot!


----------



## swtchback (Oct 21, 2005)

PSE76 said:


> I just read through 4 pages before I realized it was from '05!!


I started page two before I saw it was from 05!


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

:set1_thinking:Someone's out :fish2:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*How about this picture*

Several top notch archers shooting tournament bows at 93 yrds. I would say those groups are not acceptable for hunting. This is why I dont shoot this far. I find it hard to believe anyone can achieve tight groups at 100 yrds with hunting bow set up.
DB


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

This is a genuine AT soap opra...

This thread has it all.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> I have a few problems with that.Would you be able to do it every time while hunting??I am staying in Limpopo Province in South Africa and believe me our animals are very very jittery around water holes.I do not doubt your shooting skills,but the animals are not tied to stand perfectly with every shot,a lot can go wrong from 0-80 yrds.Some clever guys are also bragging about long shots over here,sorry not for me.
> Anyhow it was a great shot!


fish on! LOL :darkbeer:


did you read the entire thread by chance? :wink:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> This is a genuine AT soap opra...
> 
> This thread has it all.


we could name it "As AT turns" :tongue:

maybe someone should invite Oprah as a chat guest? LOL :tongue:


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

obsessedLSS said:


> we could name it "As AT turns" :tongue:
> 
> maybe someone should invite Oprah as a chat guest? LOL :tongue:


I think we might need Dr. Phil also


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

old Graybeard said:


> I think we might need Dr. Phil also


or Tom Cruise to use his witch craft to put out da fire! LMAO! :darkbeer:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Several top notch archers shooting tournament bows at 93 yrds. I would say those groups are not acceptable for hunting. This is why I dont shoot this far. I find it hard to believe anyone can achieve tight groups at 100 yrds with hunting bow set up.
> DB


Yep I would like to see you do somthing for me DB! Next shoot you hit try and get a handfull of local pros to shoot a regular size deer at yardages of 

60,70,80

5 shots per shooter .

Would be neet to see how they do!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll never get tired of this thread.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

longtime viewer, 1st time poster(on this thread)..........No way am I reading this entire thread.

Long shots should be reserved for those that can make them in the right situations. That about all I got to say about that!!:zip:


----------



## WALLEYE12 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm at work, so only got thru a couple of pages. I want to know if the big showdown ever happened and if so, what were the results.


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

I Thought This Thread Died Along Time Ago?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I must be a terrible shot. I have never taken a shot over 30yards at a live deer. Too many fliers and occasionaly punches past 30 that miss the paper plate.

DB that group of arrows at 93 yards is pretty good. Just one guy was off to the right. The rest were mostly low. Had everyone had an accurate 93 yard mark, the group would have been almost all in the vital area. You guys sure can shoot.

E


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

How long has this thread been around........i couldn't read the 1st 7 pages for all the dust and cob webs...:wink:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!! The resurection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will outshoot this guy any day!!!!!!


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

WALLEYE12 said:


> I'm at work, so only got thru a couple of pages. I want to know if the big showdown ever happened and if so, what were the results.


Unfortunately, I know this answer, and no it never took place. From what i'm getting out of it, the guy who challenged the original poster (I forget his name and am not going back to look) got a little freaked out when the guy told him to bring it on and that he would beat anyone he brought to challenge him. Pro's included. So he stopped talking to the original poster out of fear that he was some kind of whack job. Did I make any sense to you?:darkbeer:


----------



## dlhredfoxx (Feb 5, 2008)

*Whatever...*

Even a blind squirrel can find a nut every now and then... Life is about the law of averages... not the extremes... congratulations on making a 1,234,456 yard shot on a deer!!! Thank God for luck robin hood!!! For the rest of us "hacks" out here in the realm of reality, well we will just have to stick with our ethical shots within reasonable distances. 

Go pound your f-ing chest somewhere else macho man!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

jesmith18 said:


> Unfortunately, I know this answer, and no it never took place. From what i'm getting out of it, the guy who challenged the original poster (I forget his name and am not going back to look) got a little freaked out when the guy told him to bring it on and that he would beat anyone he brought to challenge him. Pro's included. So he stopped talking to the original poster out of fear *that he was some kind of whack job*. Did I make any sense to you?:darkbeer:


Whatever would have given him that idea??


----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

Donnicles said:


> I Thought This Thread Died Along Time Ago?


It did and for the third year it arose again.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Several top notch archers shooting tournament bows at 93 yrds. I would say those groups are not acceptable for hunting. This is why I dont shoot this far. I find it hard to believe anyone can achieve tight groups at 100 yrds with hunting bow set up.
> DB


Keep in mind those bows are set up for 50 yard accuracy. BFA's don't tend to group that well at extreme distances. For the record, my hunting bow has outshot my last few target bows, that is why it keeps becoming my 3D bow. I hunt with a CBE 3D/TL. 

Long shots are not for everyone. But there are those who can.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

We need to get Fastcamo to shoot this thread from 86 yards and put it
out of its misery.:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

scrapejuice said:


> Whatever would have given him that idea??



Well, I was the guy that ultimately backed out of the contest.

Why? Several reasons.....

1. During a phone call, the OP told me where he worked. I made a call to his place of employment....I already had their phone #.:wink: They never heard of the name he gave me.

2. He stated that he would have no trouble at all bringing 12k in cash for this contest. Another red flag. At the age he claimed, and employment he claimed....it should close to an impossibility, let alone easy.

3. Lets say I did show up for the bet, and my guy won...I would EXPECT my money, as I would pay if I lost.

4. On that phone call, the OP flatly stated that he did not care who I brought to shoot. He astated he would beat Dave Cousins if I brought him!!!

DISCLAIMER: I don`t personally even know Dave Cousins, but at the time this was going on I stated publicly that for 1k per arrow with a 12 arrow minimum, I would pay a hired shooter 6k plus airfare to shoot 12 arrows. I am fairly confident that I could hire just about any pro that makes his living shooting for 6k net for one days shooting.

5. At this point I am fairly certain that I am dealing with someone who is out of touch with reality, and after discussing this deal with a washed up, over the hill, past Vegas Champion:wink:, I decided to withdraw.:embara:

Remember, the OP here stated that he had this kill on video, but we could never even get a still photo of the kill?

The OP in a prior thread told us that he could "REGULARLY" hit a poker chip at 140 yards!!!!!!!!!:tongue:

I bet there is not one world class shooter today that could hit a poker chip 50% of the time at 140 yards.


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

.

He really is full of himself isn't he? 
That's the kinda guy that gets invited to go hunting once.
I've already typed more than I intended.


----------



## G3's (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmmm, Big Country, that is one hell of a bet, but I would have to side with you on that one, I'll tell you what I'll give the guy 30 arrows and if he could hit the chip one time I'll throw in 1k


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Big Country said:


> I bet there is not one world class shooter today that could hit a poker chip 50% of the time at 140 yards.


Aww......I can spit watermelon seeds and hit a poker chip 75% of the time at 140 yards. I challenge you and Dave Cousins to a $12K watermelon seed spitting contest on a HF ranch in South Texas. Winner take all!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

bigrackHack said:


> Aww......I can spit watermelon seeds and hit a poker chip 75% of the time at 140 yards. I challenge you and Dave Cousins to a $12K watermelon seed spitting contest on a HF ranch in South Texas. Winner take all!



Hey!!! I am 43 days into my new life without Beechnut Tobacco. After 31 years of going through two pouchs a day.

So please don`t talk about spitting just yet!!!!:tongue:


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

Big Country said:


> Hey!!! I am 43 days into my new life without Beechnut Tobacco. After 31 years of going through two pouchs a day.
> 
> So please don`t talk about spitting just yet!!!!:tongue:


Nobody likes a quitter!


----------



## Rebelroot (Dec 26, 2006)

wow awfully big ego's on here!!!! very touchy topic!!!! heck of a shot i guess


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

B.K. said:


> Does it really matter that you took an 86yd. shot? Did you really need to come on an internet forum to proclaim your superiority? Good job at making a clean kill.
> 
> Everything you just wrote doesnt matter. What does matter is that someone who is new to archery hunting will see what you wrote and think its ok for them to take an animal at that distance.
> I personally think no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance. If you are going to do it I suggest you keep your comments to yourself, otherwise your just a common troll looking for a fight.


I think there needs to be a correction here, a new archer should be competent at that range if they put their heart and mind into the practice...for heck sakes, the bow they are shooting was engineered to do it!

Second, if you're so sure "no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance", then inline muzzleloaders should be banned, rifles should not be shot past 300 yards and cars should not be driven over 45 mph . . . you are entitled to an opinion, but your bow was made to shoot at that range when paired with a great HHA or other slider that has been properly calibrated, and if you practiced shooting at that distance you too could be successful - no, you too could be lethal at that range and farther.

AT isn't a place for a pi$$ing match, it is a place for us to come together and better understand our equipment and learn to improve on our capabilities.

Note please, I too am from UT, and frankly, an 80+ yard shot on an animal is all too common here. Thanks for your opinion...but I'll keep mine.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

You guy's realize your pissing and moaning over a thread that was started in 2005 right?


----------



## DIESEL40 (Jun 14, 2006)

If you can make a long shot like that congrats, i don't agree with your approach of explaining how you are such a great shot. One reason people don't fell that a shot like that is acceptable is the way you are approaching this. My personal opinion is that even if I can hit that shot every time I personally don't want to take the risk out of respect of the animal. I would rather try and get in closer, I feel that the skill required to get a mature animal with in 40 yards, preferable within 30 yards, is more of a challenge than being able to fling an arrow halfway across the county to kill an animal.


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

i thought i was having a stress induced flashback when i realized this POS had risen again. Someone find the comedy counterattack about the guy with the Whitetail II and using a "squirrell arrow " after wounding one at 92 yards or something. i've been looking for 30 minutes for it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=261690&highlight=squirrel+arrow

found it!!!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

This is my rap inspired by this thread: 

86 yards and I heard em drinking. 
As the arrow was flyin I had time for thinkin. 
So I thought I might post online. 
And I can surely hit a dime
Anytime, anyplace, anywhere. 
Cuz it's the end of story mo'fo
End of story mo'fo 
End of story mo'fo 
That's all im saying 
And I'm keeping it real. 

Cuz I got some bow and arrrows
To cooperate. 
And that's the end of the story mo'fos. 
Just keeping it real. 
How you like me now?
:darkbeer:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Man I love this thread! I forget about it, hit "New Posts" and there it is!


----------



## Treeghost (Jan 24, 2007)

*Nice Shot!*



fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


Hats off to you for your preparation! Boy do I have some work to do, I am only confident to 80, but will improve with this new motivation. 

Good luck follows for those that plan and practice for it!


----------



## Sleazy_E (Mar 3, 2006)

ok I have been avoiding this thread (again)..... but I got sucked back in to it wanting to see who had been the fresh fish....


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I just want one of those $9 things so I can shoot poker chips.....


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

thunderhead said:


> You guy's realize your pissing and moaning over a thread that was started in 2005 right?


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Quote:
Originally Posted by thunderhead 
You guy's realize your pissing and moaning over a thread that was started in 2005 right? 

That's exactly what I was thinking. 


You guys realize that you're respoding to guys who are responding to a thread that was written in 2005? 

That's exactly what I was thinking. 

Check your pot, cause it's calling the kettle black.


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

Sparrowhawk said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by thunderhead
> You guy's realize your pissing and moaning over a thread that was started in 2005 right?
> 
> ...



now that's funny...i didn't notice


----------



## JCbowhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

This is why i LOVE archery talk! There is such nice people on here telling us their truthful bowhunting storys...... 


I think its great that you can shoot so far. Your my Hero!!!! < is that what you wanted to hear???? 


Keep shooting that far, one of these times a deer will move before the arrow gets there. Now that your so trained for shooting long distance, practice being a better hunter. I dont shoot much farther 100 yards in gun season. (I must be a great hunter!!!) If you cant get closer than 86 yards than your not much of a hunter IMO....


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

most people know how old the thread is, thats kind of the funny part. That it keeps coming back.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Lol*

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> most people know how old the thread is, thats kind of the funny part. That it keeps coming back.


I love this thread!:wink:


----------



## lpdoghunter (Mar 28, 2006)

*why*


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Rip


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

lpdoghunter said:


> *why*


Remember John McClane (Bruce Willis) in the original Diehard movie. No matter what, they couldn't kill him. So, we rooted for him...right through episodes 2, 3, and 4. This thread is the John McClane thread of the bowhunting forum. Its invincible.:wink:


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> Remember John McClane (Bruce Willis) in the original Diehard movie. No matter what, they couldn't kill him. So, we rooted for him...right through episodes 2, 3, and 4.  This thread is the John McClane thread of the bowhunting forum. Its invincible.:wink:


AAAWWWW SKEET SKEET SKEET


----------



## lpdoghunter (Mar 28, 2006)

But even John Wayne Died in some of his movies. I guess we can just hope.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*86*



Bobmuley said:


> Remember John McClane (Bruce Willis) in the original Diehard movie. No matter what, they couldn't kill him. So, we rooted for him...right through episodes 2, 3, and 4. This thread is the John McClane thread of the bowhunting forum. Its invincible.:wink:


Yippee Kiyeah Bob Muley.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

*Yeeessss!!!!*

It continues!


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

The Energizer bunny thread.....just keeps going and going.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Its BACK!


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

dang.....if you shoot at one at 86,might as well make it 90....and if you take it at 90,might as well do it at 96.lol:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Reminds me of an old commercial with Michael Jordan and Larry Bird....
......one skip off the pond, off the rock.......nothing but eye ball, no touching the socket....... The only "humane" shot at 90 yards.


----------



## nogood_rounder (Nov 29, 2005)

this thead is almost as good as the "hows her form?" threads.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

This never gets old.........I for one hope this thread never ever gets killed.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

:read2:The saga continues


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

*Ears*



flamethrower said:


> How did you hear him drinking from 86yd s away


If his ears are as big as his head it would be possible!!!!!!!!:elch::elch:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

BuckWyld said:


> :set1_rolf2:


Look what you went and done. :teeth:


----------



## Hespler (Mar 7, 2008)

LOLOLLOLOLO you say the post is from that far back,,,MMMMMMM Ya well so um um mmmmm Well thats all i have to say about that :embara: lololol


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

in before da lock..............again!


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

bump...

cause you know if i didn't someone would anyway

this thread is older than me

And the people that don't read the whole thing crack me up


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

IL 88 said:


> bump...
> 
> cause you know if i didn't someone would anyway
> 
> ...



To summarize for those new to this thread, the original poster killed an 86 year old man with a poker chip while he was drinking water. Or something like that


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

tackscall said:


> To summarize for those new to this thread, the original poster killed an 86 year old man with a poker chip while he was drinking water. Or something like that


i thought it was a 86 year old man flicking poker chips while drinking water, the OP could here him coming from 100 yards away?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

obsessedLSS said:


> i thought it was a 86 year old man flicking poker chips while drinking water, the OP could here him coming from 100 yards away?


No, I'm quite sure he killed the guy


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

YES! I finally know the reasoning behind all the "don't shoot until you hear them drink" comments! :darkbeer:
Wow I can't believe this thread is 17 pages long and I have never seen it before. :embara:


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

"cause if ya can hear 'em drinking, well then your 86 yard shot is okay.....I love it when this thread re-surfaces.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

With a compound bow, I would feel comfortable shooting an animal out to 100 yards if it were wide open praire, no wind, and the animal were laying down. I've shot that far and I know its still within my kill limits. I dont use a normal hunting setup though I use a longer bow then most, with the longest sight rails I can find, 15" or longer stabilizer with a LOT of weight on the end, a large peep, 70-80lb setup @ 30", and a bit heavier arrow/broadhead combination then most. Everything in my setup has to do with accuracy and not speed. I also use a back tension release for hunting, otherwise I dont believe I could shoot past 40 yards with any kind of accuracy. That being said, I usually pass on animals beyond 20 yards, because I hunt in hardwoods, not open fields.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

lain:Fastcamo is that you? 




Tradbow Guy said:


> With a compound bow, I would feel comfortable shooting an animal out to 100 yards if it were wide open praire, no wind, and the animal were laying down. I've shot that far and I know its still within my kill limits. I dont use a normal hunting setup though I use a longer bow then most, with the longest sight rails I can find, 15" or longer stabilizer with a LOT of weight on the end, a large peep, 70-80lb setup @ 30", and a bit heavier arrow/broadhead combination then most. Everything in my setup has to do with accuracy and not speed. I also use a back tension release for hunting, otherwise I dont believe I could shoot past 40 yards with any kind of accuracy. That being said, I usually pass on animals beyond 20 yards, because I hunt in hardwoods, not open fields.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

BuckWyld said:


> lain:Fastcamo is that you?


Damnit! ><


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

this thread is awesome

anyone can shoot good at paper but animals are a lot different.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Donnicles said:


> AAAWWWW SKEET SKEET SKEET


Don't even think about doing that on my targets!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

just when you think it's gone...its back!


----------



## DSTroy (Mar 14, 2008)

IF A DRUNK GUY AND A SOBER GUY ARE ARGUING AT 86 YARDS AWAY, CAN YOU DISTINGUISH THE SOBER FROM THE DRUNK?

You guys make me want to delete this forum from my computer. The clicks and the bullies make guys post in a very defensive manner. Some guys take an offensive stance in their posts because on one hand they want to share and on the other hand they feel that if they do they will have their head chopped off by the clicky all knowing keypad archers. Perhaps we should stop ambushing one another and we would get more interesting posts without a bunch of posturing and insults. GROW UP. 

I shoot a 90# Elite GTO and an 85#er that shoots a 404 grain RHINO at 353fps. I could carry the Kinetic Energy to shoot that far, SO WHAT. If you want to shoot long distance and train for it go ahead, not my cup of tea, but do your thing! 

The guy had to come out throwing blows because he knew the Bow Hunting Post Police were going to behead him. All he wanted to say was, "Hey guys, check out my kill!" "Bagged him at 86 yards". 

GROW UP and perhaps we will all get better posts out of our piers. OH BUT THAT WOULD BE COMMUNITY RESPONSIBLE!!!:sad:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm having blueberry pancakes in the morning. Fact.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

CWG said:


> I'm having blueberry pancakes in the morning. Fact.


I had regular pancakes THIS morning. lain:


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

This thread came up while turkey hunting this morning, I was wondering if 116 yards on turkeys would be ethical???:wink:

I was worried about that tractor out in the field though since the wind was blowing about 20-30 mph.


----------



## lpdoghunter (Mar 28, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I had regular pancakes THIS morning. lain:


Me to


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I had regular pancakes THIS morning. lain:




I eat on a leased table


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

DSTroy said:


> IF A DRUNK GUY AND A SOBER GUY ARE ARGUING AT 86 YARDS AWAY, CAN YOU DISTINGUISH THE SOBER FROM THE DRUNK?
> 
> You guys make me want to delete this forum from my computer. The clicks and the bullies make guys post in a very defensive manner. Some guys take an offensive stance in their posts because on one hand they want to share and on the other hand they feel that if they do they will have their head chopped off by the clicky all knowing keypad archers. Perhaps we should stop ambushing one another and we would get more interesting posts without a bunch of posturing and insults. GROW UP.
> 
> ...


Well, you may be "partially" correct.

However, there is way more to this story than you are aware of. Before I give you a little history on this continuing saga, let me touch on the 86 yard shot itself...........If you feel confident in taking an 86 yard shot with bow and arrow, by all means, you have at it.:darkbeer:

That being said, there are less than a handful of archers in the WORLD that can keep even a 3 shot group of broadhead tipped arrows inside of an acceptable circle for a muledeer kill at 86 yards all of the time. And we are talking about absolutely calm wind/weather conditions.

Please do not be confused at this point and think that I am part of the ethics police.....for I am not. I am just a bowhunter, that has been bowhunting for 34 years. And personally, I do not take marginal shots....because I don`t want to have to call on friends to help me do a grid search for an animal that I put a bad hit on.

Now, to the particular author of this thread......in previous threads he had stated that he can "regularly" hit a poker chip, not at 86 yards, but at 140 yards. That is where some of the piling on here comes from, because as any sane person knows, there is not now, nor has there ever been, an archer who can do that.

OK, back to this thread.....the author stated that he video taped this event, yet he refused to produce a clip to back up his claim. After days of prodding, he did produce a picture of a skinned out ribcage of an animal clearly smaller than a muledeer buck. No horns, no hide, just a story.

Now on to you.......

Yep, sounds like your setup would carry enough KE to easily dispatch a deer or an elk at extreme ranges, so you are on your way. Do you feel that YOU can hit the lungs of a deer at 80 yards plus, every time, given the right weather conditions? And remember, unlike some members here....I honestly do not care if you can or cannot. The decision to shoot is yours alone.

And to address your statement that folks around here need to grow up.........do you not feel that given the fact you have been a member less than 2 months, and you have limited interaction with those members seeing how you have 13 posts.....that your statement is pretty much covered by the old saying "the pot calling the kettle black"?

Don`t take stuff so serious, and you will enjoy this site a heck of a lot!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

a3dhunter said:


> This thread came up while turkey hunting this morning, I was wondering if 116 yards on turkeys would be ethical???:wink:
> 
> I was worried about that tractor out in the field though since the wind was blowing about 20-30 mph.



If you are going to bring ethics into paly here, I have a question.......

I have been setting turkey decoys a mere 5 yards from the blind this year. And so far it has led to 3 different 5 yard shots.

Is that ethical?:tongue:


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

DSTroy said:


> IF A DRUNK GUY AND A SOBER GUY ARE ARGUING AT 86 YARDS AWAY, CAN YOU DISTINGUISH THE SOBER FROM THE DRUNK?
> 
> You guys make me want to delete this forum from my computer. The clicks and the bullies make guys post in a very defensive manner. Some guys take an offensive stance in their posts because on one hand they want to share and on the other hand they feel that if they do they will have their head chopped off by the clicky all knowing keypad archers. Perhaps we should stop ambushing one another and we would get more interesting posts without a bunch of posturing and insults. GROW UP.
> 
> ...


you have to have at least 20 posts on AT before you can tell people to grow up! right gang:wink:


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, I remember reading this thread when it first started!


----------



## DSTroy (Mar 14, 2008)

Big Country said:


> Well, you may be "partially" correct.
> 
> However, there is way more to this story than you are aware of. Before I give you a little history on this continuing saga, let me touch on the 86 yard shot itself...........If you feel confident in taking an 86 yard shot with bow and arrow, by all means, you have at it.:darkbeer:
> 
> ...


One, I would not take an 86 yard shot. Two, it is clear that if this is a recurring motif of the original poster, he asks for it. Three, it doesn't matter if I have posted 13 times or 1300 times, it was an observation. This is not the only forum out there. I have been on several. Spend more time reading than posting. Don't usually see a need for adding to the plethora of opinions. Very entertaining, though. The pot isn't calling the kettle black, just overblown!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

Wasn't Reagan president when this first started.....


----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

tedhunter said:


> Wasn't Reagan president when this first started.....


Reagan, Heck the original poster has passed away of old age and been buried.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

After 667 or so post, my opinion really doesn't matter, but on this subject, even if I practiced 80yrd shots and I could make them all day ethically, I would never take one, I am a person that likes to see how close I can get... it takes more skill to get within 25 yards, than it does to take that 80yrd shot,stalking is sometimes the best part of the hunt...taking a 80yrd shot with a bow is like taking a 600yrd shot with a gun...Just my 2 cents....


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I do believe on what this guy claim, and yeah, although I haven't shot any deer at 80 yards, I do practice constantly practice shooting at 90M. 
I'm sure he did a lot of preparation to shoot at that distance ie; practice shooting at long distance a lot.

we all know some of people (no matter in what field) is love the challange, and I can say he took it as a challenge for him to test his ability. 

Nothing is impossible right? :wink:


----------



## ElIntocable (Mar 19, 2008)

grouse said:


> "towelheads"? Totally uncalled for. Your best option is to delete this post and pretend it was never written.



F**k them!  Do you not remember 911, or them cutting the heads off of innocent Americans to mention a few atrocities? 



As far as taking a shot that far, I personally wouldn't do it. IMHO, its a lesser risk to try and get within 45 yards.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

DSTroy said:


> IF A DRUNK GUY AND A SOBER GUY ARE ARGUING AT 86 YARDS AWAY, CAN YOU DISTINGUISH THE SOBER FROM THE DRUNK?
> 
> You guys make me want to delete this forum from my computer. The clicks and the bullies make guys post in a very defensive manner. Some guys take an offensive stance in their posts because on one hand they want to share and on the other hand they feel that if they do they will have their head chopped off by the clicky all knowing keypad archers. Perhaps we should stop ambushing one another and we would get more interesting posts without a bunch of posturing and insults. GROW UP.
> 
> ...


I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!! Why don't you start by following your own advice. Hmmkay?


----------



## WATERFOWLER (Sep 15, 2004)

post 672# and still going strong. I like pancakes but I prefer French Toast.:tongue:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

*OMG NOBODY CARES ANYMORE THIS THREAD IS PROBABLY THE BIGGEST JOKE ON AT!*

I'm 19 and I'm pretty sure my parents weren't even thinking about me when this thread got started


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

IL 88 said:


> *OMG NOBODY CARES ANYMORE THIS THREAD IS PROBABLY THE BIGGEST JOKE ON AT!*
> 
> I'm 19 and I'm pretty sure my parents weren't even thinking about me when this thread got started




that is funny right there!!!!

post of the day material!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

but i'll second the french toast thing...

not much of a pancake guy

i prefer a TON of fake butter on mine too


----------



## tz666 (Jul 13, 2006)

*I couldnt see a poker chip in my peep at 150yds...*

my pin would be bigger than the chip. Im fixing to take a sip of my drink and Im in Louisiana, will I be heard?


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

tz666 said:


> my pin would be bigger than the chip. Im fixing to take a sip of my drink and Im in Louisiana, will I be heard?


what? :tongue:


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Yes!*

YES! I personally hope this thread never dies. :rock:


The funny thing is the title, it has hardly been the "end of the story". I bet Paul Harvey will be doing a bit on this thread in another 20 years. I usually dont eat breakfast, I know I should but I just dont have time during the week. Love the french toast on the weekends though, but only if its on Texas toast.


----------



## MarkalMod (Apr 11, 2008)

guess resurrecting this will have to do until the first teenage kid posts pics of his nub buck or someone posts on shooting turkeys off their roosts......:embara:


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

IL 88 said:


> *OMG NOBODY CARES ANYMORE THIS THREAD IS PROBABLY THE BIGGEST JOKE ON AT!*
> 
> I'm 19 and I'm pretty sure my parents weren't even thinking about me when this thread got started


Who says they where thinking about you after it started. :darkbeer::wink: Just kidding.:tongue:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

FultonCtyHunter said:


> Who says they where thinking about you after it started. :darkbeer::wink: Just kidding.:tongue:


HAHA good one FultonCtyHunter... 

I was the first born though so I think I'm good
My sister on the other hand 

Just from that comment I'm guessing ur a Canton guy maybe?


----------



## dlhredfoxx (Feb 5, 2008)

*vanity...*

...and the meek shall inherit the earth... 

This guy must have a really little weenie or something!!


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

Big Country said:


> If you are going to bring ethics into paly here, I have a question.......
> 
> I have been setting turkey decoys a mere 5 yards from the blind this year. And so far it has led to 3 different 5 yard shots.
> 
> Is that ethical?:tongue:


Only if you shoot them in da' face!:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

a3dhunter said:


> Only if you shoot them in da' face!:wink:


on the contrary..... to da beak!!:wink:


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I wonder if 87 yds would have gotten more responce nah ! probably not. Who will be the first to start a thread ......... 1yd end of story !!!!!


Crazy Wolf.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

I finally commited to post on this thread..... I feel dirty alreadyukey:
Hours of entertainment though from people still active on AT, and some banned. If you haven't wasted hours of your life on this thread already, you really should.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

So why bother hunting with archery equipment??
Dan


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

One eye said:


> So why bother hunting with archery equipment??
> Dan


cuz sometimes you get bored and need to "kick it up a notch" :wink:

oh......

in before da lock....again! :tongue:


----------



## JOE DIRTAY (Jun 8, 2007)

So who's so bad a hunter that they can't get closer than 86 yards????????

"15 yards and it never knew what hit him.................here"


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

JOE DIRTAY said:


> So who's so bad a hunter that they can't get closer than 86 yards????????
> 
> "15 yards and it never knew what hit him.................here"



did you read the enitre thread by chance, if you did, then you would know. :wink:


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Man, I thought this thread was DEAD!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

nebling said:


> Man, I thought this thread was DEAD!


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

obsessedLSS said:


> NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:





I guess not, it will go down in history as the greatest thread ever!!!!


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

can someone plz summarize this thread for me? I don't have the attention span to read 18 pages... should've been titled "86 yards, neverending story"


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

nebling said:


> I guess not, it will go down in history as the greatest thread ever!!!!


Well the greatest hunter ever should have the greatest thread ever as well.:wink:


----------



## Gip bowhunts (Jul 27, 2006)

*86 yard shot*

I been bow hunting longer then you and if I couldn't get within 35 yards of the animal I suppose to know all there is to know about, I would have to say I don't think you know much at all.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> Well the greatest hunter ever should have the greatest thread ever as well.:wink:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

man, the thread is still bringing them in, hook line and sinker...:tongue:


----------



## mojado (Mar 24, 2008)

holger_danske said:


> can someone plz summarize this thread for me? I don't have the attention span to read 18 pages... should've been titled "86 yards, neverending story"


shot a deer at 86 YARDS while he heard the deer a DRINKING and also can consistently hit poker chips at that distance..

or something like, maybe i shold follow my own advive posted below:embara:




Gip bowhunts said:


> I been bow hunting longer then you and if I couldn't get within 35 yards of the animal I suppose to know all there is to know about, I would have to say I don't think you know much at all.


it is sooooo unethical not to read the whole thread b4 posting :nono:


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Boonerbrad said:


> Well the greatest hunter ever should have the greatest thread ever as well.:wink:



So true, so true!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

mojado said:


> it is sooooo unethical not to read the whole thread b4 posting :nono:


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I seriously can't believe this one hasn't got DA Lock yet.......it's great though, I love a well placed 86yd shot.....


----------



## woodrow (Feb 20, 2007)

This thing pops up so many times, I cant remember what parts I've read and what parts I haven't. Someone please kill it, stand back 86 yards if you have to.


----------



## mrmiskin (Feb 26, 2008)

This has been hanging on longer than Generalissimo Francisco Franco. He was the dictator in Spain for those of you to young to remember.


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

woodrow said:


> This thing pops up so many times, I cant remember what parts I've read and what parts I haven't. Someone please kill it, stand back 86 yards if you have to.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THIS THREAD BROUGHT ME TO ARCHERYTALK its what got me started.


----------



## rosseroni (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't even see a deer at at 86 yds. anymore  , let alone try to hit the darn thing!!!!  :darkbeer: :tongue: .


----------



## mojado (Mar 24, 2008)

nebling said:


> I seriously can't believe this one hasn't got DA Lock yet.......it's great though, I love a well placed 86yd shot.....


how can you hit it without the poker chip:dontknow:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

holger_danske said:


> can someone plz summarize this thread for me? I don't have the attention span to read 18 pages... should've been titled "86 yards, neverending story"


I summed it up quite nicely in post #643


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

mojado said:


> shot a deer at 86 YARDS while he heard the deer a DRINKING and also can consistently hit poker chips at that distance..
> 
> or something like, maybe i shold follow my own advive posted below:embara:
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly... it gives me a laugh though

Now would this be an ethical shot if he could hear the deer fart from 86 yards because like most of the time I'm pretty relaxed when I fart but if I ripped one you could hear from 86 yards away you can bet I'd be runnin off in a hurry to tell my buddies about it... just some food for thought what do you guys think?


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

bump ttt

just because noone has in the last five minutes


----------



## nogood_rounder (Nov 29, 2005)

:77: All hail the immortal thread.


----------



## mojado (Mar 24, 2008)

IL 88 said:


> My thoughts exactly... it gives me a laugh though
> 
> Now would this be an ethical shot if he could hear the deer fart from 86 yards because like most of the time I'm pretty relaxed when I fart but if I ripped one you could hear from 86 yards away you can bet I'd be runnin off in a hurry to tell my buddies about it... just some food for thought what do you guys think?


that would depend on how many bowls of chili & pickeld eggs you hadukey:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

ok i'll say... 1 Reuben sandwich and two jars of hot peppers

so what's the verdict


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)




----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

cagoodwn said:


> Instead of practicing 80 plus yard shots you should practice on getting closer to the animal.
> 
> You've got to have a headache from your head swelling so fast...or is it always this big?



I'm just curious how many people in this forum who are bashing a guy for making a great shot have A: actually hunted out west? B: hunted something other than a whitetail? C: Have a place where they can practice beyond 40 yards? and D: Actually practice shooting their bows other than the two weeks before season? 

A succsesful hunter maximises his opportunities and is prepared to do what ever is neccisary to achieve his goal. If that means hitting a tennis ball 4 out of five arrows @ 100 yards, well then I'm going to hit that damn ball! Getting close is always the goal but when the trophy of a life time is within your MESR (maximum effective shooting range) you better be able to make the shot regardless of weather its 40 or 60 yards. BE PREPARED and BE SUCCSESFUL. Obviously this guy was prepared.


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

AKDoug said:


> Well, a Bowtech Black Knight at 80 lbs and 30" draw could theoretically pull it off. You are going to need at least 340+ FPS at the bow to pull it off.


My 86# tribute @ 31 inches has 104lbs of KE at point blank, you do the math!
497 grn arrow 308fps.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

sneekee_hunter said:


> My 86# tribute @ 31 inches has 104lbs of KE at point blank, you do the math!
> 497 grn arrow 308fps.


So are you saying you or your bow can make the 86 yard shot?

And can it be done out east with a recurve pulling 54# shooting 400 grain arrows tipped with Eastman mechanicals?


----------



## mojado (Mar 24, 2008)

sneekee_hunter said:


> I'm just curious how many people in this forum who are bashing a guy for making a great shot have A: actually hunted out west? B: hunted something other than a whitetail? C: Have a place where they can practice beyond 40 yards? and D: Actually practice shooting their bows other than the two weeks before season?
> 
> A succsesful hunter maximises his opportunities and is prepared to do what ever is neccisary to achieve his goal. If that means hitting a tennis ball 4 out of five arrows @ 100 yards, well then I'm going to hit that damn ball! Getting close is always the goal but when the trophy of a life time is within your MESR (maximum effective shooting range) you better be able to make the shot regardless of weather its 40 or 60 yards. BE PREPARED and BE SUCCSESFUL. Obviously this guy was prepared.


not reading the whole thread & making assumptions is sooooooooooooooooo unethical:nono:
at least read the summarized post :darkbeer:
besides, the shot requires poker chips


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

sneekee_hunter said:


> I'm just curious how many people in this forum who are bashing a guy for making a great shot have A: actually hunted out west? B: hunted something other than a whitetail? C: Have a place where they can practice beyond 40 yards? and D: Actually practice shooting their bows other than the two weeks before season?
> 
> A succsesful hunter maximises his opportunities and is prepared to do what ever is neccisary to achieve his goal. If that means hitting a tennis ball 4 out of five arrows @ 100 yards, well then I'm going to hit that damn ball! Getting close is always the goal but when the trophy of a life time is within your MESR (maximum effective shooting range) you better be able to make the shot regardless of weather its 40 or 60 yards. BE PREPARED and BE SUCCSESFUL. Obviously this guy was prepared.


Not prepared Sneekee....he was a liar.
All there was to it bro.
He talked smack and when the challenge was put forth he ran with his tail btw his legs and aint been back since.

So much cooler online....:wink:


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Not prepared Sneekee....he was a liar.
> All there was to it bro.
> He talked smack and when the challenge was put forth he ran with his tail btw his legs and aint been back since.
> 
> So much cooler online....:wink:



LOL your probably right

But I did have a point right....

I just wanted to stir the pot some more...you know get people fired up, we can't let the greates post of all time die out just like that!:wink:

Oh yea did I mention that I shot a chipmunk on the run once at 140 yards with my (home made) Take down recurve bow shooting .5lbs of ke at 100 yards


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Okie X said:


> *So are you saying you or your bow can make the 86 yard shot?*
> 
> And can it be done out east with a recurve pulling 54# shooting 400 grain arrows tipped with Eastman mechanicals?


No comment!:wink:

You can come watch me shoot anytime!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

sneekee_hunter said:


> I'm just curious how many people in this forum who are bashing a guy for making a great shot have
> (First, I never bashed the guy for taking the shot. I called BS because he claimed to have the hunt on video, yet he refused to prove it.) A: actually hunted out west?
> Yep, bunchs of times.
> B: hunted something other than a whitetail? Yep, a bunch of other big game critters.
> ...


 The guy was prepared to talk the talk, but he was lacking when it came time to prove the walk.

If you have more questions, please fire away...I love taking tests!!:darkbeer:


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

mojado said:


> not reading the whole thread & making assumptions is *sooooooooooooooooo unethical*:nono:
> at least read the summarized post :darkbeer:
> besides, the shot requires poker chips


:angel: me unethical...hmmmm not sure about that but poker chips, well that is another subject...LOL musta missed that one!


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

By now this thread is only good for adding to your post count.


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

95


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

.......96


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

.....97....:darkbeer:


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

:ban::spam:


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Big Country said:


> The guy was prepared to talk the talk, but he was lacking when it came time to prove the walk.
> 
> If you have more questions, please fire away...I love taking tests!!:darkbeer:



IF you weren't bashing the guy then my post wasn't meant for you, besides we are all on the same side:embara: I skipped the part where the originator of this post failed to back up his mouth my point was simply that some people get a bit jealous of other peoples success especially when it comes to bowhunting, mainly because there are a bunch of arrow flinging tesosterone junkies in here! It irks me when people get flusterd because of their own failures and blame it on the succesful people.


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Okie X said:


> :ban::spam:


this isn't fun?


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Alright everyone mellow out!! I saw my wife catching the corner of our block coming towards the house she was holding a green can that said Mountain dew in it and i could here her drinking it! aaaahhh ha ha ha ha


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

sneekee_hunter said:


> this isn't fun?


Oh it's fun. But Antlerass was making a mockery and joke of this fine thread and I think he should be banned.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

sneekee_hunter said:


> IF you weren't bashing the guy then my post wasn't meant for you, besides we are all on the same side:embara: I skipped the part where the originator of this post failed to back up his mouth *my point was simply that some people get a bit jealous of other peoples success especially when it comes to bowhunting*, mainly because there are a bunch of arrow flinging tesosterone junkies in here! It irks me when people get flusterd because of their own failures and blame it on the succesful people.



Well, I was on a roll, but you got me with that one.:tongue:

Carry on troops. Gotta get up at 3:30am to go video some turkey hunts. I hate it when I fill my tags and STILL gotta get up early.:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Okie X said:


> Oh it's fun. But Antlerass was making a mockery and joke of this fine thread and I think he should be banned.


And you can type that with a straight face! I love it.:darkbeer:

OK, I really am shutting down for the night........see ya`ll later.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Big Country said:


> Well, I was on a roll, but you got me with that one.:tongue:
> 
> Carry on troops. Gotta get up at 3:30am to go video some turkey hunts. I hate it when I fill my tags and STILL gotta get up early.:wink:


Nice!!!


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Im gonna put my head down but dont shoot yet cuz im only 25 yards from my bead....You guys are something else!


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*I have no doubt that alot of people posess the skill...*

to pull off a 100 yard shot, but I have never had the luck to have an animal stand long enough to draw, sight and shoot, without moving first. I feel that I owe the animal the cleanest kill possible why take a chance on a gut shot or wounding an animal. Not good for our sport. Not saying it can't be done though. John


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

Okie X said:


> Oh it's fun. But Antlerass was making a mockery and joke of this fine thread and I think he should be banned.


"Lighten up Francis"


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

I accept as true, every single word.:wink:


----------



## LabRat314 (Oct 7, 2007)

Its ok everyone. Hes shooting a hoyt!


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

86 yards? Who can get that close to an animal? My 200 yard pin would be 7 feet high at a mere 86yards. I'm shocked that the animal didn't jump the string on such a close shot.


----------



## WATERFOWLER (Sep 15, 2004)

741


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey its been a month and change sense this thread has had a post on it...... 

Some things should never die.....


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

firemedic5586 said:


> Hey its been a month and change sense this thread has had a post on it......
> 
> Some things should never die.....


Well this thread will never die:darkbeer:


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

What a bunch of ego driven drivel.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

firemedic5586 said:


> Hey its been a month and change sense this thread has had a post on it......
> 
> Some things should never die.....


We laughed about this thread this weekend at the 3D for CP shoot.


Heck, The "trick" shot at the end was a deer at 86yds! :wink:

"how original"


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

nebling said:


> We laughed about this thread this weekend at the 3D for CP shoot.
> 
> 
> Heck, The "trick" shot at the end was a deer at 86yds! :wink:
> ...



I could hear that 3d target drink from my home in KY.

*BEAT THAT!*


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

it lives!!!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


I'm curious as to how many animals you have wounded over the years with bird-brained stunts like this. No one in thier right mind should be taking a bow shot at an animal beyond 60 yds.

You were just damn lucky on that shot and would have been better off keeping your mouth shut as to how far you made that shot. All you have accomplished with this stunt is teach a young inexperienced archer that it is ok to launch hail mary shots at game

Next time you pull a fool stunt like this keep it to yourselfukey:


----------



## whtelk (Jan 16, 2007)

Instead of practicing 80 plus yard shots you should practice on getting closer to the animal.
*HOW TRUE*


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

obsessedLSS said:


> it lives!!!



:amen: Brotha! :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

86 yards is a good point to start the stalk! :wink::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

nebling said:


> :amen: Brotha! :chortle: :thumb:


man, and it's still bringing in others hook/line and sinker! :wink: :tongue: :darkbeer:


----------



## jhass12 (Dec 20, 2006)

What is the over-under on the time before someone goes off on rant before they realize this thread is two years old? It is currently 9:26 EST I am going with 10:45?


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm curious as to how many animals you have wounded over the years with bird-brained stunts like this. No one in thier right mind should be taking a bow shot at an animal beyond 60 yds.
> 
> You were just damn lucky on that shot and would have been better off keeping your mouth shut as to how far you made that shot. All you have accomplished with this stunt is teach a young inexperienced archer that it is ok to launch hail mary shots at game
> 
> Next time you pull a fool stunt like this keep it to yourselfukey:


Im in my right mind, 67 yard shot, 40 yard recovery


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm curious as to how many animals you have wounded over the years with bird-brained stunts like this. No one in thier right mind should be taking a bow shot at an animal beyond 60 yds.
> 
> You were just damn lucky on that shot and would have been better off keeping your mouth shut as to how far you made that shot. All you have accomplished with this stunt is teach a young inexperienced archer that it is ok to launch hail mary shots at game
> 
> Next time you pull a fool stunt like this keep it to yourselfukey:



pssst.....i'm assuming you did the unethical thing of not reading the ENTIRE thread before posting...LOL

:tongue:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

jhass12 said:


> What is the over-under on the time before someone goes off on rant before they realize this thread is two years old? It is currently 9:26 EST I am going with 10:45?


i'm gonna be nice and give it 11.....:wink:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm curious as to how many animals you have wounded over the years with bird-brained stunts like this. No one in thier right mind should be taking a bow shot at an animal beyond 60 yds.
> 
> You were just damn lucky on that shot and would have been better off keeping your mouth shut as to how far you made that shot. All you have accomplished with this stunt is teach a young inexperienced archer that it is ok to launch hail mary shots at game
> 
> Next time you pull a fool stunt like this keep it to yourselfukey:


:fish2:



whtelk said:


> Instead of practicing 80 plus yard shots you should practice on getting closer to the animal.
> *HOW TRUE*


:fish2: It catches a couple more.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Big Country said:


> Well Bob, I surely don`t see where I have called you a liar previously?
> 
> I have only set up roughly 2000 bows, so I obviously don`t have the experience you do.
> 
> Hey, if your rig still has that big `ole 365 grain arrow sailing along at 284fps at 150 yards then you Sir, are truly the bow mechanic of all bow mechanics! :thumbs_up



It is not the bow. It is the two stage afterburner arrows..


----------



## formula1 (May 30, 2006)

*Re:*

A good bowhunter should never have to take a shot at 86 yards, even though they may have the shooting skill!!!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

formula1 said:


> A good bowhunter should never have to take a shot at 86 yards, even though they may have the shooting skill!!!


and another...:darkbeer:


----------



## thunker (Apr 21, 2007)

How did I miss this thread???? Wow, I'll never get that 30 minutes back. I wasnt impressed with the 86 yard shot. I took an elk @ 79 and bounced the arrow off the water hole(2 skips) before shattering the front shoulder. Beat that!


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

thunker said:


> How did I miss this thread???? Wow, I'll never get that 30 minutes back. I wasnt impressed with the 86 yard shot. I took an elk @ 79 and bounced the arrow off the water hole(2 skips) before shattering the front shoulder. Beat that!


I think they call that the Happy Gilmore Shot:wink:

BRO


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

:behindsof

Peak a BOO

:wink:


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*....*

:rock:



Still rockin' Baby! We gotta get this one back to the top for the hunting season!


----------



## HoytHunter3090 (Aug 24, 2008)

There is no way in hell he went through one shoulder and out the other side at 86 yards


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

OMG Just let it DIE!!!! lol...'94


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

Its back


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I love it, the THREAD is back and kicking!!!! This thing wont go away, try as hard as you can to forget about it the thing just keeps popping back up. Like that bed wetting problem you had as a kid or the boogie man in your closet, the thing just sticks in the back of your mind and wont leave you alone.


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

Its getting close to October, we should have heard this thread drinking days ago...:wink:


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

It's now part of bowhunting's tradition


----------



## bamarammin87 (Sep 2, 2008)

I skipped page 10-17, did a picture of the deer with his rack ever show up? Or a video? or any proof?


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

bamarammin87 said:


> I skipped page 10-17, did a picture of the deer with his rack ever show up? Or a video? or any proof?


You skipped more then that


----------



## tributeshooter (Mar 27, 2008)

My question is, if you watched the buck come into the waterhole, why in the world would you set up 86 yards from the place the deer are gonna be. Thats just stupid.


----------



## butchtango (Aug 13, 2008)

*huge head!!*

Man guy....your damn head has got to be huge!!!!:set1_rolf2:

86 yard pass through uh???:confused2::bs: AAHAAHHHHHH I got it!!! you shot it with a crossbow!!!!

Good job!!!  haha


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I got blasted for taking a 60 yard shot by the morons on this site . I'm just not comfortable at 90 yet. I prefer up close and personal but I have paid my dues and I have %100 confidence in my abilities out to 60 . I think his story is a little iffy but hey , who am I to judge anyone . Why would I take a 60 yard shot you ask ? Obviously because the deer wasn't any closer . Hell , 100 years ago people were not shooting 200 yards with guns now were they . Times change and so does everything else . It all goes back to what you are capable of doing in your own heart . You know whether you should be shooting 20 or 80 because you should know your own limitations . If you think it's all about 20 or under then buy yourself a good spear or atleast a good throwing knife . I have no beef with a man who practices out to a 100 , makes the closer shots easy has pie . You don't think I can hit the bullseye at 80 then feel free to place your hand over the target or any other body part for that matter and we will see . I have seen some amazing things done with a bow and arrow but that does not mean I should try it . I know my limits and I try to use good judgement based on my abilities . I must admit most of his claims seem crazy but that is not for me to decide because I was not there and I have no reason to call anyone a liar . I'll keep that to myself as should some of you .:zip:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow....


Well that took a while, was actually entertaining at times. Damn near wore out the scroll wheel on my mouse.

If nothing else, got me one day closer to opening day. :wink:


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

Shouldnt this thread have grown to 186yds after making it through its first winter?


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


sounds like your one who thinks they know it all...:zip:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

*Oh, and by the way...*

By the way,

Kelly, you owe me a keyboard. :ranger:



Kelly Johnson said:


>


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

I didn't read all of this, way too much but to me it is very simple....

Way too many variables when shooting that far. You maybe able to shoot that far but what happens when the deer takes a step forward or turns. My opinion it is irresponsible to shoot this far no matter if you can hit a dime at this distance. I don't want to be the ethics police but it's called common sense. 

I shoot just about everyday for about 3 months leading into the hunting season and 1/2 those shots are 60yards but would never even consider shooting this far. I do it to make the 20 yard shot *feel *easy.


----------



## chaz2112 (May 9, 2008)

*hey mister confidence*

never mind, im not ...never mind. you are the greatest!


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tred Barta...... Is that you?????????


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

I always thought the whole point of bowhunting was trying to get as close as you can. Cant beleive ive been doing it wrong all these years!


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

This thread is like the '_Alices Restaurant_' of AT.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

:nyah::bartstush:


Jason280 said:


> Are you actually telling us that your arrow is still traveling over 280fps at 150 yards? I'm going to have to call BS on this.


:bartstush:


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

sometimes if i cant hear my target buck drinking i worry that someone else got him... then i just have to concentrate a little harder and i can hear him chewing or snoring!!! then its all ok cuz i know he is still out there and my treestand is 133 yards from the food plot... ready to rip!!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

This thread is like Lazarus :tongue:


ukey:


----------



## 7mag_Jake (Sep 18, 2007)

*I dont see the problem*

I dont see the problem with his post, he was just stateting the fact that you can kill an animal at 86 yrds, IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING AND HAVE SHOT THE SHOT SEVERAL TIMES BEFORE. I dont see why people always have to bash or hate on someone else, is it Jealousy or just pure ignorance, if he can shoot inside a dime at 100yrd, by God he should shoot at a deer at a chip shot of 86 yrds. I mean, I think twice at 40 and probally wont shoot pass 35 the first few weeks of the season.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

I was wondering if this thread was gonna show up.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

well where is the respect for the animal with a shot like that it is nothing but luck.


----------



## bamarammin87 (Sep 2, 2008)

huntin_addict said:


> I was wondering if this thread was gonna show up.


Theres a boy up here, just spent about a grand on a 82nd and everything on it and had a pro shop guy set it up for him. and he wants this other guy up here to "fix" it for him, because it ain't shooting right. He claims to be able to hit the vitals at 75 yards He also brought a bow up here to sell, (which he shot 75 yards with) and the peep sight was about 6 inches higher than it should be, the vanes were hitting the cables, and the sights were so far to the right that you couldn't see the top pin behind the riser. I love hearing these stories.


----------



## ZebraHunter (Jan 22, 2008)

*I was waiting for this one.*

My favorite thread is back.

Will someone now go find the "Used Tampon as deer lure thread."


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

ZebraHunter said:


> My favorite thread is back.
> 
> Will someone now go find the "Used Tampon as deer lure thread."



ukey:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT.... :thumb:


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Rodney but the tampon thread is the best!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Oh no...


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> TTT.... :thumb:



HA! Looks like someone was bored!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Brondo, it's what plants crave. "It's got electrolytes"


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

:chortle:

Holy freakin' hell...it is BACK!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

B.K. said:


> Does it really matter that you took an 86yd. shot? Did you really need to come on an internet forum to proclaim your superiority? Good job at making a clean kill.
> 
> Everything you just wrote doesnt matter. What does matter is that someone who is new to archery hunting will see what you wrote and think its ok for them to take an animal at that distance.
> I personally think no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance. If you are going to do it I suggest you keep your comments to yourself, otherwise your just a common troll looking for a fight.


I agree with most of this. This isn't a matter of whether something is possible vs impossible, its about High % vs Low % shots. If low % shots are taken on a regular basis you will have more unrecovered/wounded animals. Its really not that complicated. I myself passed on a 92 yd slightly downhill shot on a very big herd bull this year. Everything was perfect (except the distance), the bull was perfectly broadside and he was raking a tree. I could not move forward because he had a group of cows between us. Do I take this shot on what I estimated to be a 380 class bull??? This was most certainly a low % shot with little margin for error and I was concerned about penetration at that distance. Its not always about hitting the spot as some might suggest. I chose to pass on the shot and hope a better shot developed when he moved. It did not and I am happy with my decision. The End......:smile:


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

7mag_Jake said:


> I dont see the problem with his post, he was just stateting the fact that you can kill an animal at 86 yrds, IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING AND HAVE SHOT THE SHOT SEVERAL TIMES BEFORE. I dont see why people always have to bash or hate on someone else, is it Jealousy or just pure ignorance,* if he can shoot inside a dime at 100yrd*, by God he should shoot at a deer at a chip shot of 86 yrds. I mean, I think twice at 40 and probally wont shoot pass 35 the first few weeks of the season.


Oh my, I'm sorry and stand corrected. I did not realize the OP was Reo Wilde!!! Please forgive my ignorance..................


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

sumone bring back the tampon thread i wanna see


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

Sometimes ya just got to let it eat....not a shot I would take everyday but cool result on the buck...and nice to see arrow still did plenty of damage at 86 yards....


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> TTT.... :thumb:



this one, was as good as the 107yrd. shot thread!

i use to start a rumer at the water fountain,at the first of the day ,just to see how far it goes,by lunch hour.
told a woman that the ceo was getting upset the factory nurse(300lbs man)was just sitting in the back room watching the computer ,instead of doing his job.
by lunch time someone else came by and said.....the ceo caught the nurse watching kiddy porn on co computer and fired him!

stir the bucket rodney heeeee heeeee


----------



## RTHRBHNTN (Dec 1, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


>


Look at this, he's at least 3 foot away, this guy is clearly a lousy stalker.

Any thing over 31 inches is obviously unethical.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

maybe he meant 8.6 yards... i guess that would convince me of the shattered shoulder bone. man i love reading these oldies...


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Hart said:


> Wow! that arrow must have been packing alot of kinetic energy at 86yds to shatter a shoulder and pass thru an animal of that size. All I can say is way to go, I only wish I could take a shot at that kind of distance and feel comfortable knowing that I've got enough kinetic energy to do the job.


arrows made of rerod?


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

How on earth is this thread still going after 7-8yrs. Holy cow!!! I am being quoted from a post i did here back in 05'


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

What is "rerod"? Is that like rebar?


----------



## Maddex (Feb 11, 2011)

This is literally the most stupid bow hunting site ever full of the most egotistical a holes I ever have ever seen. Have fun rookie hunters


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

rodney482 said:


> TTT.... :thumb:


You be da man. :shade: :wink:


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

upnorth said:


> number one. i own a bow shop for 12 years and work on bows from over 300 miles away.
> number two. ive been shooting over 300 fps since the mid 90s.
> number three. i have two chronos so they must lie too.
> number four . i probably work on more bows in a month than most of you have even touched.( not all just most)
> ...


all these things dont change the fact that youre full of.... well you know


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Hart said:


> What is "rerod"? Is that like rebar?


yup


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

satchamo said:


> all these things dont change the fact that youre full of.... well you know


im guessing you base this per your profile on your ability to drink beer.


----------



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

i love this thread


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Square_Dancer said:


> i love this thread


Definitely top ten.


----------



## uncljohn (May 3, 2013)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs....


I love it when people post statements that directly contradict their own position


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Awesome! Its been resurrected. Again.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

By the way this thread is over 8 years old.


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

It's ALIVE!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I shot a deer from so far away, that it took the arrow the same amount of time that this thread has lasted to hit the deer. At 331 fps too btw.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Gotta love the classics!!!! Still read the original post when this pops back up for some reason. Just for a good laugh i guess. That, and it reminds me that i need to make an appointment with my ear doctor. I cant seem to hear deer drink past 75 yds LOL


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

if he can break cinder blocks with one hand chop........i won't disagree with him!


chop..chop...chop


----------



## shmee28 (May 14, 2014)

My last pin is sighted in at 60yds. That's all I would trust my bow and myself to attempt. Could I possibly do more?? maybe but I would rather take my chances getting busted when moving up closer to get a "clean" shot rather than taking my chances of only injuring the animal and ruining my chance at harvesting that deer or somebody else's chance. But like I said at the beginning that is what I trust my bow and myself to do.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

I shot a squirrel at 63 yds once. Of course that was after I heard him drinking. I nocked an arrow for the follow up shot and robinhooded my first arrow. Then I got cocky and shot the moon. Keep in mind the moon was a young moon, just a sliver. I bloodtrailed the moon all the way to uranus.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

From 2005!!!!!! Wow are we struggling that much


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations, perhaps this story is better suited for a book, not a thread post, lol. But good job.


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


then I woke up lol.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i have been waiting for this thread to pop up


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

my last kill was 13 yds away from my stand 25 ft up, and ill guarantee ya, it was far more fun to know I had been on my game good enough to get it that close. up close and personal. these are the shots that really get your blood going.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha, never seen this before... OP is obviously Chuck Norris.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Sparrowhawk said:


> I shot a squirrel at 63 yds once. Of course that was after I heard him drinking. I nocked an arrow for the follow up shot and robinhooded my first arrow. Then I got cocky and shot the moon. Keep in mind the moon was a young moon, just a sliver. I bloodtrailed the moon all the way to uranus.


Yet another AT classic post.:wink:


----------



## cocowheats (Mar 3, 2011)

"partiSipated" STOPPED READING HERE. LOLZ


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Another great AT thread lol. Seems like when we get threads that go sideways people always say how its gotten so bad, and make it sound like a recent change from "the good old days", this is proof that way back in 05 things were no different lol.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

some should stay buried in the archives also ....  :zip:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Now I'm reading it again, I hope you're happy


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

This one predates my AT membership by a few years......first time I have seen it. So many inactive users. I agree that it serves as proof that the "good ole' days" of AT were not much different than today. Blowhards, skeptics and folks who chime in just to mix it up......what is different in 2017???


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah--ha!
THIS is the thread that coined the phrase, "heard him drinking at 86yds!"
I always wondered what that quote was all about...


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow I ain't going to read all the posts, but looks like you got EVERY THING FIGURED OUT, and know a great deal more then any body else. Congrats on a lucky shot.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Long shots may be an archery success, but they are a hunting failure.


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


disagree with the long shot. The problem isn't energy or if the deer is calm it is literally time flying to target. At 86 yards you are talking literally a full second and the drop of the arrow will be 14-16ft! This means if you are off ranging your deer by 2-3 yards, then you will wound the animal. Count to yourself "one Mississippi" and that is the time your arrow is flying to the deer. Even if the deer is drinking water he could potentially take a step forward and bam, now you hit him in the guts. All the other shots you talked about I am ok with, but anything over 50 yards and you are taking serious chances on a live animal.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol! This is the most classic troll even posted on FB, lol! People are still biting at it


----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

This story reminds me of the time I shot a field mouse from 697 yards away. I remember that day so well, I heard him take a drink so I knocked in an arrow and let her fly. A perfect double lung shot! All of the AT haters will say it was unethical but I regularly practice taking shots at 700 yards with a blindfold over my eyes and with my hands tied behind my back.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all *basicly*, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or *partisipated* in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above *shouldnt* be done by someone that *hasnt* trained for it, or if the circumstances *arent* just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill *prepaired*, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed *postion*, i ranged, 86 yards, but *im* confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it *merly* putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck *didnt* move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for *straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. *all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the *arterys* to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of *acheiving* our shooting *ability,.............*of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is *here....* if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we *beleive* in *ourselfs*, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible



Great shot. The write up needs to improve on the grammar just a bit. Looks like it is one long sentence. Maybe it was typed on a phone and autocorrect changed everything. LOL.... It's all good, happy hunting.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

RGV hunter said:


> Great shot. The write up needs to improve on the grammar just a bit. Looks like it is one long sentence. Maybe it was typed on a phone and autocorrect changed everything. LOL.... It's all good, happy hunting.


lol, maybe he will come back from 2005 and read this.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> lol, maybe he will come back from 2005 and read this.


LOL, I didn't even look at the date. I was getting dizzy trying to read the run-on sentence. LOL


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, and PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

To quote a great running back (I think it was Barry Sanders):

*"When you get to the end zone, act like you've been there before."*


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Always wondered where the '86 yards I heard him drinking' came from 

Now if someone could bring up the OG thread my Friday would be complete :darkbeer:


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I envy your ability to shoot that well at that distance. That only comes with a lot of practice which you obviously have done. I practice occasionally in my back lawn with markers positioned every ten yards up to 60 yards. Sometimes I practice 3-4 times a week as the season approaches, like I'm doing now. I can shoot well enough to have some confidence up to 40 yards (shooting within a 6" dia. target) providing there is clear shot, reasonably level, and a stationary target, i.e. ideal conditions. I can shoot 2"-3" groups at 30 yards, my comfort zone. At 60 yards the spread is too great for me to shoot at a deer; shooting a 10" is not accurate enough as I would want to shoot 6" or better groups at 60 yds. Frankly I can't hold steady enough at that distance, perhaps because I'm maxing out my draw weight at 50 lbs. and I no longer have the strength at age 75 to do what I want to do. But to be able to shoot accurately at long ranges is doable in my opinion providing the practice proves it to be.
So, congratulations on a long kill as it appears you have done your homework in preparation for "the shot" and that you had sufficient draw weight to provide the energy needed for that distance..


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

:set1_fishing:


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

IndianaPSE said:


> To quote a great running back (I think it was Barry Sanders):
> 
> *"When you get to the end zone, act like you've been there before."*


Walter Payton said that


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Now this is a CLASSIC!!!!!!


----------



## bsmfine (Jun 11, 2014)

i know this thread is old and the OP will never read any of this but oh well, here goes. A mature buck basically facing you at 86 yards?? I don't care how much you practice or how good you are at shooting targets that is an unethical shot. Especially on a deer given the fact that they can drop and spin in a fraction of a second. I can understand a long shot like that on something like an elk or moose (if standing broadside) who don't move quite as quick (still quick just not like deer) plus the kill zone is much larger. There are so many things that can go wrong with a shot like that, its not worth typing them all out but as archery hunters you all know what they are. Every person has to determine his/her own set of principles while in the woods, i just wish that they would consider the odds of potentially wounding an animal with every extra 5 yards added to the shot or taking marginal shots especially when the deer is on alert. i don't mean to offend anyone that feel that this was an ethical shot but i couldn't disagree more. Good luck this season everyone!!


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

and I 've gone cross-eyed

Great read. Its basically a book that needs to be read while taking a 2 spot. I think the guy really did it. I think he really blew through the shoulder at 86 yards while listening to the buck take his last drink. Do you think all the people that ripped the guy will take it all back when Levi Morgan fesses up to starting the thread.


----------



## Sandor27 (Aug 31, 2012)

OK, read the first few pages. Don't have time now to read.

Fill me in. 

Did the Poker chip at 140 yards challenge ever happen? Results? That's what I need to know...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds plausible to me...


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sandor27 said:


> OK, read the first few pages. Don't have time now to read.
> 
> Fill me in.
> 
> Did the Poker chip at 140 yards challenge ever happen? Results? That's what I need to know...


I only got 12 pages in before my legs went numb but at that time 2 years had past and no shot. The funny thing is the thread ended that year on page 8 or 9 and it is now up to 35. She is the thread that just keeps popping back up.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sandor27 said:


> OK, read the first few pages. Don't have time now to read.
> 
> Fill me in.
> 
> Did the Poker chip at 140 yards challenge ever happen? Results? That's what I need to know...


I only got 12 pages in before my legs went numb but at that time 2 years had past and no shot. The funny thing is the thread ended that year on page 8 or 9 and it is now up to 35. She is the thread that just keeps popping back up.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basically, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 2 weeks now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, every time i started a conversation or participated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldn't be done by someone that hasn't trained for it, or if the circumstances aren't just "perfect' at that moment, like sex heh, but it happens, it took 12 minutes and lots of hours on AT, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepared, the bow was a 1982 Hoyt UltraTechnology the arrow a Easton fiberglass the broad head a thunderhead 82.5 grain 7 blade, the fletching was 3.167" durable vane and of course a baconchicken wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, man instinct, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33hp Yamaha 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneaky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed foam 3D position, i ranged, 8.6 yards, but I'm confident, everything was perfect, once i stopped drinking, the arrow was drawn, Cobra pin sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merely putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, blink and pray, blink and pray, blink and pray, the release let go prematurely, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didn't move till it was to late, i watched as he fell 5 inchs away, recovered himself and bounced another 1step before collapsing for the first for the last time until i stand him up and shoot again, 1.6 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and pulled out my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the thunderhead.. all seven blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completely hit, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned, plus i forgot to put the ground spikes in the ground, oops) only attached by foam, the entry wound was unnoticable, eight blade entry, chit, no seven, the artery's to the foam heart weres severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a broad head testers and bow hunters point of view, sadly I'm disturbed by this, even though I'm excited and have another great memory, and the deer was fake, and all the meat was a figment of my imagination, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i don't know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery 3D world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of achieving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment from my Mom im sure, so my reply is here.... if I'm completely wrong, why have i done it more than twonce, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than me, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than I will ever be able to, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet i lose thousands of dollars, because I believe myourselves, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible, i'm special fuker... back at ya.


Hmmmm, this must be the first, unedited version.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

86yds that's so 2005 ...🤴


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

blah blah blah yeah your our hero...use a rifle if your going to shoot that distance...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Two things to consider 

1. Too much alcohol
2. Back away from the bottle


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

fastcamo said:


> My main purpose of this is to counter attack all the guys who think long shots are bad, who think downhill shots are bad, who think poor angle shots are bad, who think mechanicals are worthless, who think they know it all basicly, I have hunted deer and elk with a bow for 22 years now, i know their habits and all the ins and outs, everytime i started a conversation or partisipated in one about the above subjects there was always a reply that i was wrong, sure all of the above shouldnt be done by someone that hasnt trained for it, or if the circumstances arent just "perfect' at that moment, but it happens, it took 12 days and lots of hours, but it does happens, there is such a thing as "that moment" some will say well its luck, but those are the guys that are ill prepaired, the bow was a Hoyt UltraTec the arrow a Easton ACC the broadhead a spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, the fletching was 3" duravane and of course a Bowmanhunter wrap to top it off, this hunt is a video documented and all the subjects of bad this and that, are covered, with all the tools i use, downhill/uphill charts, wind direction, exact range distance (markers around target area) My 33" 4x4 came in to the waterhole, sly, sneeky, and very alert, once in the open and a few minutes passed, he relaxed, ears a certain way, tail and body structure all in relaxed postion, i ranged, 86 yards, but im confident, everything was perfect, once i heard him drinking, the arrow was drawn, HHA sight settled in high on his front shoulder, is it merly putting your pin on him and shooting, no, you have to "look through" your target, breath and hold, breath and hold, breath and hold, the release let go, and watched the arrow fly to its mark, the buck didnt move till it was to late, i watched as he spun and fell 5 yards away, recovered himself and bounced another 10 yards before collapsing for the last time, 16 yards from point of entry to where he stayed down to be exact, it was over in less than 10 seconds, i walked to where he was standing and picked up my arrow, check is for straightness..perfect.. the spitfire.. all three blades open and fine, upon inspection of the buck, i found the left front shoulder completly shattered, ( now i understand why he fell when he turned) only attached by hide, the entry wound was unmistakable, three blade entry, the arterys to the heart were severed, and the exit wound was nothing short of spectacular from a braodhead testers and bowhunters point of view, sadly im disturbed by this, even though im excited and have another great memory, and the deer was respected, and all the meat was gladly taken by someone that needed it, the fact still remains, that this project was to prove that over the years, i do know what im doing, and the fools that think otherwise with their sorry ass opinions need to open up and expand and do it before they talk crap, we have come along way in the archery world, our equipment is top notch, and very capable of acheiving our shooting ability,.............of course there will be some smartass comment im sure, so my reply is here.... if im completly wrong, why have i done it more than once, why can a person trained in breaking cement blocks with a single karate chop do it better than others, why can a highly trained military sniper take and make a kill shot farther than the eye can see, why are certain poker players, always at the final table and yet thousands that keep trying are not, because we beleive in ourselfs, if you set your mind to it, nothing is short of impossible


So you took a ****ty shot on a deer that you didnt plan on eating....got lucky,took the rack and went home.Yhe your a real pro.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Be careful, you'll throw your shoulder out while patting yourself on the back.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

You are all still falling for this bs? Lmao!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

That was back in my early AT days, AT classic!

With this one, and the OG thread...all we need is Warp Speed, Hunlee style!


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> That was back in my early AT days, AT classic!
> 
> With this one, and the OG thread...all we need is Warp Speed, Hunlee style!


I'm thinking Hunlee= Boner Crockett. Little different MO, but still....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This photo is how the saying "Crack kills" came about.














John was Inducted into old timers bowhunting hall of fame for best BSer at a campfire gathering - Channel 40 News





channel40news.com


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> This photo is how the saying "Crack kills" came about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like one of the Brown town tards


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

331 is fast for 2005


Jason280 said:


> Once again, I have to call BS. What are the specs on the bow you are claiming shoots 331fps?
> 
> Have you even shot the bow through a chronograph?


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

When I was younger and dumber I shot a doe at 111 yard..hit her in the ass and she made it about 30 yards and dead as a hammer..I learned a lot that dAy..that's all I will say


----------



## djaandy (Jul 12, 2016)

i can shoot the fire out of a candle at 40 yards,when the wind is blowing hard.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

RGV hunter said:


> Great shot. The write up needs to improve on the grammar just a bit. Looks like it is one long sentence. Maybe it was typed on a phone and autocorrect changed everything. LOL.... It's all good, happy hunting.


Hey, punctuation wasn't easy on a flip phone back then, go easy! :darkbeer:


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Quicksliver said:


> Hey, punctuation wasn't easy on a flip phone back then, go easy! [emoji481]


LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> That was back in my early AT days, AT classic!
> 
> With this one, and the OG thread...all we need is Warp Speed, Hunlee style!


I remember this from my lurker days before I ever even registered. Lots of good ones back then. Things have changed. Trolling isn't as effective as it used to be.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

It's not a Matter of making the shot ,it's making an ethical shot . So much can happen in the the time it takes to get to the animal at that distance.


----------



## jahnke76 (Jun 10, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4gFQ4iw9NA

Food for thought!


----------



## Ranger3bn (Dec 17, 2007)

B.K. said:


> I personally think no hunter should be taking animals with a bow at that distance.


Why?


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

Fast camo - Congrats! I love the post and congrats. Someone on here said if a new hunter comes on here and reads your post they might try it. Well then if that new hunter try's it because of your post then the new hunter does not have a very good mentor. Again congrats on that shoot. You practiced feel comfortable and made the harvest. 

I wish many would just chill out on here.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

It goes without saying that all those increases your odds of failure. No matter how good you are. A 20 yard shot will have higher odds of a clean kill. As far as shooting with poor angles, it was nothing to do with skill if you kill it. It's never good to take a bad angle shot. Some people just have a chip on their shoulder and hates to admit they have limitations the average guy does. I think post like this do great harm because others think they can be super man too. Heck I see it all in most hunting shows now so why should I expect any less from so many others.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

reckless at best on a living deer size target.
Since you shot, I'm glad you made the shot and hopefully the deer didn't suffer.
It's not about you anyway... It's about respecting the animal enough not to take a chance on wounding it where is suffers


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

The guy hasn't posted in 6 years, why are you guys replying to the OP??????


----------



## djaandy (Jul 12, 2016)

i am bored


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

djaandy said:


> i am bored


We need to move over to the post about which vanes are quieter. That one is more current. LOL 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I saw some cave drawings on this topic....... what about that Hunlee character that was on here 1o years ago....he and Nixon screwed up this country and archery talk 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

I can hit a poker chip from a 150 yards with an arrow if I pick it up and carry it 145 yards then shoot it


----------

